# The Antigrol Tide (OOC)



## Mallak

_The wind that blows from the East carries with it the seeds of Dissent.  The great port city of Antigrol stretches herself languidly across the mouth of a giant river feeding the vast ocean.  Once a seedy waypoint for passing sailors, it blossomed nearly overnight into a great trading meccha when, twenty years ago, the first brave sailors returned from across the ocean laden with wondrous objects of great power and tales of a strange, graceful people who, in common parlance, became known as Elves.  The Elves possessed knowledge of the mystical arts, previously unknown in the human kingdoms.  Trade in metal for objects of Power made Antigrol rich.  Two more races were discovered: the crafty gnomes and the sub-dwelling dwarves.  Though the dwarves kept to themselves, the gnomes were clever traders and integrated into human society in a way the elves never did, or never could.

The elves and humans were both filled with a pride that would not bend.  A series of bad deals coupled with increased piratical raiding has relations rapidly deteriorating between the two races, to the point of barely tethered hostility.

You grew up in this world, born a few years before or after the time of first contact, somewhere on the human continent.  Perhaps you were even born into the great city-state of Antigrol itself.  Down on your luck, you hired on with a Captain Ben Turion of the small private schooner Pander Ban.  Perhaps you are a seaman, running the ropes, or a bit of extra hired muscle in these more dangerous times, or a gnomish sorcerer, adept at countering the mystical tricks of the elves (and, of course, your own kind!).  For whatever reason, you now find yourself floating down the coast headed for Tortila aboard the Pander Ban.  The wind is at your back and the horizon is clear.  It's a beautiful day to be alive._

Hello, All!

This is my first time running a game on EN World.  Due to the nature of the medium, I'm thinking of running a rather literary campaign heavy on story from my end, hopefully heavy on character from my players' ends.

This will be a D&D 3.5 custom campaign setting with a post rate of about once a day.  I want to cap this at six players to start.  Well-developed PCs will start at second level.  Under-developed PCs will die in childbirth.  First level is required to be an NPC class such as Warrior, Expert, Commoner, or Adept.

There is very little developed magic in the World.  This means that those who have even a little magic can be quite powerful.  Also, magic using classes will be restricted.  The following classes are available without restriction:

Barbarian
Fighter
Paladin
Rogue

The following classes are restricted to the gnome race (be sure to check out the race restrictions immediately following this section):
Bard
Adept (from the DMG NPC list)

Other classes:
The Ranger is available with a truncated magical ability.
If you want to play a human bard with truncated magical ability, talk to me.

The Druid is unfortunately unavailable.
The Monk is fortunately unavailable.

The Cleric, Sorcerer, and Wizard will be unavailable at the beginning of the campaign.

I have decided to open the following classes to Half-elves: Bard, Adept, Ranger (w/ full spells), Druid (w/ full spells).

There is social baggage that comes with race, so you would be advised to choose your race wisely.  Recommended races are humans and half-elves, although I will consider dwarves and gnomes.  Be warned, though, that due to the current political climate, half-elves will not be very welcome anywhere.

I will consider all material from WotC publications, but keep in mind the restrictions I have already set.  Some classes may be truncated, restricted by race, disallowed at the start of the campaign, or disallowed completely.  

Character creation will be a 32 point standard point buy with standard gold.  Spend your gold however you wish, but if you've got a single expensive item, you'd better have a complete list of good reasons.

This will be a more dangerous game than many D&D players are used to.  I use a tweaked damage modeling system to introduce a deadly and cinimatic quality to battles.  In the end, I am aiming for an immersive experience, so this should be transparent to the players.

There will be a few other custom tweaks, but for now I'm looking for six well-fleshed characters who wish to embark on a fun, story-driven adventure that could span the globe or beyond!  Spots will go to the first people I receive good concepts and character sheets from.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Sounds good, I'll arrange a character soon
Human Potter (Fighter) that can wield a sword.
Worked since he was a child in the port to earn few coins.


----------



## Drowned Hero

*Troth Barbarian/Expert*

Troth Hulebor´n

Stats: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=164289




		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B] Troth Hulebor´n
[B]Class:[/b] Expert – Barbarian 2
[B]Race:[/B] Half-elf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] neutral/good


[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3      [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 1000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2      [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] 22(1d12+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2      [B]Grapple:[/B] +X     [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 15%
[B]Int:[/B]  8 -1      [B]Speed:[/B] 40'      
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1      [B]Init:[/B] +2        
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2      [B]ACP:[/B] -1         

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]          10    +3    +0    +2    +X    +X    +1    16


                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]              +3     +2              +5
[B]Ref:[/B]               +0     +2              +2
[B]Will:[/B]              +0     -1               -1

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Rapier                      +4     1d6+3          18-20x2

Skill Points at 1st Level: (4 + Int modifier) x 4. (4-1= 3 3*4=12) + [6+ int modifier=6-1=5] =17
Skill Points at Each Additional Level: 4 + Int modifier.

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 20       
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb (Str)                  +1               +3          +4
Handle Animal (Cha)  +0               +2          +2
Intimidate (Cha)          +3               +2          +5
Jump (Str)                    +0               +3          +3
Listen (Wis)   		 +4     +1       +1         +5
Ride (Dex)                   +1              +2          +3
Survival (Wis)             +0    +1          +1
Swim (Str)                   +3    +3          +6
Craft (Int)                    +0    -1          -1
-*- Race Skills [2]
Gather Information     +0	   +2    -2    +0
Diplomacy (cha)	 +0	   +2	 +2    +4
-*- Expert skills [10]
1.Disguise (Cha)         +4    +2    +2    +8
2.Escape Artist (Dex) +0    +2          +2
3.Bluff (Cha)              +2    +2    +2    +6
4.Move Silently (Dex)    +3    +2          +5
5.Sleight Of Hand (Dex) +1    +2          +3
6.Search (Int)                   +0    -1          -1
7.Sense Motive (Wis)      +1    +1    +2    +4
8.Tumble (Dex)               +2    +2          +4
9.Use Magic Device        +0    +2          +2
10.Use Rope (Dex)          +1    +2          +3



[B]Equipment:               Cost  [/B]
Rapier           	    20gp  
Studded leather             25gp  
Backpack                     2gp
Rope hemp                    1gp
Disguise Kit                50gp
Traveler’s outfit            1gp                     

[B]Money:[/B] 39gp 00sp 00cp


[B]Languages:[/B]	Common 
			Elven

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
fast movment, rage
uncanny dodge


[B]Race abilities[/B]
[sblock]
HALF-ELVES
• Medium: As Medium creatures, half-elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
• Half-elf base land speed is 30 feet.
• Immunity to sleep spells and similar magical effects, and a +2 racial bonus on saving throws against enchantment spells or effects.
• Low-Light Vision: A half-elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
• +1 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
• +2 racial bonus on Diplomacy and Gather Information checks.


[B]NPC CLASS[/B]
EXPERT


Class Skills
The expert can choose any ten skills to be class skills.
Skill Points at 1st Level: (6 + Int modifier) x4.
Skill Points at Each Additional Level: 6 + Int modifier.

 
   
 

Class Features
The following is a class feature of the expert NPC class.
Weapon and Armor Proficiency: The expert is proficient in the use of all simple weapons and with light armor but not shields. 
[/sblock]

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Fast movement, illiteracy, rage 1/day 

[B]LVL 1 Feat:[/B] Weapon Focus: Rapier
[b]LVL 3 Feat [/b] Power Attack


Dodge 

[B]Age:[/B] 60
[B]Height:[/B] 5,7 feet
[B]Weight:[/B] 185 pounds
[B]Eyes:[/B] brown
[B]Hair:[/B] black
[B]Skin:[/B] brown



*Appearance:* Troth Is not a good looking man. He has many marks after combat with wild animals.
He uses a big turbant and a brown-black robe, conseling his Rapier with the large black cape he uses. He likes to wear his shield on his back. Being again 

dark-brown.
With his turbant its quite dificult seeing his face since he allways tries to have the ends of the turbant to cover his face. His ears hidden in hte tubant 

cant be seen at all.

*Background:* Troth was a  young half-elf. His father was a human trader, magician, hunter, stable worker and so many other things. He was one of the first Humans to cross the sea to sea the lands of the Elf's. 
A man of work his father was, and Troth was early out in the world working for his bread and milk. He's father was also a thief when the opportunity presented itself, Troth was not proud of this fact, but it was the true. His mother was a elf of the borderlands of Lenai, with The Mudab. She was quite tall and good looking. His father lived with them until his 15th birthday, and celebrated with barbecued meat and cookies from the nearby trade post. Only days later his father seeking new life,  leaved to never come back; a letter to his mother and a sword to him, was his legacy. Alana, his mother did not cry him but did seek comfort in her potions and herbs. 
He left home at 20 years making money escorting minor caravans of fruit and meal. He had for a long time, before that, been in service of a warrior's wife, working as a personal servant for the Lady, it was here he learned the art of the sword. The house guard was his teacher, his name was Elarak.

His life had been for three years now walk the shores and woods of the coast, following a merchant named Ulkos a  very tall Elf from Lenai. His birth village was the nearest the Cecil Island. They did travel between the minor ports buying pearls, scales of reptiles and fish. Every year Ulkos did a  8 moths long trade route traveling along the southwest shore of Cellador. 
His contract was expiring this spring and Troth was not sure to still be the guards of the caravan. Or travel. The last year the sea called at him promising adventure and gold. At the port of [X] he had leaved the caravan one week before his contract finished, Ulkos had paid in silver a load of clam meat, from the captain of “Lady Sea” . When finished the bargain and handing over the silver pouch Ulkos  told the captain of Lady Sea about Troth, making it clear for the captain that he was a hardworking young half-elf, making a honest living. The captain eyed Troth up and down, and with a well disguised smile he hires Troth as security guard and rope puller..

Many times before he had been discriminated for his race, this time was no exception, the more experienced sailor made always fun of him and picked up fights when they where drunk at a ports Inn. 
After some weeks he had a mayor fight with the sail tailor, almost killing the man with his bare hands, the sail tailor lived but had a soar troath for weeks after.. The captain earing about the fight, called Troth to his chambers showing Troth his secret... the captain was a half-elf like him.... He also had been discriminated once, learning disguise, as a way to avoid it. The captain did know that if Troth was to make it to sunrise alive, he had to hide and pray for the sail tailor and his friends not to find him.
They talked all that night about how to disguise, its techniques, what powders to what uses, the perfect way to conceal long hears, etc. The captain feeling pitty for him sold him his disguise kit to Troth and wrote a recommendation letter to a captain friend of him, Captain Ben Turion,  making it possible for Troth to leave the Lady Sea and be hired at the Pander Ban, with a new identity and fresh start in life. 
The papers was buyed at a Gnome forger at the same port, knowed for its grade trade Antigrol was a perfect place to get forgerys and what ever you could desire. 
Gnotaz, friend of the captain of the “Lady Sea” and usual contact for his more shady trades.
From there the journey and his first trip with the Pander Ban leaved to Tortila.


----------



## magic_gathering2001

Swashbuckler?

If so i'll go whip and dagger, if I can hold two weapons at a time without taking twf penalties

If not; Scout?

If not i'll probably go trunked(definition plz) ranger


----------



## Mallak

Swashbuckler and Scout are both fine, but all two weapon penalties will apply to those who dual wield.  Remeber that wielding a light weapon (such as a dagger) in your off hand reduces your penalties, as does the two-weapon fighting feat.

There has been some confusion about a few things I mentioned, and rightly so.  Allow me to clarify:

When creating a character, create a first level character, then add an NPC class _underneath_ that character.  For all gameplay purposes, you will be considered a first level character.  The extra NPC class has the effect of giving you a few extra skill points, hit points, possibly saves and BAB, and hopefully the grounds for a better back story as well.   Don't add any con bonus you might have to the NPC HD.  Just add 1/2 the HD.  Calculate Level 1 skill points based on your PC class, then add extra skill points for one level in the NPC class (remember to keep cross-class skills straight, and humans get their extra +1 skill point for both their PC and NPC classes).  Start with 500XP and average starting gold for your class (found on pg 111 of the PHB for the base classes).

Those wishing to play an Adept may take two levels in Adept and start as a second level character with 1000XP.  In this case, start with 100 gold.  

On the topic of the modified damage system: don't worry about it.  I am intentionally not describing how it works because I wish to increase the immersive feel of the story to which this medium lends itself so well.  You have merely to state what you wish your character to attempt, such as "Meran [my character] levels his bow and lets loose an arrow at the grotesque humanoid," after which I do some magic behind the scenes with dice and may respond with the following:
"Meran's arrow cuts through the night, straight and true, burying itself at the base of the creature's neck.  The monster gurgles once, then stumbles and falls."
or
"Meran's arrow cuts through the night, straight and true, but the creature attempts to twist aside at the last moment.  The arrow catches the monster in the gut.  He stumbles and falters for a moment, but continues to come on."

I think these sort of literary reinforcements of your character's damage and accuracy are perfect for a PbP game, and I think after you've played with me you'll agree.  Finally, if, in the end the system just isn't satisfying and fun for my players, I'm not adverse to falling back on the good ol' d20 core rules for damage.


----------



## Calan Rivers

*Here's mine*

Here's my charactor.  Sorry about stepping on your toes Scout wise Magic, but I already was planning him out when you asked.  I was just waiting to AIM the DM instead of posting here.


Name: Calan Rivers
Class: Warrior / Scout
Race: Human
Size: Med
Gender: Male
Alignment: L / N

Str: 12 +1      Level: 1        XP: 500
Dex: 16 +3      BAB: +1         HP: 16
Con: 14 +2      Grapple: +1     
Int: 12 +1      Speed: 30'      
Wis: 14 +2      Init: +3        
Cha: 10 +0      ACP: -1         

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
AC                  10  +  3  +  0  +  3  +  0  +  0  +  0  =  16


                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      2  +  2  +  0  =  4
Ref:                       2  +  3  +  0  =  5
Will:                      0  +  2  +  0  =  2


Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical    Range
---------------------------------------------------------------
Dagger, Thrown            4       1d4        19-20 x2    10ft
Dagger, Melee              2       1d4        19-20 x2     
Shortbow                    4       1d6            x3          60ft


Skill Points at 1st Level:  40((9 + Int) x 4)
Skill Points at NPC Level:  4 (3 + Int)
Skill Points: 44       Max Ranks: 5/2

Skills                               Ranks  Mod   ACP   Misc   Total/ACP Total
------------------------------------------------------------------
Tumble (Dex)                        5  +  3  +  -1  +  0  =    8 / 7
Survival (Wis)                       5  +  2  +   0  +  0  =    7
Spot (Wis)                           4  +  2  +   0  +  0  =    6
Search (Int)                        5  +  1  +   0  +  0  =    6
Hide (Dex)                           2  +  3  +  -1  +  0  =    5 / 4
Knowledge (Geography) (Int)  5  +  1  +   0  +  0  =    6
Knowledge (Nature) (Int)       5  +  1  +   0  +  0  =    6
Listen (Wis)                        5  +  2  +   0  +  0  =    7
Move Silent (Dex)                3  +  3  +  -1  +  0  =    6 / 5
Craft (Trapmaking) (Int)        3  +  1  +   0  +  0  =    4



Equipment:               Cost         Starting Gold: 100 gp
------------------------------------------------------------
Studded Leather            25gp
Shortbow                   30gp
40 Arrows                   2gp
5 Daggers                  10gp
Traveler's Outfit           1gp

Backpack                    2gp
-------------
   Bedroll                  .1gp
   10 Candles               .1gp
   Flint & Steel            1gp
   Lanturn, bullseye       12gp
   3 pnt oil                .3gp
   Rope, hemp (50 ft)       1gp
   Whetstone                .02gp
   Waterskin                1gp
   Explorer's Outfit       10gp

Pouch, Belt                 1gp
-------------
   2 Caltrops               2gp

Gold: 1.48


Feats & Abilities
-----------------------------------------------
Weapon Prof: Simple, Martial
Armor Prof: All Armor & Shields
Skirmish (1d6)
Trapfinding
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot


----------



## Mallak

Drowned Hero,

Thanks for getting something up so quickly!  I'm sure you're still working on your character sheet, so I'll refrain from comment for the moment except to say that it looks like a good beginning.  Also, could you please put your units of measure in pounds and feet rather than meters and kg?  Those are the units the rules use (at least, my version of the rules -- are they different in other countries?), so it will be easier if we stick with them.


Strahd,

Sounds good.  I look forward to seeing your character.


Calan Rivers,

Glad to see a full character sheet!  Get a background up and you're in!


----------



## MummyKitty

I'd be interested in joining the game.  How about a human barbarian / fisherman / whale hunter from a remote tribe.  His people were wiped out by a kraken (or some other seaborne nasty) and so he sails the seas with this crew, looking for clues about what it was the killed his people and of course revenge.  As a former whale hunter, he'd be an expert with the harpoon.  If that fits with the story let me know and I'll come up with more details on stats and backstory.


----------



## jkason

With real magic being such a recent (and rare) addition to the setting, what about a frustrated stage magician? I'm thinking he's part of a family of traveling "magic" performers, whose act has been getting less and less interest as he's grown up. So he's spent his life training for a profession that the populace is starting to dismiss out of hand, which has given him something of a mad-on about the elves--though at the same time, he is himself drawn to the prospect of one day working "real" magic. 

Stats-wise, I'd be thinking Expert / Rogue, focused on things like sleight of hand (card tricks), pick lock / use rope (escape tricks), bluff (distraction is a magician's friend, after all), that sort of thing. I'd probably give him some Use Magic Device, too; it seems to be a skill that's all about pretending to be a caster, which is his forte, after all. 

jason


----------



## unleashed

*Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard*

Here's my character submission.

[SBLOCK]*Colmarr Blackrock*
*Male Gnome (Expert 1) Bard 1*
*Experience Points (required):* 500 (1,000 for 2nd level)
*Alignment:* Neutral Good

*Height:* 3’8”
*Weight:* 48lbs
*Hair:* White-Blonde
*Eyes:* Sapphire-Blue
*Skin:* Dark Tan
*Age:* 65

*Strength* 8 (-1) [10 base (2 pts), -2 racial]
*Dexterity* 14 (+2) [14 base (6 pts)]
*Constitution* 14 (+2) [12 base (4 pts), +2 racial]
*Intelligence* 14 (+2) [14 base (6 pts)]
*Wisdom* 12 (+1) [12 base (4 pts)]
*Charisma* 16 (+3) [16 base (10 pts)]

*Class and Racial Abilities*
-2 Strength, +2 Constitution; Small: +1 size bonus to AC and attack rolls, +4 size bonus on Hide checks; Base Land Speed: 20 feet; Low-Light Vision; Weapon Familiarity: Gnome hooked hammer; +2 racial bonus on saving throws on saving throws against illusions; Add +1 to DC for illusion spells cast; +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids; +4 dodge bonus to AC against monster of the giant type; +2 racial bonus on Craft (alchemy) and Listen checks; Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day--_dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation, speak with animals_ (Save DC = 13 + spell level).

Weapons & Armor: All simple weapons plus longsword, rapier, sap, shortbow, shortsword, whip, light armour, and shields (except the tower shield); Bardic Music 1/day [countersong (su), fascinate (sp), inspire courage +1 (su)], Bardic Knowledge +5 [incl. +2 for Knowledge (history)].

*Armour Class:* 15 (10 base, +1 size, +2 Dex, +2 armour) [touch 13, flat-footed 13]
*Armour Check Penalty:* -0
*Arcane Spell Failure:* 0%
*Hit Dice:* 1d6+2 (+3 Expert) (6)
*Hit Points:* 11
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 20 feet

*Base Attack Bonus/Grapple:* +0/-5

*Weapons*
+0 melee [1d3-1; 19-20/x2; piercing; dagger, small]
+3 ranged [1d6; 19-20/x2; range 80 ft.; piercing; light crossbow, small]

*Saves*
Fortitude +2 [0 base, +2 Con]
Reflex +4 [2 base, +2 Dex]
Will +5 [4 base, +1 Wis]

*Skills (40 points; max ranks: 5/2.5)*
Concentration +5 [3 ranks, +2 Con]
Decipher Script +7 [5 ranks, +2 Int]
Diplomacy +7 [4 ranks, +3 Cha]
Gather Information +6 [3 ranks, +3 Cha]
Listen +6 [3 ranks, +1 Wis, +2 racial]
Knowledge (history) +7 [5 ranks, +2 Int]
Perform (oratory) +6 [3 ranks, +3 Cha]
Perform (sing) +7 [4 ranks, +3 Cha]
Sleight of Hand +5 [3 ranks, +2 Dex]
Spellcraft +6 [4 ranks, +2 Int]
Use Magic Device +6 or +8 (scrolls) [3 ranks, +3 Cha, +2 synergy Decipher Script]

*Feats*
Eschew Materials [1st level]

*Languages*
Gnome, Common, Dwarven, Elven

*Spells Per Day (0/3; 1/0; 2/0; 3/0; 4/0; 5/0; 6/0); Save DC = 13 + spell level (14 + spell level for illusions)*

*Spells Known*
0-level (4) -- _detect magic, light, message, read magic (f)_

*Equipment (* indicates a small item suited for Colmarr’s size)*
Dagger* [0.5 lb]
Light Crossbow* [2 lb]
20 Bolts* [1 lb]
Leather Armour* [7.5 lb]
Entertainer’s Outfit*

Backpack* [0.5 lb]
-- Bedroll* [1.25 lb]
-- Ink (2 vials) [0 lb]
-- Inkpen (2) [0 lb]
-- Mirror, Small Steel [0.5 lb]
-- Lorebook (as wizard’s spellbook) [3 lb]
-- Rations, Trail* (2 days) [0.5 lb]
-- Sack* (2) [0.25 lb]
-- Waterskin* [1 lb]

Pouch, Belt* [0.125 lb]
-- Flint & Steel [0 lb]
-- Focus for _read magic_ [0 lb]
-- Money (1 gp, 7 sp) [0.16 lb]

*Weight Carried:* 18.125 lb (18.285 lb including money)

*Carrying Capacity [8 Strength x 3/4 for small]*
*Light:* 19.5 lb. or less; *Medium:* 19.5-39.75 lb.; *Heavy:* 39.75-60 lb.;
*Lift (over head):* 60 lb.; *Lift (off ground):* 120 lb.; *Drag:* 300 lb.

*Money*
1 gp, 7 sp

*Appearance*
Colmarr is a very tall and lean gnome, with stylishly cropped white-blonde hair mostly hidden under a dashing black hat and a neatly trimmed goatee. His sapphire-blue eyes look on those around him with kindness and understanding, while always seeming to have a certain hint of humour and mischief in them. He wears colourful clothing unlike most of his people, a scarlet doublet over a white shirt and cerulean trousers tucked into well polished black boots, over which he wears a stylish black cloak edged in silver stitching. He carries little in the way of weaponry, just a dagger and light crossbow, which seem to have seen little use.

*Personality*
Colmarr is funloving and inquisitive, always wanting to know a little more and not above playing pranks, just to see what happens. He gets on well with those around him extremely well, making friends very easily as it is the lifeblood of his trade and interests. Always seeking to increase his magical knowledge and his repertoire of songs and tales, he is also on the lookout for more lore hoping one day to chronicle some great historical event himself.

*Background*
The only child of Dorgan and Lissa Blackrock, Colmar was an inquisitive child and funloving child. From as early as he can remember his mother sang to him, her voice ethereal and haunting, drawing him in to the folk songs of his people. Eventually he began to sing the songs with her, often at large gatherings of his kin, finding he had a gifted voice which gave him much enjoyment. His inquisitiveness and first love though ran mostly to history and he always preferred to hear tales of real events rather than fantasies dreamed up for his benefit, which worked out well with his father being a sage who specialised in the histories of many races. Many long hours did he listen to his father recount battles, great leaders, or other items of historical note always hungering for more. When he came of age Colmarr joined his father in studying and dispensing historical knowledge as a sage.

Some time after first contact Colmarr became enamoured by the human culture, there being much untapped historical knowledge to find, so he turned to the wandering life of a bard an began to explore the human lands. Upon reaching the port of Antigrol, he immediately headed out into the surrounding lands spending much of his time visiting small villages and towns, gathering tales from the outlying areas where there was less contamination from the influx of new ideas. He spent many years exploring the history of humankind, often singing in these isolated places to earn his keep while following his thirst for history.

In recent months, Colmarr has returned to the city of Antigrol singing in various establishments to keep himself fed while he studied what history he could garned from the folk. Feeling that he has discovered as much as he can for the time being and almost down to his last coin he decided to leave the city, and signed on with Captain Turion to travel down the coast to Tortila as an entertainer, storyteller, and magical advisor...at least that’s how he sees his duties in order of importance, although the captain says he hired him for his knowledge of magic...[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mallak

I'm happy to welcome to the party its first confirmed member, Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard!  It sounds like you've put some thought into this character; I like where he's been, and I think I can see some great places for him to go.


MummyKitty,

Great idea!  The party will likely need at least one experienced sailor.


Jason,

I love that idea!  There are so many interesting possibilities, both from a character and a DM standpoint...


Drowned Hero,

Calculate Level 1 skill points based on your PC class, Barbarian, then add extra skill points for one level in the NPC class, Expert (remember to keep cross-class skills straight).  So, you'll have (4 + Int modifier) x4 + (6 + Int modifier) skill points total.  

A disguise is fine.  You'll want to distribute your skill points appropriately.  Also, think about how he got these false papers, being the barbarian that he is.  How did he end up on the coast, alone?  What happened to his parents and/or family?

As for saves, combine the saves from your barbarian class and your expert class, so +2/+0/+2.

As for the Greatsword, I'm not sure, I don't have my materials on me at the moment, but I'm guessing it's something along the lines of 2d6.



All in all, I like what I'm seeing.  Keep it coming!


----------



## unleashed

Mallak said:
			
		

> I'm happy to welcome to the party its first confirmed member, Colmarr Blackrock, Male Gnome Bard!  It sounds like you've put some thought into this character; I like where he's been, and I think I can see some great places for him to go.




Thanks, I've been wanting to give a bard a spin for a while now, and this seemed like the perfect opportunity. I'm glad you like what you see.


----------



## magic_gathering2001

Does that mean I can't hold both a dagger and a whip at the same time w/out two weapon fighting penalties or that I can only attack with one per round w/out twf penalties


----------



## Mallak

Magic,

You may attack with one per round w/o twf penalties.


----------



## Mallak

I have decided to open the following classes to Half-elves: Bard, Adept, Ranger (w/ full spells), Druid (w/ full spells).  Of course, half-elves will still suffer under a racial stigma, so if you decide to play a half-elf, don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## jkason

*Magyar Rhineholdt, erstwhile stage magician*

Okay, here's what I came up with. The background makes the character sound a little more morose than I think he'll seem in game; he's depressed about his family fortunes, but he still plays to the audience by nature. 

I figured he should have a perform skill, and picked "act" as the closest thing to stage magic. Both of them are about crafted personas and convincing people to suspend disbelief and the like. It also covers things like the "fortune teller" stuff the older generation of his family does.



		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B] Magyar Rhineholdt
[B]Class:[/B] (Expert 1) Rogue 1
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B] ?

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (4p)       [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 500
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (10p)      [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 9
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0 (2p)       [B]Grapple:[/B] +1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (6p)       [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 (4p)       [B]Init:[/B] +3       [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (6p)       [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -


                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    15
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +0          +0
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +3          +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +1          +3 


[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Dagger...................+1......1d4+1.......19-20/x2
Dagger, thrown...........+3......1d4+1.......x2, range 10 ft.
Shortspear...............+1......1d6+1.......x2
Shortspear, thown........+3......1d6+1.......x2, range 20 ft.
Sling....................+3......1d4.........x2, range 50 ft.


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Gnome 

[B]Abilities:[/B]

--Human--

* Extra Feat (1st level)
* All languages available
* Extra Skill points
* Any class favored

--Rogue--

* Weapon proficiencies: all simple, hand crossbow, rapier, sap, shortbow, short sword
* Light armor proficiency
* Sneak Attack +1d6
* Trapfinding

--Expert--
* Class Skills (choose 10): Know (arcana), Know (religion), Escape Artist, Open Lock, Perform (Acting), Sleight of Hand, Use Magic Device, Use Rope, Handle Animal, Ride
           


[B]Feats:[/B] 
Point Blank Shot (1st level): +1 range attack roll up to 30 ft.
Improved Diversion (bonus human): Bluff to create a diversion as a Move Action. +4 bonus when doing so. (Complete Adventurer, prereq. 4 ranks Bluff)


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 53 [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff......................5....+2..........+7
Diplomacy..................0....+2...+2*....+4
Escape Artist..............5....+3..........+8
Handle Animal..............1....+2..........+3
Hide.......................4....+3..........+7
Intimidate.................0....+2...+2*....+4
Know:
     arcana................2....+2..........+4
     religion..............1....+2..........+3
Move Silently..............4....+3..........+7
Open Lock..................4....+3..........+7
Perform(act)...............4....+2..........+6
Ride.......................1....+3..........+4
Sense Motive...............4....+1..........+5
Sleight of Hand............5....+3...+2*....+10
Tumble.....................4....+3..........+7
Use Magic Device...........5....+2..........+7
Use Rope...................4....+3..........+7 (+9 to bind another)

* Synergy bonus

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]

Dagger.....................2gp...1lb
Shortspear.................1gp...3lb
Sling......................--....--
Sling bulletsx10...........1sp...5lb
Leather armor.............10gp...15lb
Backpack...................2gp...2lb
Bell.......................1gp...--
Candle x2..................2cp...--
Scroll Case................1gp...1/2lb
Chalk x5...................5cp...--
Flint and Steel............1gp...4lb
Ink........................8gp...--
Inkpen.....................1sp...--
Lantern, hooded............7gp...2lb
Mirror, small steel........10gp..1/2lb
Parchment x5................1gp..--
Belt pouch..................1gp..1/2lb
Signal whistle..............2sp..--
Waterskin...................1gp..4lb
Theives' tools.............30gp..1lb
Explorer's outfit...........--...--


[B]Total Weight:[/B]38.5lbs      [B]Money:[/B] 23gp 5sp 3cp 


                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                43    86   130   260   650

[B]Age:[/B] 18
[B]Height:[/B] 6'0"
[B]Weight:[/B] 200lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Light Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan


*Appearance:* Despite the fact that he's not spending time on the stage so much any more, Mag's still in the habit of keeping himself up. His hair and beard are neatly and closely trimmed. His clothes are usually only lopsided when he's going for a "daring" look. And even before he learned to work a crowd, Mag always had a disarming smile at his command.

*Background*: [sblock]"Watch The Rhineholdt Family Magicians conjure animals from thin air! Thrill to their daring escapes! See a man disappear! Wonder as they actually read your mind! Come one and all to the greatest acts of prestidigitation and mysticism the land has seen in ages!"

Four generations of Rhineholdts used those posters to sell out their shows. Brought them in every time. Rhiney kids grew up on card tricks, graduated to rabbits from hats, got bold with disappearing boxes and escapes from water caskets, and retired as wizened mind readers. 

Then someone went and found real magic. By the time Magyar ('Mag the Magnificent') was old enough to do his first card tricks, people were already leering at his family's act. Some people had seen "the real thing," some had just heard of it. And even if they hadn't, it just took one gnome wandering through town shooting sparks out his fingers to put "was this your card?" into perspective.

Magyar would be the first to admit the problem. He's started looking into the arcane arts himself of late, and it's fascinating stuff. The family show is little more than a ghost. Shell games and card sharking bring in more money than bothering to set up the stage. They've gone from a fine family tradition of performance to a clan of shifty gypsies. Mag knows the only way to revive the family tradition will be to track down real magic. And he's not going to do that where he is.

He's rolled up the battered poster and slipped it in a case to protect it. He traded in the trick cuffs and the flash powder and the stage outfit for some traveling clothes and armor, repurposed his stage props back into weapons, and signed on with a ship's crew. His skill with rope should help with the rigging and the like, and he's sure he can adequately fake the rest until he picks up on it. And if he finds what he's looking for, maybe there will come a day when that poster's worth reprinting again. He certainly hopes so.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Grondar*



		Code:
	

Grondar
Male Human Thug Fighter 1 / Commoner 1
Chaotic Neutral
Representing Roy - Strahd Von Zarovich


Strength 16 (+3) 
Dexterity 14 (+2) 
Constitution 15 (+2) 
Intelligence 12 (+1) 
Wisdom 9 (-1) 
Charisma 11 (+0) 

Size: Medium 
Height: 6' 7" 
Weight: 240 lb 
Skin: Tan 
Eyes: Dark Brown 
Hair: Black; Straight; Light Beard 
 

Total Hit Points: 15

Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 16 = 10 +4 [chain shirt] +2 [dexterity] 

Touch AC: 12
Flat-footed: 14
Initiative modifier: +2 = +2 [dexterity]  
Fortitude save: +4 = 2 [base] +2 [constitution]  
Reflex save: +2 = 0 [base] +2 [dexterity]  
Will save: -1 = 0 [base] -1 [wisdom]  
Attack (handheld): +4 = 1 [base] +3 [strength]  
Attack (unarmed): +4 = 1 [base] +3 [strength]  
Attack (missile): +3 = 1 [base] +2 [dexterity]  
Grapple check: +4 = 1 [base] +3 [strength]  


Light load:  76 lb. or less
Medium load: 77-153 lb.
Heavy load: 154-230 lb.
Lift over head: 230 lb.
Lift off ground: 460 lb.
Push or drag: 1150 lb.
 

Languages: Common Gnome  


Spear [1d8, crit x3, range incr 20 ft., 6 lb., two-handed, piercing]

Sap [1d6 nonlethal, crit x2., 2 lb., light, bludgeoning]

Chain shirt [light; +4 AC; max dex +4; check penalty -2; 25 lb.] 


Feats:

Endurance  
Power Attack  


Skills:
Appraise Int 1 =  +1   
Balance Dex* 0 =  +2 -2  
Bluff Cha 0 =  +0   
Climb Str* 4 =  +3 +3 -2  
Concentration Con 2 =  +2   
Craft_1 Int 1 =  +1   
Craft_2 Int 1 =  +1   
Craft_3 Int 1 =  +1   
Diplomacy Cha 0 =  +0   
Disguise Cha 0 =  +0   
Escape Artist Dex* 0 =  +2 -2
Forgery Int 1 =  +1   
Gather Information Cha 0 =  +0   
Heal Wis -1 =  -1   
Hide Dex* 0 =  +2 -2  
Intimidate Cha 0 =  +0   
Jump Str* 3 =  +3 +2 -2 
Knowledge (local) Int 4 =  +1 +3  
Listen Wis 1 =  -1 +2  
Move Silently Dex* 2 =  +2   
Profession (Potter) Wis 4 =  -1 +5  
Ride Dex 4 =  +2 +2  
Search Int 1 =  +1   
Sense Motive Wis -1 =  -1   
Spot Wis -1 =  -1   
Survival Wis -1 =  -1   
Swim Str** 4 =  +3 +3 -2
Use Rope Dex 4 =  +2 +2  


* = check penalty for wearing armor

Racial traits:
[sblock]
Human:
Extra feat at first level (already included)
Four extra skill points at first level (already included)
One extra skill point at each additional level (already included)
[/sblock]

Class traits (Uneathed arcane):
[sblock]
Thug Fighter:
Bonus Feats (already included)
Thugs get limited armor, no shield, more skills / skill points.
 [/sblock]
  
Grondar's Equipment:
Blanket, winter x1
Mug
Sacks x1
Soap
Torches x1
Peasant’s outfit

weight: 40 lb 

Wealth: 45 gp


*Background* 
Grondar raised with no mother, his father worked in the great port and returned home drunk everynight, just to beat the hell out of him, He didn't go to school and learned to read and write at home all alone, most of the time he hanged out in the streets and tried to steal stuff, but his career as a thief went down, he was a lousy thief and not once and not twice he ended the night in the prison, just to be released by his father and get beat all the night.
that is why he is a thug and a bully, his father died when he was 15 yo', he drowned ...or so they say.
Grondar since then began to work as a potter in the port, trying to earn few coins to keep living alone in the great city. when he was 17 he worked for a gnome and learned the little man language and some manners, but the gnome left the city and sailed across the sea, now he is 19 yo' and works as a thug for hire for dirty jobs and again as a potter, waiting for a chance to upgrade his life. he is not a bully to others anymore, just for the correct price, but he would be glad to go adventuring and starts a new phase in his life.


----------



## MummyKitty

I'll post my character concept, stats and a brief backstory on Friday if not sooner.  Thanks!


----------



## mps42

Cautiously interested in the game. character concept:
 A human ranger variant with virtually no spellcasting (EG: Tracker, bounty hunter, etc)
 I have a character very similar to this already and would just need to "3.5-ize" him.
 I will try to post more later...


----------



## Mallak

Welcome, Magyar Rhineholdt, to the party!  I think you will be quite a fine addition.


Strahd,

Looks good so far, I'll just need to check over the Thug Fighter in Unearthed Arcana.


mps42,

Looking forward to hearing more.  BTW, it's nice to see another Oregonian (although I am currently displaced from the state)!


----------



## Drowned Hero

Hi! 
I believe to have the character in order now.
Please take a look and see if i miss something.

I'm gonna work on the background this weekend. But i need some more info on Half-elfs in this world to make my character more credible. 
Wy is the half-elfs so missliked? do they have a region of origin? are there any race more then another that trade id papers and does the shady stuff? I was thinking in gnomes, to the id papers. Or maybe i can take some skill points in craft?

D.H.


----------



## magic_gathering2001

[sblock]Braerthalas Alathatka
Elven Swashbuckler 1 Aristocrat 1

Age: 153
Gender: Male
Height: 4'8''
Weight: 121
Eyes: Gray
Hair: Waist Length, Dark Brown
Skin: Pale

STR: 12 [+1] (4 points) 
DEX: 17 [+4] (8 points +2 Racial ) 
CON: 10 [0] (4 points -2 Racial) 
INT: 15 [+2] (8 points ) 
WIS: 10 [0] (2 points) 
CHA: 14 [+2] (6 points)

HP: 9
Armor Class: 18 (10 base + 4 Dex + 4 Armor)
Initiative: +4
BAB: +1
- Melee: +5
- Ranged: +5
Speed: 30’

FORT: +2 (2 Base + 0 Con)
REFL: +4 (0 Base + 4 Dex)
WILL: +0 (0 Base + 0 Wis)

Abilities: 
- +2 racial bonus against enchantment
- Weapon Proficiency: longbow, shortbow, composite versions, rapier, longsword
- +2 racial bonus on Spot and Listen
- +2 racial bonus on Survival; Survival always a class skill
- Weapon Finesse: May add Dexterity bonus to attack rolls instead of Strength with light weapons or a rapier whip or spiked chain


Spoiler



- Grace: +1 Adds a +1 Competance bonus on reflex saves.
- Insightful Strike: Adds Intelligence to damage in addition to Strength
- Dodge: Gains a +1 Dogee bonus to AC for a single target.(stacks with dodge the feat)
- Acrobatic Chaarge: May Charge over Difficult Terrain.



Feats:
1st Level
- Dodge


Spoiler



3rd Level
- Mobility
6th Level
-Spring Attack



Skills: 
Balance +8 (4 ranks, +4 Dex)
Bluff +4 (2 ranks, +2 Cha)
Diplomacy +4 (2 ranks, +2 Cha)
Jump +5 (4 ranks, +1 Str)
Listen +4 (2 ranks +2 Racial)
Perform +4 (2 ranks, +2 Cha)
Sense Motive +4 (4)
Tumble +8 (4 ranks, +4 Dex)


Languages:
- Common
- Elven
- NS
- NS


Equipment:
Melee weapons
- Whip Dagger +5 (1d6+1, 19-20) 
- Rapier +5 (1d6, 18-20)

Ranged weapons

Mundane equipment
- Traveller’s Outfit (1gp, 5 lbs)
- Signet Ring (.5 gp)
- Various Jewelry (100 gp, ?? lbs) at house
- Noble Outfit (75 gp, 10 lbs) at house
- backpack (2 gp, 2 lbs + contents)
- 7 days worth of trail rations (3.5 gp, 7 lbs)
- Small Steel Mirror (10 gp, .5 lbs)
- 3 Traveller’s Outfits (3gp, 15 lbs)

Weight Carried: 33 lbs with pack 9 with out
Remain money: 

Description

Personality

Background[/sblock]
If there are bad feelings towrd half elves what about whole ones? If it's too much trouble I can change, but it seemed like an interesting opportunity.(will affect backround and stuff so work on that is postponed)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> [sblock]Braerthalas Alathatka
> Elven Swashbuckler 1 Aristocrat 1
> 
> Age: 153
> Gender: Male
> Height: 4'8''
> Weight: 121
> Eyes: Gray
> Hair: Waist Length, Dark Brown
> Skin: Pale
> 
> STR: 12 [+1] (4 points)
> DEX: 17 [+4] (8 points +2 Racial )
> CON: 10 [0] (4 points -2 Racial)
> INT: 15 [+2] (8 points )
> WIS: 10 [0] (2 points)
> CHA: 14 [+2] (6 points)
> 
> HP: 55
> Armor Class: 18 (10 base + 4 Dex + 4 Armor)
> Initiative: +4
> BAB: +1
> - Melee: +5
> - Ranged: +5
> Speed: 30’
> 
> FORT: +2 (2 Base + 0 Con)
> REFL: +4 (0 Base + 4 Dex)
> WILL: +0 (0 Base + 0 Wis)
> 
> Abilities:
> - +2 racial bonus against enchantment
> - Weapon Proficiency: longbow, shortbow, composite versions, rapier, longsword
> - +2 racial bonus on Spot and Listen
> - +2 racial bonus on Survival; Survival always a class skill
> - Weapon Finesse: May add Dexterity bonus to attack rolls instead of Strength with light weapons or a rapier whip or spiked chain
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> - Grace: +1 Adds a +1 Competance bonus on reflex saves.
> - Insightful Strike: Adds Intelligence to damage in addition to Strength
> - Dodge: Gains a +1 Dogee bonus to AC for a single target.(stacks with dodge the feat)
> - Acrobatic Chaarge: May Charge over Difficult Terrain.
> 
> 
> 
> Feats:
> 1st Level
> - Dodge
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd Level
> - Mobility
> 6th Level
> -Spring Attack
> 
> 
> 
> Skills:
> Balance +8 (4 ranks, +4 Dex)
> Bluff +4 (2 ranks, +2 Cha)
> Diplomacy +4 (2 ranks, +2 Cha)
> Jump +5 (4 ranks, +1 Str)
> Listen +4 (2 ranks +2 Racial)
> Perform +4 (2 ranks, +2 Cha)
> Sense Motive +4 (4)
> Tumble +8 (4 ranks, +4 Dex)
> 
> 
> Languages:
> - Common
> - Elven
> - NS
> - NS
> 
> 
> Equipment:
> Melee weapons
> - Whip Dagger +5 (1d6+1, 19-20)
> - Rapier +5 (1d6, 18-20)
> 
> Ranged weapons
> 
> Mundane equipment
> - Traveller’s Outfit (1gp, 5 lbs)
> - Signet Ring (.5 gp)
> - Various Jewelry (100 gp, ?? lbs) at house
> - Noble Outfit (75 gp, 10 lbs) at house
> - backpack (2 gp, 2 lbs + contents)
> - 7 days worth of trail rations (3.5 gp, 7 lbs)
> - Small Steel Mirror (10 gp, .5 lbs)
> - 3 Traveller’s Outfits (3gp, 15 lbs)
> 
> Weight Carried: 33 lbs with pack 9 with out
> Remain money:
> 
> Description
> 
> Personality
> 
> Background[/sblock]
> If there are bad feelings towrd half elves what about whole ones? If it's too much trouble I can change, but it seemed like an interesting opportunity.(will affect backround and stuff so work on that is postponed)





55 HP ?!?! how in the hell ?
You want to be an Elf, so you better stay away from my thug's fist


----------



## Mallak

I'll have to agree with Strahd that 55 hp seems a _bit_ high.  Just to reiterate for everyone, your hit points should be equal to your PC class HD + con bonus + 1/2 NPC class HD (no con bonus).  So, if I had a d10 HD for my PC class, a d6 HD for my NPC class and a con bonus of +2, I'd have 10 + 2 + 3 = 15 HP.  

As for playing an elf in this campaign . . . I did not specifically forbid it, so I am willing to consider it in this instance.  However, one elf in the campaign will be more than enough, so please, no more requests to play an elf from anyone else.  As Strahd pointed out, an elf PC will undoubtably introduce some conflict into the party dynamic.  That's not necessarily a bad thing, and I'm willing to work with it.  It will take a supreme roleplaying effort from you, magic_gathering, especially, and a good back story.  If you're willing to do that, I've got some ideas on how this could work.  Drop me an email at mallaksavindica (at) gmail (or use the EN World forum utility).  


Drowned Hero,

I noticed that you have several skill mods listed incorrectly.  You've given yourself a -1 on certain wis modified skills.  That should be a +1.  Also, you don't have mods listed for Gather Info or Diplomacy.

Note to all Half-elves:  Rather than a +2 to Gather Info, you receive a -2.  In addition, you receive a +2 to Bluff and Sense Motive.  Very few people will talk freely with a half-elf.  Because they are almost universally shunned, every half-elf learns at a young age how to read people and how to bluff their way out of dangerous situations.

For more background stuff on Half-elves expect more later today or tomorrow.  As for false id papers, the Gnomes are the best people to talk to about getting those.  Alternatively, you could take some ranks in forgery to do it yourself -- but only if you also spend the skill points to become literate (remember that barbarians start illiterate).


Anyhow, more world background to come!


----------



## MummyKitty

*N’un T’Chauck the Tahk’Wam Warrior*

N’un T’Chauck the Tahk’Wam Warrior (folks call him Noonchuck in Common)

Revised

2nd Level Barbarian 

Background: Warrior
Age: 19
Height: 6’
Weight: 176
Hair: Black
Eyes: Dark brown
Class: Barbarian
Level: 1
Alignment: Neutral
Experience: 1,000
Deity: “The Old One” a spirit deity that lives under the sea.

Statistics:

STR – 14 (+2) 6pts.
DEX – 16 (+3) 10pts.
CON – 14 (+2) 6pts
INT – 10 (0) 2pts
WIS – 14 (+2) 6pts
CHA – 10 (0) 2pts
Total 32pts

Hit Points: 18 (Warrior half d8 (+4), Barbarian d12 (+12), Con bonus +2)
[NOTE: Need to add second level HP still]

Saving Throws: 
Fortitude: +3
Reflex: 0
Will: 0

Armor Class: 13 (not wearing armor)

Base Speed: 40 (w/o armor)

Base Attack Bonus: +5 (+1 Warrior, +2 Barbarian, +2 Strength)

Weapons/attacks:
Harpoon, Stone Knife (Iuak), Ice Axe (All from Frostburn)

Skills:

CLASS SKILLS (Total Skill Points: Warrior +8, Barbarian +16, Human +4 = 28)

WARRIOR:
Climb +6 (Str +2)* Rank 4
Intimidate +0 (Cha)* Rank 0
Jump +6 (Str +2)* Rank 4
Ride +3 (Dex +3)* Rank 0
Swim +6 (Str +2)* Rank 4

BARBARIAN:
Craft (Int) +2 (Primitive Weapons, Stone/ Bone/ Wood) (Int +0) Rank 2
Listen +6 (Wis +2) Rank 2
Survival +6 (Wis +2) Rank 4
Profession (Sailor) +5 (Wis +2) Rank 3

*indicates class skill for both Warrior and Barbarian

NON-CLASS SKILLS

Use Rope +4 (Dex +3) Rank 1
Spot +3 (Wis +2) Rank 1
Handle Animal +0 (Cha)** Rank 0

(**NOTE: Handle Animal, which is usually a class skill for Barbarian/Warrior, is not a class skill for Noonchuck, it was exchanged for Profession (Sailor) given the sea going nature of his culture.)

Feats (from Frostburn):
Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Harpoon)
Sea Legs (As long as he is on board a ship, he gets +2 on balance and tumble rolls, and a +1 on initiative.)

Class Feature (Warrior): Proficient in all simple and martial weapons and all armor and shields.

Class Feature (Barbarian): Proficient in all simple and martial weapons and light-med. armor and shields (ex. Tower).

Uncanny Dodge (Barbarian): Dex bonus to AC even when caught flat-footed or attacked by invisible opponant.

Fast Movement, Rage, illiterate (can speak common)

Harpoon (exotic weapon, 15gp, dam. S 1d8, dam M 1d10, x2 crit., 30 ft range weighs 10 lbs, piercing):

The harpoon is a broad-bladed spear forged with barbs. The shaft of the harpoon has a trailing rope attached to control harpooned opponents. Though designed for hunting whales and large sea creatures, the harpoon can be used on dry land.

If it deals damage, the harpoon lodges in an opponent who fails a Reflex saving through (DC 10+ dam). A harpooned creature moves at only half speed and cannot charge or run. If you control the trailing rope by succeeding on an opposed Strength check wile holding it, the harpooned creature can move only within the limits that the rope allows (the trailing rope is 30 ft long). If the harpooned creature attempts to cast a spell, it must succeed on a DC 15 concentration check or lose the spell.

The harpooned creature can pull the harpoon from its wound if it has two free hands and takes a full round action to do so, but it deals damage to itself equal to the initial damage the harpoon dealt. A character who succeeds on a DC 15 Heal check can remove a harpoon without further damage.

Languages:
Common (speak only)
Tahk’Wam Tribal Tongue (speak only, no written language) This is a dialect of a commonly spoken language in the northern arctic region of the world.

Equipment: 
Harpoon 15gp
Ice Axe 10gp (1d4/1d6, x4 crit, 5 lbs, piercing or slashing)
Large obsidian dagger (Treat as Iuak 1d4/1d6, 19-20/x2 crit, 4lbs, slashing)
Seal skin cold weather clothing
Light traveling clothing
Bear fur bedroll
Soft leather boots
Belt pouch with coins, fishing line and hooks, some rations (smoked fish or jerky)
Waterskin

Wealth: about 30 gp.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

MummyKitty said:
			
		

> how to use the spoiler text so people don't have to read it if they don't want to




(sblock)
(/sblock) just use [ instead of (


----------



## MummyKitty

*Noonchuck's backstory*

Thanks Strahd!  Here is the outline of Noonchuck's background story, it's kind of long.  Just some notes I jotted down, needs some fleshing out and editing but if you want to read it feel free.  Comments welcome.

[SBLOCK]“In the beginning two great spirit brothers lived in a world of water. They were happy hunting fish and having diving and swimming contests between them.  One day, the younger brother returned to the surface of the ocean and told his older brother about a gigantic fish he had seen below.  He said it had taken nearly an entire day to swim past him.  The older brother did not believe that he had seen such a thing.  The younger brother, insistent that he was telling the truth, said he would bring the fish to the surface.  He dived and soon the water was broiling beneath the older brother.  After many hours, the younger brother returned to the surface, pulling the gigantic fish to the surface by its tail.  “See, I was telling the truth!”  This angered the older brother, so he struck his younger brother with his fist, killing him.  The older brother was overcome by grief.  He decided he must create a monument to his younger brother so that he would never forget him.  He dove to the sea floor and raised the mud from the bottom over his dead brother, creating dry land.  He took the giant fish, a whale, and carved small figures of his brother from its teeth. As he undertook this, using only his own fingernails, he began to weep and some of the figures became misshapen. Finally he could stand no more.  He took the remains of the giant fish and went to the bottom of the ocean, never to be seen again.  The mass of land over his brother became the continents, and the figures that he had carved became men… while the misshapen ones became other things—animals, birds, and other things.  Thus are all men brothers of the whale that the old one used to bring us to life.”

The grizzled shaman finished his story and the assembled tribe sat in silent respect for a few moments.  All but one.  Gr’un Tahk, the shaman’s brother, spoke out.

“What was here before the spirits?” he challenged. “Where did the water come from?  The whales and fish?” His tone was mocking.

The old man didn’t answer, but stood silently and slowly returned to his lodge, signifying the end of the night’s tale-telling. N’un T’Chauck of the Harpoon looked disapprovingly at Gr’un Tahk.

“Must you always challenge your brother?” he called to him. “You will never take his place as leader of this tribe with your disrespectful attitude.  Even the legend tells us to be gentle to our brothers.”

Gr’un Tahk scowled as he slinked away into the darkness.  He would lead this tribe someday… and he would know what had come before.  The forbidden knowledge would be his.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

After that encounter at the tribal tale-telling, Gr’un Tahk disappeared and was not seen again by N’un T’Chauck.  Life continued in the tribe, and the time for the annual whale hunt was fast approaching.  N’un T’Chauck lived for the hunt. He was first man in the first canoe—the harpoonist who would have the honor of slaying the whale that the tribe might survive.  His three brothers would also ride in the canoe, their oars becoming powerful extensions of their arms, propelling the canoe through the waves at the speed of the wind.

On the day of the hunt, the entire tribe was there to see the whale hunters cast off and head out to sea. N’un T’Chauck looked at the sky with some apprehension.  Dark clouds were marching above.  Not a good start for the hunt.  But honor and tradition demanded that the hunters at least try to start their hunt.  Once in the whale’s realm, if they saw no sign of their prey, they could return and try again tomorrow.

Four canoes of warriors set out in search of whales that day.  Four large war canoes, with a dozen rowers each.  These would have been nearly sea worthy on the open ocean, as each had high gunwales, a deep draft and could be fitted with a sail to give the oarsmen an occasional rest on particularly long journeys.  A harpooned whale could not pull them under water, and they could weather a storm if necessary, though a typhoon would certainly doom them.  The clouds today, though unusual, were not the type a typhoon would accompany, N’un T’Chauck could tell that much.

Nevertheless, when they were nearly out of sight of land, in the deeper water ruled by the whale and his kind, the squall struck.  Visibility was cut to nearly nothing by the heavy rain and rising waves.  N’un T’Chauck called out to his fellows, “Our brother the whale does not wish to be hunted today.  Let us return to our homes and try again tomorrow!”  The crew nodded and started to pull for shore.  They had lost sight of the other canoes, but N’un T’Chauck  thought he could hear their crews shout above the din of the rain and waves.

Try though they may, however, N’un T’Chauck’s crew could not find their way.  The horizon had been reduced to a grey-green haze and the waves made it impossible to travel in a straight line for long.  There was no way to sight land in conditions like these.  “We must tie in and ride out the storm!” N’un T’Chauck shouted. “This storm is not so bad that we will sink, it will merely hinder our return home!”  The men did as N’un T’Chauck suggested… and to conserve their strength paddled only enough to keep the canoe upright and pointing into the waves.

Time passed and the storm ebbed and flowed.  N’un T’Chauck knew that the cooling night air would probably reduce the intensity of the rain, and sure enough, as it got to be darker, the storm broke.  After a short time one of the keen-eyed men shouted, “look—the peaks!” All hands looked in the direction he indicated and sure enough saw the tops of the icy mountains that rose above their coastal village reflected in the setting sun.  They grabbed their oars and pulled eagerly to land, cold and wet from their ordeal.

As they got closer, they realized that something was not quite right.  Where were the tribe’s beach fires?  They could see no sign of their village.  But, there was the Bear’s Claws… their homes should be near there… but the gathering darkness prevented them from making out any details of their village until they had reached the pebbled shore.  Rather than raging bonfires on the beach surrounded by celebrants of the whale festival, all was cold and dark.  Something was wrong.

The canoe hit the beach and the dozen warriors sprung out of it, grabbing its sides and pulling it onto the shore.  The men then ran towards their lodges.  By now their eyes had adjusted to the darkness, but still they could see only dark silhouettes of their homes… and no light or sound coming from them.  As the swiftest of the men reached their homes and went inside, a chorus of lamentations began to be heard across the beach.  Soon they found, with horror, that their houses were empty of all living things.  There was blood, lots of it, and other things… dark seaweed, bubbly translucent foam made of slime, and a few corpses, rendered to pieces and unrecognizable.  Smeared tracks, black in the night, told of bodies dragged from the houses, in all cases apparently toward the now calm sea.

Next morning, the tide had erased any of the carnage and gore that was on the beach, and in the light of the rising sun the men could search their long houses.  In all cases, the homes had been ransacked.  There were signs of struggle, but no remains that would give solid clues as to who the attackers had been.  The only obvious thing, it seemed, was that they had come from the sea, and returned there with their human trophies.

N’un T’Chauck called the warriors to a council after they had made a thorough search of the ruins and carefully collected the remains of their people.  There wasn’t much to be had, but these needed to be buried as was their custom.

“Brothers, our world has been torn asunder...,” He addressed his grieving friends, choking back his own grief. “I am at a loss as to what to do…. Revenge is my natural inclination…” He was briefly interrupted as the assembled warriors shouted their agreement. “But, revenge against what?  Perhaps the spirits were angry and decided to punish us for something… It doesn’t make sense.”

His brother Jun’Tanawak approached. “Brother, I will not rest until I find the thing or things that did this and slay them, or am slain in the process.  Do you swear to join me?  Do you?”

“It is all we can do.  We have nothing left here…”

Though they waited for several weeks, the three other whale hunting crews never returned. With that the four brothers swore to go to the ends of the earth, searching for what had destroyed their lives, and exacting revenge.  The other warriors tried their best to rebuild their village, but once other tribes heard of what had happened there, no one wanted to live there, so it was abandoned and fell into ruin. Many of the survivors were absorbed into other tribes.  N’un T’Chauck and his three brothers carried on the search for the perpetrators of this disaster, a search that carried all four men to great adventure across their world.

N’un T’Chauck chose to go south from his village, where he ended up finding the city of Antigrol.  He wondered if pirates from this place had destroyed his village.  Here was a hive of humanity the likes of which he had not seen before, with strange customs, languages and habits.  It would take him some years to search this place for clues.  Attracted to the city’s wharfs, N’un T’Chauck decided that a place on a ship would not only allow him to search for pirates but also possibly search for other sea borne suspects, so he signs on with Captain Ben Turion as a sailor, learning to work the rigging for which is climbing skills make him admirably suited.  The other crewmen teach N’un T’Chauck the common tongue and christen him Noonchuck.  He’s generally well-liked by the other sailors as he is a hard worker who never complains about tasks.  Of course, as a giant of a man, he can be somewhat intimidating in his primitive clothing.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mallak

Please welcome our newest member, N’un T’Chauck!  Mummy Kitty, I think you did a great job with his back story.  A few notes: I'm assuming this villiage is on the north eastern part of the continent.  For a while, there, I thought it might be on the west coast.  Either is fine, although, since you must end in Antigrol, which coast you start on affects how long you've been on your journey.

Regarding languages:  It costs one skill point to learn a new language.  It costs a seperate 2 skill points to become literate.  Of course, if your tribe does not have a written alphabet, you cannot become literate in that language.

Speaking of your tribal language, tell me more about that.  Is it spoken only by your tribe, is it a dialect, does it belong to a larger family of languages?  For a real-world counterpart, check out Athabaskan.

Regarding your cross-class skill Profession(Sailor):  considering your background, I will allow you to may make Profession(Sailor) a class skill by making Handle Animal a x-class skill.

Regarding your weapons: I've seen a harpoon before, and that's fine, but I haven't seen an Ice Axe or Iuak.  Please give me full stats on those.  You said you got them from the book "Frostburn"?  

All in all, I think N’un T’Chauck looks good!  I think he'll add some real flavor to the campaign, and it will be good to have a sailor in the party.


Well, I know I said I'd have more info about world and racial relations up today, and I still hope to, but it will have to be this evening.  I look forward to seeing more!

We now have 3 solid characters in the party.  If I can get confirmation from Magic Gathering and a background from Calan Rivers, we'll be good to go!


----------



## magic_gathering2001

Conforming, btw hp is 9 not 55 forgot to change from previous character.

BASIC BACKROUND
Braer is/was a noble of <insert elven city here>.  Depending on how elven politics work, he was exiled/left on his own/fled.  He failed/succeded in taking refuge in <insert human city here>.  If he succeded then that is where he is now, if not time to try again


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Mallak, did you go over the thug's info for my potter character ?


----------



## MummyKitty

Mallak said:
			
		

> Please welcome our newest member, N’un T’Chauck!  Mummy Kitty, I think you did a great job with his back story.  A few notes: I'm assuming this villiage is on the north eastern part of the continent.  For a while, there, I thought it might be on the west coast.  Either is fine, although, since you must end in Antigrol, which coast you start on affects how long you've been on your journey.




I was a bit unclear on the geography when I wrote the backstory, after I re-read your intro it does make sense for this village to be on the north-east coast.  So, I will make some adjustments to the story for that.



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> Regarding languages:  It costs one skill point to learn a new language.  It costs a seperate 2 skill points to become literate.  Of course, if your tribe does not have a written alphabet, you cannot become literate in that language.




The tribe does not have a written language.  So, I will probably put that other skill point somewhere else.



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> Speaking of your tribal language, tell me more about that.  Is it spoken only by your tribe, is it a dialect, does it belong to a larger family of languages?  For a real-world counterpart, check out Athabaskan.




I was envisioning something like the Eskimo-Aleut language which is very widely spoken among the tribes in the north (from Canada to Greenland).  Noonchuck's language would be part of that family, with it's own words and phrases but he would be able to communicate with other tribes of the north.  (Assuming that fits in your campaign world of course.)



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> Regarding your cross-class skill Profession(Sailor):  considering your background, I will allow you to may make Profession(Sailor) a class skill by making Handle Animal a x-class skill.




Sounds good.  The only animals he's really handled are whales and fish and not to teach them tricks or train them.   I'll adjust some skill points there as I paid two for one rank of sailor.



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> Regarding your weapons: I've seen a harpoon before, and that's fine, but I haven't seen an Ice Axe or Iuak.  Please give me full stats on those.  You said you got them from the book "Frostburn"?




Will post those. FYI, you probably already know, Frostburn is the WOTC arctic book.



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> All in all, I think N’un T’Chauck looks good!  I think he'll add some real flavor to the campaign, and it will be good to have a sailor in the party.




Thanks, I had fun with the backstory, though it definitely needs some detailing and editing.


----------



## Mallak

Strahd,

I knew I had a specific reason for looking in Unearthed Arcana!  I opened it up and got completely distracted!  Your thug looks fine.  Welcome, to the group, Grondar!

More later...


----------



## MummyKitty

*Noonchuck's weapons*

Noonchuck's Weapons

All from Frostburn by WOTC, pp 76-77.

Harpoon-- Described above.  (NOTE: Unlike the typical harpoon points used by Noonchuck's people, which are made out of stone and bone, his current one is a recent purchase and is made of metal.)

Ice Axe (10gp, dmg(S) 1d4, dmg(M) 1d6, Crit. x4, Wgt. 5lbs., Type: Piercing or slashing)
More tool than weapon, the ice axe has a sharp metal head that is perpendiculat to the shaft and has a spiked handle.  It grants a +1 circumstances bonus on Climb checks in mountainous and/or icy terrain, even if you do not possess the Exotic Weapon Prociciency (ice axe) feat. If you do posses this feat, the bonus increases to a +4 circumstance bonus.  An ice axe may be used as a martial weapon, but takes a -2 penalty on attack rolls in this case.

(NOTE: Although the ice axes used by Noonchuck's tribe are usually made of stone, he acquired this metal one during his wanderings, in fact it is one of the first items he purchased when he came in contact with civilization.)

Iuak (12gp, dmg(S) 1d4, dmg(M) 1d6, Crit. 19-20/x2, Wgt. 4lbs., Type: Slashing)
An iuak is a heavily weighted machete-shaped blade, usually made of bone or stone.  While it makes an excellent weapon, its primary purpose is to cut through and destroy ice and other hard materials.  If used against an object, an iuak ignores the first 3 points of hardness possessed by the object.

(NOTE: This black blade of volcanic obsidian was made by Noonchuck's father.  It is therefore very special to him and he will go through lengths to find it if lost or stolen.)


----------



## MummyKitty

I updated my character. I just put the extra points from language and changing Profession (Sailor) to a class skill back into Sailor, which is now rank 3.  Thanks!


----------



## Mallak

MummyKitty,

Glad to see you rolled your extra skill puts into Sailor!  I assume your harpoon, ice axe, and iuak are all medium weapons and thus do 1d10, 1d6, and 1d6 damage, respectively?  This should be reflected in your character sheet.

Also, if you haven't checked out Athabaskan, do so.  You might find it interesting.  It is the language family to which belong the tribal languages of the Native American peoples of much of the Pacific Northwest, Alaska, Canada, and, interestingly, the Apaches.


More info on the world will be forthcoming, I promise...


----------



## MummyKitty

Mallak, I'll do some wiki / google research on Athabaskan. I've only read a bit in detail on Native American languages, though I have several books on their legends and culture.  From what I've seen, it sounds like it would be a facsinating topic for a linguist.  Thanks!


----------



## Mallak

I promised more on the nature of race relations, and here it is:

The Human Perspective
Excerpts from a talk on human-elven relations as given by Professor Torrick at the recent 3rd Annual Economic Summit held in Ferran, a day's journey inland from Antigrol:

[sblock]
"When the Helffledt Expedition succeeded in crossing the Great Eastern Ocean, it was a pivotalmoment for all human kind.  For the first time we had made contact with another sentient speicies; a race not unlike our own in stature and temperment.  Not only did these elves subsequently introduce us to two other sentient races, the sub-dwelling dwarves and the ingenious gnomes, they held under their command mystical, arcane forces.  The objects of great power which they could create and wield, while almost common-place amongst the elves, were of great economic potential here on the Mainland, due both to their rarity and their utility.  To recognize the truth of this, one need merely look to the example of the simple freshen charm.  A relatively common household item amongst the elves, the freshen charm was a marvel to those wealthy human families who could afford it.  It freed up countless manhours that would have otherwise been spent washing and cleaning.  It introduced a revolution in hygiene.  In the end, it has become indespensable.

Fortunately for the economy of our kingdoms, we humans had something to offer the world: the technological knowhow to extract and work metals, which the elves lacked, the ability to mass produce all sorts of goods, which the dwarves lacked, allowing us to sell at lower prices, and the discipline lacking amongst the gnomes to turn ideas into products and ensure that the entire production process runs smoothly from conception to delivery.  Initially, we were also able to eliminate the gnomish middleman that existed in all dwarven-elvish trade.  

After a honeymoon period of only half a decade, human-elven relations began to take a turn for the worse.  Though freshen and preservation charms were nice, the elves refused to trade in any of their more powerful magics.  Human traders were increasingly snubbed by turned up noses at the allegedly inferior quality of their goods.  This, in turn, led to worse trade ratios.  

Matters nearly came to a head seven years ago with the Ghatts mining scandal.  It seems the elves were unaware of the manner in which we extracted metals from the earth.  One enterprising young tradesman by the name of William Ghatts thought to sell the process to a certain High Elf Council.  Upon hearing a description of the mining process, the council was reportedly shocked and had every human in their kingdom arrested.  Apparently, our system of mining is some sort of an affront to their earth goddess.  We now understand that the process of the dwarves, which the elves were familiar with, is a much different, more lengthy process of removing minerals from the earth that somehow leaves the earth intact and even encourages the rock to produce other minerals, much like a farmer rotating crops.  We currently have men investigating these methods, but they have made little headway, as the dwarves guard their mining secrets closely.

Fortunately for William Ghatts, he had several prominent gnomish friends who were quite familiar with elven law.  A deal was struck allowing all humans in the elvish lands to go free, remanded to the justice of their respective kingdoms on the human Mainland.  Today, all persons ever involved in or even remotely connected to traditional human mining operations have been barred from elvish lands on pain of execution.  When this decision was first decreed, it created a vaccuum in trade between the humans and the elves, into which the gnomish middlemen quickly stepped.  Since that time, various human mining operations have changed their practices to be more "elf friendly," but the new processes are expensive, and they are consistently undersold by the larger mining operations doing business through the gnomish middlemen.  Add to that the stigma and aloofness that remains amongst elves toward humans, and it is a marvel of modern economics that these "elfly" mining operations even manage to stay alive.  They survive largely due to a diehard faction amongst the elves that refuses to use any products that are connected with traditional human mining practices.  Many of those elves continue to trade for dwarven goods, but some of them are disgusted with the gnomes for even handling the tainted human goods, and so refuse to deal with any gnomes as well.  It now appears that some of these groups have taken it upon themselves to see that no tainted goods ever reach elvish shores.  Piratical raiding has been increasing along the major trade routes, and it may be that some of these "pirates" have official sanction.  Unfortunately, the realm of elven politics remains difficult to penetrate, and it is not always clear where one kingdom ends and another begins.

Here at home, the price of elvish arcane goods has been rising, leading to increased raiding.  Also, there seem to be some elves who do not wish to see arcane items in human possession.  We believe they are contributing to the raiding.  To top it all off, the gnomes have been increasing their percentage, citing increased security costs.  This has led to increased smuggling.  All this combines for a larger black market, which hurts legitimate trade.

In short, the practices of the gnomes and elves are hurting human business.  While the gnomes' actions can be understood from an economic standpoint, many of the elves are engaging in hostile fundamentalism that cannot be allowed to continue.  If their own governments will not put a stop to these pirates, then we, the Mainland Economic Trade Federation, must step in and secure our assets."
[/sblock]

Next Time:
The Elven Perspective


----------



## Mallak

According to my records, I have four confirmed characters:

Colmarr Blackrock -- Male Gnome Bard
Grondar -- Male Human Thug Fighter
Magyar Rhineholdt -- Male Human Rogue (Stage Magician)
N'un T'Chauck -- Male Human Barbarian

Pending: 

Braerthalas Alathatka -- Male Elven Swashbuckling Aristocrat
Troth Hulebor'n -- Male Half-elf Barbarian
Calan Rivers -- Male Human Scout

Now, I said earlier I'd like to limit this game to six players, so one of the above Pending players may get dropped.  However, if they all come up with good backgrounds, we'll run with seven.  I don't know what the normal retention rate is for PbP games, but it is my experience that at least one player in a game will drop out early.

Drowned Hero and Magic Gathering,

I know you're waiting on more info from me to come up with a good background for your character.  I'll get on that and get that posted here soon.

If all goes well, we should be able to start in the next couple days.


----------



## mps42

All right. sorry this took so long to make up but I had to download and compile the 3.5 SRD so I would have reference material. Here is my low-magic Ranger, Denther Mosy.


		Code:
	

Denther Mosie
Male Human Ranger 1 / Expert 1
Lawful Neutral
Representing Denther - MPS42


Strength 16 (+3) 
Dexterity 14 (+2) 
Constitution 11 (+0) 
Intelligence 10 (+0) 
Wisdom 13 (+1) 
Charisma 10 (+0) 

Size: Medium 
Height: 5' 8" 
Weight: 180 lb 
Skin: Med-Tan 
Eyes: Steel Blue 
Hair: Short Black; Slight wave
 

Total Hit Points: 13

Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 15 = 10 +2 [Leather Jerkin] +1 [Sheild] +2 [dexterity] 

Touch AC: 12
Flat-footed: 13
Initiative modifier: +2 = +2 [dexterity]

Fortitude save: +4 = 2 [base] +2 [constitution]  
Reflex save: +2 = 0 [base] +2 [dexterity]  
Will save: +1 = 0 [base] +1 [wisdom]
 
Attack (handheld): +4 = 1 [base] +3 [strength]  
Attack (unarmed): +4 = 1 [base] +3 [strength]  
Attack (missile): +3 = 1 [base] +2 [dexterity]  
Grapple check: +4 = 1 [base] +3 [strength]  


Light load:  76 lb. or less
Medium load: 77-153 lb.
Heavy load: 154-230 lb.
Lift over head: 230 lb.
Lift off ground: 460 lb.
Push or drag: 1150 lb.
 

Languages: Common  


WEAPONS		BONUS	DAMAGE	CRITICAL	RANGE	SIZE	TYPE	WGT
-------------	-----	------	--------	-----	----	----	----
Longsword	+5	1d8+3	19-20 X2	  x	med	  s	  4	
Dagger (thrown)	+3	1d4+3	19-20 X2	10ft	tiny	  p	  1	
Whip		-1	1d2	 X2		5ft	sm	  s	  2 Subdual


Feats:

Weapon Focus – Longsword
Quckdraw
 


Skills:		    SKILL MOD	  RANKS
Alchemy			0	=	
Animal Empathy		0	=	
Appraise 		0	=	
Balance 		1	=	
Bluff 			0	=	
Climb 		4	=	2
Concentration 		0	=	
Craft 			0	=	
Craft 			0	=	
Decipher Script		0	=	
Diplomacy 		0	=	
Disable Device		0	=	
Disguise 		0	=	
Escape Artist 	1	=	
Forgery 		0	=	
Gather Information 	0	=	
Handle Animal		3	=	3
Heal 			1	=	
Hide 			1	=	
Innuendo		1	=	
Intimidate 		0	=	
Intuit Direction	2	=	1
Jump 			2	=	
Knowledge (arcana)	0	=	
Knowledge (religion)	0	=	
Knowledge (nature)	0	=	
Knowledge		0	=	
Knowledge		0	=	
Listen 		3	=	2
Move Silently 	3	=	2
Open Lock		2	=	
Perform 		0	=	
Pick Pocket 		1	=	
Profession		0	=	
Profession		0	=	
Read Lips		0	=	
Ride 			7	=	5
Scry 			0	=	
Search 		2	=	2
Sense Motive 		1	=	
Spellcraft		0	=	
Spot 			3	=	2
Swim  			4	=	1
Tumble 		1	=	
Use Magic Device	0	=	
Use Rope 		3	=	1
Wilderness Lore 	4	=	3

EQUIPMENT:
------------------
Explorers outfit
Leather armor
Steel Buckler
Whip
6 throwing daggers
Backpack
Bedroll
Horse (fenton)
Riding saddle
Saddlebags
Hemp Rope (3 x 10ft)
Long Sword


History:

I grew up in a small village outside the city of Port Khemi, far to the south of Antigrol. Just my father Ered, my mother Maala, myself and my young sister Feeli. It wasn’t much of a village but we called it home. Van Karti was a stern master, but, as long as you pay your tithes and follow The Law, you’ll be all right. My childhood, or at least what I remember of it, was happy. I would go out into my father’s fields and run amongst the  waving wheat fields, chasing mice or playing at battles with the feirce crow legions.

 When I reached my 15th winter, Ered said it was time for me to learn a trade. I always felt welcome in the outdoors so I chose that of a herder. I thought this would be a fairly simple life, riding a Rowahb through the lands, keeping a lazy eye on the goata or whatever needing looking after.
 My trainer, Sherpas, killed that dream the first day. ”Go follow the goata,” he said, ”and find their dried droppings.” ”Why would I...” was as far as I got when I felt a blinding pain in my head. I hadn't even seen his hand move. ”The only answer you should need is ’because you were instructed to’ but, because Ered is a old friend of mine, I will answer your question this once: Dried goata droppings, properly cared for and kept dry, will burn better than the finest wood. On a cold night, it may be all that stands between you and freezing to death.” With that, he kicked me out into the goata fields.

 I learned many lessons that year: How to ride, how to track the herd, how to climb the steppes on lookout and, most importantly, how to keep my mouth shut when Sherpas told me to do something. It was nearing my elevation from initiate that the defining moment in my life came.

 I was getting ready to be moved to my own herd when the news came, my family had disappeared. Sherpas was nearly as devastated as I was and willingly let me leave to see to my fathers’ land. I rode for days on end to get back home. When I got there, all that was left was a smoldering husk of the house where I grew up. There were no bodies, no animals, no signs of life at all. The only thing I did find was a single right-handprint, apparently left in blood, stamped on the corner of the house. I asked everyone in the village, no one knew anything more than I and no one knew who the handprint might belong to or what it might mean. I went back to Sherpas and he told me that it was my duty to find my family and those who’d destroyed my land. At that point I couldn’t have agreed more.

 He sent me to Wearda, a weaponsmaster, who trained me in the basics of swordplay with a battered longsword he had available. I studied arduously, I wanted to be ready when I found the man or men I was looking for. At the end of the season, Wearda gave me enough money to by some basics and my own longsword.

 I told him this was more kindness than I had ever expected. Apparently Ered had had more friends than I knew. I rode all over the land trying to find who or what this red right handprint might mean or who it might belong to. Everyone I spoke to said that they knew nothing. Some I suspected knew, but would not tell, even when threatened with my sword. I was making my way tracking other men, while tracking my own, for local sheriffs. Tracking down men who they could not find. It paid enough to keep my belly full and gave me the opportunity to ask about the print. Still, no-one would talk. Eventually I ran low on money and began to despair for my family. I had made it all the way to Antigrol, the great city.


(ooc. I am going to attach a word character sheet since that is all I have for Denther.)


----------



## Mallak

mps,

That sounds like a well-developed backstory!  I'd like to see the character that goes with it.  Unfortunately, we're just about full at the moment.  I'll put you on as first alternate as soon as I see your character sheet.  You'll then be in if one of our pending players fails to deliver once I get to them the information they need.


----------



## mps42

Added text Character sheet for you. hope that helps


----------



## Mallak

I see it. Thanks.  I'll make comments tomorrow.  I should so be in bed right now.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

mps42, you copy pasted my character and edit it I understand.
you forgot to delete the row :


		Code:
	

Denther Mosie
Male Human Ranger 1 / Expert 1
Lawful Neutral
[COLOR=Red]Representing Roy - Strahd Von Zarovich[/COLOR]


Unless you want me to play your character either


----------



## mps42

oops. I thought I fixed that. fixing now...


----------



## Mallak

I finally found my notes, so, as promised, a geography lesson:

The World
[sblock]
The known world consists of two large continents in the northern hemisphere.  The continent of the humans, called Maineland or Green Land by some, is shaped roughly like real-world Greenland, but it is closer to the size of Africa.  Its topography is that of a giant island, although no one really sees it that way.  Near the center of the continent are huge mountains, slowly giving way on all sides to rolling hills and then to valleys, plains, and ocean.  Extending off the southern tip of the continent are a series of islands marching toward the equator, but they quickly fall off into the sea.

Across the eastern ocean is the continent of Cellador, home to the elves, dwarves, and gnomes.  It is much larger than Maineland (about two to three times the size).  It is much wider east to west than north to south.  The western third is populated by elves.  There is a large bay extending along the southern portion of this area, with a large island in the center called Cecil.  The coastal areas are very fertile, especially the southern coast along the bay.  The mid-northwestern portion, called Mudab, is a large area of swampy, marsh land.  The central area is very forest, leading up to mountains in the east.  These high mountains are home to the dwarves.  The stretch from north to south, dividing the continent in two.  The mountains end in the south in a portion of land jutting out into the ocean that is home to the gnomes.  Everything east of the mountiains is relatively unexplored.  It is mostly vast steppes and river valleys.

The ocean between western Maineland and eastern Cellador has never been successfully navigated.
[/sblock]

And that's it for your quick geography lesson.  Now that I have rediscovered my notes, expect much more on the peoples of the land and their attitudes and customs.  Keep watching this space!


The Elven Continent
[sblock]
Cellador is the name given to the land occupied by the elves.  To the west is an ocean that separates them from the humans of Maineland.  To the east is Montoc Forg, the vast mountain home of the dwarves.  The Montoc Forg extends from the ice cap in the north to the Bay of Cecil in the south.  Across the mountains to the south east is the land of the gnomes, while far across the mountains are the Untamed Lands.

The Elves are divided into several nations.  Stretching along the western and southern coasts is a loose nation calling themselves, collectively, the Lenai.  Lenaite politics are organized along family lines.  There are two great families of roughly equal power and many smaller ones.  The two largest families are the Bajorahb in the west and the Agunai in the south.  The Bajorahb pursue the study of knowledge while the Agunai focus on their relationship with the land and sea.  Together they support each other and lead the Lenai.  

The lush green forests of Cellador are home to the Barrohl, a nation of “savage” wood elves.  Along with the Ariab, their neighbors to the north, they guard the civilized nations of Cellador from incursion by the Daroc, dark mountain-dwelling elven nomads.  Their economy is mainly one of hunter-gathering.  They trade protection for metal weapons from the civilized nations.

The Ariab are more savage and primitive barbarian elves than the Barrohl, perhaps because of their proximity to and interaction with the primitive tribes of the far North.  They are a warrior race, in constant battle with the Daroc or primitive tribes (although often engaging in simultaneous trade with other primitive tribes).  They are supported extensively by the Bajorahb who see them as a shield.

The Daroc are mountainous, nomadic, Dark Elves—no one likes the Daroc, and they know it.  They love their mountains, but life there is hard.  They are constantly moving up and down the mountain ranges, raiding the Barrohl and the Ariab on the west and the dwarves on the east.  The never stay in one place or raid one people for too long because they know they would then be destroyed. 

North of the Bajorahb Lenai but south of the primitive tribes is a section of independent land.  The elves who live here are mainly subsistence farmers and their families who want only to be left alone.  The Bajorahb ignore them, the primitive tribes trade with (and sometimes raid) them, and the Ariab to the east could care less.

On the west coast, surrounded by the lands of the Lenai, is the Mudab.  The Mudab is a swampy, marshy, trackless land between the Bajorahb and the Agunai.  It is populated mainly by criminals, escaped slaves, and other outcasts (like orphaned half-elves).  These people live in very primitive circumstances.  It is a lawless country, but it would be more trouble than it would be worth for the Lenai to subdue Mudab.  Although usually quiet, since many believe Mudab to be a haven to the recent rash of bandits and pirates.

In the Bay of Cecil off the southern coast of Lenai is the Isle of Cecil.  The oldest and smallest of the elven nations, Cecil once ruled everything south of Ariab.  Over two milennia, the nation slowly collapsed in on itself until all that remains today is the capital city, sequestered on the Isle of Cecil, central in the Bay of Cecil.  The city covers the entire island and is surrounded by high fortress walls.  It is ruled over by a patriarchal council of aging lords who wield immense power.

They have only a local trade economy.  They receive the majority of their foodstuffs and new merchandise from the Agunai family as part of a “Tide Tax.”  The Council at Cecil has control of a powerful magic device which can control the local tides and ocean currents.  The effect is limited to the bay surrounding the island, but that includes the entire Agunai coast, and the effect is quite powerful.

In a punitive campaign, an ancient leader of the Agunaites led an armada of ships against the island of Cecil.  The tide was against them the entire way so that by the time they reached the island, the elves were exhausted.  With sudden swiftness, the tide reversed and a powerful current came up.  The ships were slammed into the high fortress walls surrounding the island and dashed against the rocks.  The armada was utterly destroyed.  The leader drowned along with the majority of his warriors.

Another ruler decided to simply starve the Cecilites by refusing to deliver food to the island.  He was found the following day in his bed, dead.  No cause of death was ever determined.  Since then, no one has ever sought to defy the Cecilites.  

The Council at Cecil allows no non-native born Cecilites to step foot on the island.  The Agunaites deliver their tribute in ports surrounded by high fortress walls.  Maybe they just like their privacy, but some wonder what the Cecilites are hiding.  Conspiracy theories abound.  One popular theory places the Council at Cecil at the head of a secret organization with ties around the world, on every continent, and among every race.
[/sblock]

Other races of Cellador:
[sblock]
Gnome Land

The land of the gnomes is located on a peninsula extending from the southern tip of the mountain range bordering the elven lands on the east (the same mountains that are home to the Daroc night elves in the north).

The gnomes are scholars, scientists, magicists, and engineers.  Accordingly, the Kingdom of the Gnomes is divided up into city-states devoted to these various disciplines.  Each city-state generates wealth by brokering information and services between themselves, to the elves and dwarves, and, most recently, to the humans. 

The dwarven home is located in the Daroc mountains as well.  They call their home Montoc Forg.  The dwarves have a vast communal cavern culture based around a fraternity of patriarchal leaders.  Deep in their mountains they mine, manufacture, and forge, delivering finished goods to the gnomes, who then sell them at a profit to the rest of the world.  The dwarves have a very close-knitt society, but they are very welcoming of outsiders, and adoption into a dwarven clan is not unheard of for those who exhibit qualities dwarves admire: strength, fortitude, honor, loyalty, and steadfastness.  

Clan loyalties tend to be stronger than family loyalties, although both will come before the dwarven nation as a whole.  In the end, however, it is always dwarves before outsiders (of course, an individual who has been adopted is considered a dwarf, regardless of what their birth race might be).

None know what lies east of the Daroc mountains.  There is a vast marsh at the foot of the mountains.  Beyond there are great plains that seem to stretch endlessly across the land.  Although gnomish explorers claim to have encountered many strange beasts there, they say there are none with civilizations worth the name, and thus, economically, they are uninteresting the the gnomes.  Still, their fanciful tales of flying beasts able to carry off grown men and creatures with the bodies of horses but the torso's of humanoids are enough to tempt the imagination of any adventurer.
[/sblock]

Next time: The Human Continent!


Here's a little preview of things to come:

[sblock]
Sabra

Sabra is the collective name given to the nomadic tribes of northeast Maineland who follow herds of caribou, elk, or whales.  Some tribes are sea faring while others are horse peoples.  They are probably more sophisticated than they first appear to an outside observer.
[/sblock]


----------



## magic_gathering2001

Ill probably be an Agunaite or if you will let me from the Isle of Cecil.

Previous story for Aguanite, but probably different for the other...


----------



## Mallak

Go with Agunai.


----------



## magic_gathering2001

Ok: Updated backstory.
Braer was a minor noble of Agunai descent, he grew up in <relatively highly populated elven city>,  After completing his training as a young noble, left home to work on a ship.  On the ship he learned to fight with a sword And length of rope, using the rope to prevent his opponents from closing and the sword for when they did.  During a voyage to pay the Tide Tax, they decided to deliver it straight to the island and see what was there in the process.  Right before they got close enough to see anything, a great wave swept over the ship.  The ship capsized and Braer was thrown off.  He clung to a piece of the ship that had come off with him and eventually either got the ship back upright or drifted to shore.  After he got back, his family exiled him to the Mudab for provoking the Council.  He refused to go and instead(with his survivung crew if he righted the ship) hired/sailed a ship to nearby a human town.  He cloaked his heritage by cutting down his ears with his sword and wearing a hooded cloak(maybe not sure yet)  after spending a week in the town he moves on to wherever the adventure starts.


----------



## Mallak

Magic,

Good but for a few items:

Ships that go to Cecil to pay the Tide Tax deliver their goods in harbors surrouded by high fortress walls.  Now, perhaps either A) they attempted to deliver the Tax during an unscheduled time and the ship was destroyed on the way there, or B) someone on the ship attempted to hold something back, and so the ship was destroyed on the way back. 

Now, the ship would have been rather large, and thus difficult to right (assuming it wasn't destroyed outright).  Therefore, he clung to a piece of driftwood, perhaps made a makeshift raft.  

Now, if you go with your original story, then he makes it back, is disgraced and banished to the Mudab, and therefore must either disguise himself and hire on or stow away on a ship headed to the human lands.  

Alternatively, perhaps his makeshift raft got swept out to see where he spent many days and nights before being picked up by a human vessel.  

While elves are generally mistrusted, humans and elves are still trading at this point, so it's nothing that you _have_ to cut your ears over.  However, if you'd prefer to blend in or make a break with your past, cutting your ears down is an interesting idea.  If your goal is disguise, you might also consider pretending to be a young boy or a woman in order to account for your more delicate elven features.

All in all, this looks good, and I think we're ready to start.  The others can catch up with us whenever.  I'll have a roll call in a bit, and if everyone's still around, we'll start no later than Monday. 

mps,

Since I haven't heard back from two our our pending players, consider yourself in.  If they show up later, great.  If not, it's no real skin off my back.  We'll talk more as the game progresses about what, exactly, "low magic ranger" means.  Since you don't get spells until level 4, it's not a pressing issue yet.  For now, assume that you advance as the non-magical ranger variant in the Complete Warrior book.  However, since I personally feel that class is underpowered, we'll be adding a few things to it.


----------



## Mallak

ROLL CALL!

Please answer "Here" when I call your name:

Colmarr Blackrock
Magyar Rhineholdt
Grondar
Braerthalas Alathatka
N’un T’Chauck
Denther Mosie


----------



## jkason

Magyar Rhineholdt, present and accounted for.

jason (the guy behind the curtain, whom you should pay no attention to, of course. )

by the by, Wilma's supposed to running around my area sometime Monday, so if Magyar's a little slow to respond right at the start, that's why.


----------



## magic_gathering2001

"Here"
I'll go with option B


----------



## Mallak

Wilma?  Oh, the hurricane, right.  Hope that goes well for you.


----------



## unleashed

Colmarr Blackrock, Colmarr Blackrock, oh there he is...you really must remember to look down.


----------



## MummyKitty

N’un T’Chauck is still on board... with the adventure of course, if not the ship.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Grondar is on the deck, anyone needs a potter ???


----------



## mps42

Denther mosie present and accounted for.

As far as "low-magic", I was thinking he might pick up a spell or two that would help in his job (EG: Endure elements) but not much else.


----------



## Drowned Hero

Hey! dont forget me! 

Im been out of town a week now and im missed the updates. I will update the background tomorrow qith the new information available. 
GM im still in right?

DH


----------



## Mallak

Well, as most of you have probably noticed, the forums have been down most of the weekend.  Glad to see we're finally up again.

Drowned Hero, you're in if you get me that updated back story.  Which I'm sure you will, so you're in.  That makes 7 confirmed.  I hope to have the story beginning this evening with a thread over in the "Playing the Game" forum.  When that's up, I'll let you all know.  Also, keep watching this space for more world/background info as I find the time to upload it.


----------



## Drowned Hero

*Background*

Troth's Background.

Update also on post #3



		Code:
	

Troth was a  young half-elf. His father was a human trader, magician, hunter, stable worker and so many other things. He was one of the first Humans to cross the sea to sea the lands of the Elf's. 
A man of work his father was, and Troth was early out in the world working for his bread and milk. He's father was also a thief when the opportunity presented itself, Troth was not proud of this fact, but it was the true. His mother was a elf of the borderlands of Lenai, with The Mudab. She was quite tall and good looking. His father lived with them until his 15th birthday, and celebrated with barbecued meat and cookies from the nearby trade post. Only days later his father seeking new life,  leaved to never come back; a letter to his mother and a sword to him, was his legacy. Alana, his mother did not cry him but did seek comfort in her potions and herbs. 
He left home at 20 years making money escorting minor caravans of fruit and meal. He had for a long time, before that, been in service of a warrior's wife, working as a personal servant for the Lady, it was here he learned the art of the sword. The house guard was his teacher, his name was Elarak.

His life had been for three years now walk the shores and woods of the coast, following a merchant named Ulkos a  very tall Elf from Lenai. His birth village was the nearest the Cecil Island. They did travel between the minor ports buying pearls, scales of reptiles and fish. Every year Ulkos did a  8 moths long trade route traveling along the southwest shore of Cellador. 
His contract was expiring this spring and Troth was not sure to still be the guards of the caravan. Or travel. The last year the sea called at him promising adventure and gold. At the port of [X] he had leaved the caravan one week before his contract finished, Ulkos had paid in silver a load of clam meat, from the captain of “Lady Sea” . When finished the bargain and handing over the silver pouch Ulkos  told the captain of Lady Sea about Troth, making it clear for the captain that he was a hardworking young half-elf, making a honest living. The captain eyed Troth up and down, and with a well disguised smile he hires Troth as security guard and rope puller..

Many times before he had been discriminated for his race, this time was no exception, the more experienced sailor made always fun of him and picked up fights when they where drunk at a ports Inn. 
After some weeks he had a mayor fight with the sail tailor, almost killing the man with his bare hands, the sail tailor lived but had a soar troath for weeks after.. The captain earing about the fight, called Troth to his chambers showing Troth his secret... the captain was a half-elf like him.... He also had been discriminated once, learning disguise, as a way to avoid it. The captain did know that if Troth was to make it to sunrise alive, he had to hide and pray for the sail tailor and his friends not to find him.
They talked all that night about how to disguise, its techniques, what powders to what uses, the perfect way to conceal long hears, etc. The captain feeling pitty for him sold him his disguise kit to Troth and wrote a recommendation letter to a captain friend of him, Captain Ben Turion,  making it possible for Troth to leave the Lady Sea and be hired at the Pander Ban, with a new identity and fresh start in life. 
The papers was buyed at a Gnome forger at the same port, knowed for its grade trade Antigrol was a perfect place to get forgerys and what ever you could desire. 
Gnotaz, friend of the captain of the “Lady Sea” and usual contact for his more shady trades.
From there the journey and his first trip with the Pander Ban leaved to Tortila.


----------



## Mallak

Drowned Hero,

Looks good.  Is English your second (third, fourth) language?  If you'd like to improve your English, I'd be happy to revise your background with better grammer and such.  Also, if you ever have any questions about anything that isn't clear, don't hesitate to ask.  That goes for everyone, actually.


----------



## Drowned Hero

Thanks for bringing that up. English would be my third language. First would be norwegian from the north of the planet and second Spanish like we speak in Chile in the other side of the planet. 

I would love to be corrected, it would help me a lot.


----------



## Mallak

We are up and running!

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2677920#post2677920

Get acquainted with each others' characters and your own.  If you have any questions about character things, especially knowledge your character might rightfully have, feel free to post those here or email me.


----------



## unleashed

Mallak, are we going to have a rogue's gallery for characters or are we just going to leave them mixed through the OOC thread?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

unleashed said:
			
		

> Mallak, are we going to have a rogue's gallery for characters or are we just going to leave them mixed through the OOC thread?




Mallak, I think It will to be useful if you open a thread in RG for the characters.


----------



## Drowned Hero

Oh yeah. RG would be nice.


----------



## Mallak

Ok, I'll check that out and have it done sometime before the end of the day.

UPDATE: We have a thread in the Rogue's Gallery! http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2680331#post2680331


----------



## Mallak

I have noticed that many of you have included strong motivations for your character to be adventuring in your backstories.  It is my intention to use pieces from these backstories in my narrative.  Therefore, if there is anything more I should know as GM about the events of your background, post it here, or send me an email if you want it to be a suprise for your fellow PCs.


----------



## jkason

I think the intro I wrote in the IC thread suggests that Magyar might not have told anyone he was leaving the family show (and he maybe got a little free with "borrowing" other people's stuff to equip himself--see the stuff about the dagger and shortspear). I figure he ran off and left a note saying what he was up to. If you're really keen on it, I can probably write up some text for that, but I'm fine with just assuming he laid out his "I'm off to find magic to save the family" idea (which, I suspect, they think is kind of crazy).

I think the background says it, but the family is also kind of slowly slipping from honest entertainers to swindlers and theives, as well as, I expect, drifting apart. The extent of that slipping and drifting in Mag's absence is totally up to you to play with as far as I'm concerned. 

jason


----------



## MummyKitty

Mallak, I sent notes about my background to you by email.

In the current situation, I'm having trouble visualising the situation.  Are we heading south?  Isn't land mass toward the west, and therefore the starboard (right) side of the ship?  If the other ship is following us south, it should probably be off the port stern.

Also, which way is the wind blowing?

I may be just turned around and not visualizing the situation correctly.  I've played a lot of "Close Action" (Call of Arms Age of Sail game) so once I get my bearings I'll be fine.


----------



## Mallak

MummyKitty,

Yes, we are headed south and land is to the west.  However, land is a fair bit off, almost to the horizon.  The other ship is heading south much closer to land.  The captain just turned the ship to head southwest toward the land when Denther spotted the ship.  The foreign ship is to the north of the Pander Ban, and to the west.  If the Pander Ban were to stop moving and the foreign ship maintained it's heading, it would pass between the Pander Ban and land.  

The wind is blowing from just east of north to just west of south.


----------



## jkason

*On Mag and magic*

No problem with the possible / probable lack of aptitude. I know you had said that the magic classes would be non-human at first, so I thought I'd set up a character who might take some levels if they ever became available (much?) further down the line. It doesn't really bother me if he never can, though. I figure he'll persue the knowledge of magic in either case, and if he can't do it himself, try to learn enough to make the family act once again competitive. (e.g. he may never be able to cast dancing lights, but if he knows how it's supposed to work / look, maybe he can set up a reasonable fake of it. That sort of thing). 

Either eventuality has interesting RP possibilities. 

jason


----------



## Mallak

I realize I've been using a fair bit of nautical terminology.  To help you visualize what's going on, check out this page: 

http://archives.obs-us.com/obs/adventur/schooner/design/schooner.htm

Although the Pander Ban is a three-masted schooner, as opposed to the two-masted schooner pictured there, it should help you to get a better feel for what's going on.


----------



## Mallak

A note to those of you who have sigs and such, or are just curious: the name of this campaign is officially "The Tides of Antigrol."


----------



## unleashed

jkason, in case you haven't seen it I edited the message below yours to add a reply for Magyar.


----------



## jkason

I know you said we shouldn't worry about the mechanics of the modified damage system, but the situation with Grondar has me curious about at least one thing: namely, healing in general. In the basic system, the rules only really concern themselves with the Heal skill as it applies to lethal damage and accelerated recovery--standard recovery is assumed without any check or attention from a third party.

In this case, though, it's sounding like we won't be making those sorts of assumptions. Grondor's head wound, in text anyway, sounds like something that needs some kind of care or it might not clot / might get infected, etc. So if I'm trying to help him with it (or he's trying to tend it himself), will we be needing to make skill checks (secretly, I assume)? Do we need to worry about him getting steadily worse, or can we assume rest and attention will slowly deal with the issue?

jason


----------



## Mallak

You have posed a very well-thought-out question, and you're right, Grondar's head wound sounds pretty bad.  As for how much attention it needs, I do not believe there are any trained healers aboard, so you won't get more information about the wound than what has already been given.  I leave it to you as players to decide what your characters think about the wound and what sort of appropriate action should be taken.  Mag has done the first step in having Grondar hold a handkerchief to his head.  If someone were to use a healer's kit (something likely available somewhere on board), then they would specify the things they wish to do (apply antiseptic, wrap the wound, etc.), then a secret check would be made to see how effective they are.  Other actions are possible, such as stitching the wound.  As Mag noted, a skilled tailor could be just as effective at that as a healer.  

In the end, though, these things merely assist Grondar in recovering; his body still has to do the work of healing itself (unless, of course, some sort of healing magic is applied).  This also means that it is possible for him to recover on his own without any intervention, but in some instances, this might be highly unlikely (for example, if the wound is likely to become infected).  In general, though, you shouldn't have to put too much effort into or expend too many resources on things like this.  They're meant to add more verisimilitude to the world and add interesting RP possibilities rather than be actual challenges.  Never doubt, though, that if you take any sort of wound, it's a good idea to seek medical attention.  Just think about what your character would do in the situation, and the right course of action should be obvious. (Head wound? Find a bandage, apply pressure to stop bleeding, etc.  Twisted knee?  Keep weight off of it for a while, maybe take something for the pain.)

Does that answer your question?


----------



## magic_gathering2001

Ca I do things while steering the ship? I want to but i don't kmow what i can and can't do.


----------



## Mallak

Well, I suppose that all depends on what you want to do.  If you wanted to, say, wander among the crew, well, that probably wouldn't work very well.  If, on the other hand, you wanted to daydream, go right ahead.  For something in the middle, like sharpening a knife, it's possible, but you probably won't be able to do either task as well as you could if you were only doing one.  General rule of thumb: steering on calm seas takes at least one hand and requires that you maintain close physical proximity to the wheel (within arm's length).  Other than that, you're free to do whatever you like.  Experiment and see what happens.


----------



## Mallak

Check out the history/geography post above for more on the geography of Cellador.


----------



## unleashed

Mallak said:
			
		

> If Magyar is looking for it, bucket, cloth, and rope are easily had, but perhaps he should escort the staggering Grondar to the officers' mess, first?




Come on now, no giving them hints.  

Also I added a little to the end of Magyar's orders, though not to do with helping Grondar.


----------



## jkason

Mallak said:
			
		

> Does that answer your question?




I think that covers it pretty well, and is about what I was thinking, but I didn't want to assume. 

On a more long-range note, since there isn't as much healing magic around, would it be possible to expand the classes that have Heal as a class skill? Clerics aren't available, and the druid is limited racially, so in terms of core classes, only the Ranger and Paladin have it if I'm thinking right. 

I'd think that the absence of healing magics might, for example, lead to more doctors, both local and travelling. At least, I'd find it hard to believe human society would rely on errant Paladins and reclusive Rangers for their medical needs.  I'm inclined to think it might make sense for a Bard (lots of places have their own local kinds of medicinal lore, so that feeds into the info gathering aspect of the class) skill or ye olde fallback Rogue (I'm really not saying that just 'cause I'm playing one. It just seems that D&D has Rogue as a class to be a kind of catchall for the character types not covered). 

Obviously, none of this will be especially relevant until such time as we might level up, of course, but it's been milling around in my head so I thought I'd mention it now and see how you felt about it.

jason


----------



## unleashed

The sad thing is, if Colmarr were 2nd level he'd have a healing spell...but only one.


----------



## unleashed

Mallak said:
			
		

> Colmarr seems to have done a fairly competent job with Grondar's head. His stitches are neat and precise. Afterwards, it occurs to him that a cleverly-applied mending spell could do for flesh what it does for other broken or torn items.
> 
> In Colmarr's cabin, there's no place for Grondar to lie down, so he sits with his back to the wall opposite the door. The rum is quite potent stuff, and both Troth and Grondar feel as if the edge has been taken off their pain. Grondar is even feeling a bit tipsy; he can usually hold his alchohol quite well, but under the circumstances, his lightheadednes is probably to be expected.
> 
> Down below, Colmarr knocks at the captain's door . . .




Well _mending_ really shouldn't work, as it doesn't effect creatures...not that Colmarr has it anyway.  

Grondar sitting against the wall...good, that's what Colmarr wanted, he doesn't want him going to sleep right now.

You know you have to post for me to respond...right Mallak?


----------



## Mallak

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well _mending_ really shouldn't work, as it doesn't effect creatures...not that Colmarr has it anyway.




That's why I said a _creative_ use of mending.  You do know you can create your own spells, right?  It wouldn't be a healing spell, but it could stitch up a wound.



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> You know you have to post for me to respond...right Mallak?




Yes, well, these things take time. Be patient.


----------



## unleashed

Mallak said:
			
		

> That's why I said a _creative_ use of mending.  You do know you can create your own spells, right?  It wouldn't be a healing spell, but it could stitch up a wound.




Well actually you said a cleverly-applied _mending_ spell, but I won't hold that against you.  

Of course Colmarr _could_ research a new spell, but he has neither the money or the free space in his spell's known to actually learn it. Sadly unlike Wizards, Sorcerers and Bards really aren't all that good at research for exactly that reason, because they can't just stick another spell in their book.


----------



## Mallak

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well actually you said a cleverly-applied _mending_ spell, but I won't hold that against you.




Well, do you think all new spells are made from scratch?  Gotta start somewhere.   After all, grain used to be just for eating.  Then some innovative soul realized you could make beer out of it.  That's clever grain usage if I ever saw it, although the end product ends up being something totally different.



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Of course Colmarr _could_ research a new spell, but he has neither the money or the free space in his spell's known to actually learn it. Sadly unlike Wizards, Sorcerers and Bards really aren't all that good at research for exactly that reason, because they can't just stick another spell in their book.




True.  Of course, if you have scribe scroll (which I believe you do), you could research the spell and scribe it immediately into scroll form without ever learning it.  Then, if you had the "Copy Scroll" feat (a custom feat in addition to the regular scribe scroll feat), you could then scribe multiple scrolls from the original one (paying all of the costs inherent with scribing a scroll).  Of course, if you ever used up all the scrolls, you'd have to research it all over again to create a new scroll.  Not nearly as convenient as it is for wizards et al.  But it is an option.

Off topic, I watched the movie _Unleashed_ tonight.  Good movie.


----------



## unleashed

Mallak said:
			
		

> Well, do you think all new spells are made from scratch?




Not at all, but that would be a clever *variation* on _mending_.   



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> True.  Of course, if you have scribe scroll (which I believe you do), you could research the spell and scribe it immediately into scroll form without ever learning it.  You could then scribe multiple scrolls from the original one (paying all of the costs inherent with scribing a scroll).  Of course, if you ever used up all the scrolls, you'd have to research it all over again to create a new scroll.  Not nearly as convenient as it is for wizards et al.  But it is an option.
> 
> Off topic, I watched the movie _Unleashed_ tonight.  Good movie.




You might want to take another look at my character sheet, Colmarr has Eschew Materials though he might take Scribe Scroll when he gets a real healing spell (and of course some money to make items with). Of course he'd probably be better off with Craft Wand except for the all-at-once costs involved.  

I didn't even know that movie was in the works when I picked the name.


----------



## Mallak

unleashed said:
			
		

> Not at all, but that would be a clever *variation* on _mending_.




Semantics, semantics.  Ice cream, sour cream, and whipping cream are clever variations on milk (and the cream therein).  



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> You might want to take another look at my character sheet, Colmarr has Eschew Materials




Well, I thought _somebody_ had Scribe Scroll, although if not you, I can't imagine who.  I must be thinking of a different character in a different game.  Well, then, fine, you can't research a clever *variation* of mending that will stitch wounds and then scribe it to a scroll, so there!


----------



## Mallak

Just a note of caution: our timeline is getting a bit screwy.  There's no real problem with that, just as long as everyone keeps it in mind.  For example, by the time Denthar gets down to the galley, Colmarr will likely only be a third to half-way through the cooking.  There's the possibility for some interaction there if you'd like to take it, or we can assume that none occurs or that it occurs offstage if you want to move the story along.

Just keep those sorts of things in mind in your posts; I think everyone has done a great job so far.  Keep it up!


----------



## unleashed

Yes, everyone feel free to talk to Colmarr, apparently he operates outside of linear time.


----------



## Mallak

As some of you may have noticed, it was my birthday yesterday.  We now continue with our regularly scheduled adventure.


----------



## unleashed

Happy birthday for yesterday Mallak! 

(I hardly go to the page with the birthday's anymore.  )


----------



## Mallak

Well, I didn't even know such a page existed, so you're one up on me.


----------



## unleashed

Mallak said:
			
		

> Well, I didn't even know such a page existed, so you're one up on me.




They're at the bottom of the main forum page. Most of the time though I go straight to the Gaming Action forum or even straight to Talking the Talk through one of my subscriptions if I want to look for new games (or I just forget to go to the bottom if I'm on the main forum).


----------



## unleashed

Just the image I was hoping for, thanks Mallak. 

Though if you could change the bold the to a he...

The gnome cuts a comical figure as *the* comes out of the


----------



## MummyKitty

There's a birthday page?!  Didn't know that either.  Happy Birthday Mallak!

DANo


----------



## unleashed

MummyKitty said:
			
		

> There's a birthday page?!  Didn't know that either.  Happy Birthday Mallak!
> 
> DANo




Well it's not specifically a birthday page, just the main forum page here. Scroll to the bottom, and the daily member birthdays are listed...I guess a lot of people don't scroll to the bottom.


----------



## Mallak

Thanks, DANo!

Good catch, unleashed.  I fixed the typo.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Happy birthday, Mazal Tov   
I didn't know either about the page.

Roy.


----------



## Mallak

Thanks, Roy.


----------



## magic_gathering2001

Happy Birthday


----------



## Mallak

Thank you, as well.


----------



## magic_gathering2001

I'll be gone untill Saturday for hollidays


----------



## Mallak

Actually...ditto.  I'm headed out Wednesday, though, and I might be able to check in.  Anyone else going to be absent for an extended period?  If not, we may just assume a few people are sleeping heavily?  Heh.


----------



## MummyKitty

I'll be around and probably able to post, but not expecting others to be able to due to holidays.
DANO


----------



## unleashed

Mallak you may want to change the first Magyar to N’un T’Chauck in the combat round.


----------



## Mallak

*l* I had begun to write it once already, then it got killed by accident, so I had to rewrite it.  I guess I was just thinking ahead.  Good catch.


----------



## Mallak

Ok, I'm back.  We'll get this show back on the road come Monday.


----------



## Mallak

The end of the last round and the beginning of the next is up.

I'd just like the mention that Magyar has received natural 20s on both of his attacks, though the second one failed to confirm for the crit.  Well done, Magyar!


----------



## jkason

Mallak said:
			
		

> The end of the last round and the beginning of the next is up.
> 
> I'd just like the mention that Magyar has received natural 20s on both of his attacks, though the second one failed to confirm for the crit.  Well done, Magyar!




I wondered how that little sling stone downed a guy all on its own, but I wasn't going to look a gift horse in the mouth. Here's to more rolls going my little stage magician's way. 

jason


----------



## unleashed

Mallak: Has Colmarr gone off to find the captain yet, or is he still on the deck?


----------



## Mallak

Colmarr: If you want to still be on deck, you can be.  It would have taken you a while to do all the things you did. It was during that time that the boat approached, so, if you're ammenable, we'll say you just finished telling everyone to watch out, but haven't left to see the captain yet.


----------



## unleashed

Mallak: No, that's okay, Colmarr will head off to see the captain. I just wanted to know whether he had the current information. Now I know he does.


----------



## Mallak

Fair enough.


----------



## unleashed

Colmarr isn't going to let them on the ship anyway, that's the captain's decision, but at least now I know he can inform the captain there are people _demanding_ to speak with him.


----------



## Mallak

Heh.  So much for Diplomacy +8!  Poor Wakil...the gnome is not impressed.


----------



## unleashed

Mallak: You might want to make that Braer’s arm in your last IC post.


----------



## Mallak

What, you don't want to spontaneously begin bleeding from the wrist?  Got something against the stigmata?


----------



## MummyKitty

I'm assuming N’un T’Chauck doesn't know anything about the Adonai, though even if he did, after the attack he probably wouldn't let strangers on board without the captain's approval...


----------



## Mallak

Now that you mention it, no one has ever heard of Adonai before.


----------



## Mallak

Just out of curiosity, how does N'un T'Chauck plan on stopping a raging Troth if he is bent on doing something crazy?


----------



## Jdvn1

Gosh, who would this "Adonai" character be? 

Oh, hello there.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Just for you to know
"Adonai" is one of the many names of god in hebrew.


----------



## Mallak

Strahd, for all the time I've used the name in my games, I believe you're the first to pick up on that.  I expected you would, seeing as how your location is listed as ISRAEL.


----------



## MummyKitty

Mallak said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, how does N'un T'Chauck plan on stopping a raging Troth if he is bent on doing something crazy?



 Um, yeah... very carefully? 

Is a raging barbarian out of control?  It doesn't look like they take an intelligence or wisdom hit beyond the restrictions to skills, etc.... but, interested in your interpretation.


----------



## Mallak

I allow the player to determine their own mental state under rage.  I believe a rage should be a very focused energy, but when there are no more enemies to focus on, who knows how the character might react?  It's a player's prerogative, but I would highly discourage against indescriminate attacking.  That's the effects of a curse, not a class feature.  Unless, of course, a player wanted to play a somewhat "broken" barbarian, which I would have no objections to; sort of a "Jekyll & Hyde" character.


----------



## magic_gathering2001

Mallak said:
			
		

> Strahd, for all the time I've used the name in my games, I believe you're the first to pick up on that.



I picked up on it to but didn't think it was worth mentioning


----------



## Drowned Hero

MummyKitty said:
			
		

> Um, yeah... very carefully?
> 
> Is a raging barbarian out of control?  It doesn't look like they take an intelligence or wisdom hit beyond the restrictions to skills, etc.... but, interested in your interpretation.







			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> I allow the player to determine their own mental state under rage.  I believe a rage should be a very focused energy, but when there are no more enemies to focus on, who knows how the character might react?  It's a player's prerogative, but I would highly discourage against indescriminate attacking.  That's the effects of a curse, not a class feature.  Unless, of course, a player wanted to play a somewhat "broken" barbarian, which I would have no objections to; sort of a "Jekyll & Hyde" character.





As i have been playing rage all my time as a roleplayer, is that if the chartacter is in rage and he sees something as a _treath to him or his frinds hhe will attack._

as an example. if the new comers had came on boar and they in a _fast_ movement take something out of their pocket or bag. He will attack 
If they speak calmy more or less he would not. 


is this a usual way to play it?


----------



## Mallak

That sounds to me like a perfectly reasonable way to play a raging character.


----------



## MummyKitty

I agree that Drowned Hero's interpretation sounds reasonable.  Not sure I would have my character rage that way, but he's from a different culture... I will put some thought into that when the time comes.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mallak said:
			
		

> Strahd, for all the time I've used the name in my games, I believe you're the first to pick up on that.  I expected you would, seeing as how your location is listed as ISRAEL.



 Actually, I did know that.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

If you want other names in hebrew for your other games, I can list it for you.


----------



## Jdvn1

Cool... how would one say:
1) Strong Mind
2) Quick Paw (or Quick Hand)
3) Spinning Blades
4) Nature's Friend
5) Well-read
6) Analytical Power
... I'll come up with more later.


----------



## Mallak

Some clarifications: There are three dead bodies on the deck of the Pander Ban, and no unconcious bodies.  Grondar is preparing to push those dead bodies over the side into the water.  Earlier, two bodies fell into the water, one obviously dead (killed by Troth) and the other hit by a slingstone and a crossbow bolt.  Also, one perfectly healthy live enemy escaped in a rowboat. 

Now, there is one unconcious ruffian in the rowboat with Wakil and Malachi. It was this man who started thrashing around.  He was unconcious, but then he started thrashing around and his eyes popped open, so who knows what's going on there.


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, someone who's good at Heal might recognize the signs immediately...


----------



## MummyKitty

Troth, one of them got away!!!


----------



## Mallak

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, someone who's good at Heal might recognize the signs immediately...




You're assuming there is something of which to recognize the signs that Heal would be useful for...


----------



## Drowned Hero

MummyKitty said:
			
		

> Troth, one of them got away!!!




HOLY SHI T !


----------



## Jdvn1

Mallak said:
			
		

> You're assuming there is something of which to recognize the signs that Heal would be useful for...



 He could probably determine, at least, that it's not a natural/physical thing that's causing this. That it's something outside the realm of medicine.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Hebrew translations*



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Cool... how would one say:
> 1) Strong Mind
> 2) Quick Paw (or Quick Hand)
> 3) Spinning Blades
> 4) Nature's Friend
> 5) Well-read
> 6) Analytical Power
> ... I'll come up with more later.




1) Moah Hazak
2) Yad Zriza (Quick hand)
3) Le'avim Mistovevim
4) Haver Shel a teva
4) Kore Tov
6) Koah Analyti.


----------



## Jdvn1

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> 1) Moah Hazak
> 2) Yad Zriza (Quick hand)
> 3) Le'avim Mistovevim
> 4) Haver Shel a teva
> 4) Kore Tov
> 6) Koah Analyti.



 ... Thanks! That's cool.


----------



## Mallak

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> He could probably determine, at least, that it's not a natural/physical thing that's causing this. That it's something outside the realm of medicine.




Not necessarrily.  It would depend on the problem and the person's skill in healing.  Also, remember that magic is uncommon in this world (or at least it was until recently), and a highly educated person (i.e. a doctor) is unlikely to assume a sickness is magical in nature, although more supersticious people might.


----------



## Jdvn1

Who said anything about magical? A doctor can tell when something happens that doesn't fall under normal medicine. It could be psychological, even--just not normal medicine.


----------



## Mallak

I guess I'm unclear what you mean by "normal medicine."  Seizures are not uncommon, but there is often no simple way to determine the cause of a given seizure.  Then, too, the seizure may be brought on by a physical malady which is itself caused by magic.  In this case, the symptoms would fall under normal medicine, but the root cause would not.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mallak said:
			
		

> I guess I'm unclear what you mean by "normal medicine."  Seizures are not uncommon, but there is often no simple way to determine the cause of a given seizure.  Then, too, the seizure may be brought on by a physical malady which is itself caused by magic.  In this case, the symptoms would fall under normal medicine, but the root cause would not.



 Epilepsy is uncommon at the man's age, so that narrows it down a bit, at least.

Cutting off his head to determine rabies is also probably out of the question.


----------



## Mallak

Heheh...At this point, yes.


----------



## Mallak

Who exactly is Denther talking to?  There's no one in the crow's nest but he...


----------



## Mallak

Chapter 1 has come to an end.  You've all earned 500 XP; Congratulations!


----------



## unleashed

Mallak are we updating characters now, or waiting until a later date?


----------



## mps42

oops. I thought whoever had dropped the bolts was still up there...


----------



## Jdvn1

*hums the FF end-battle theme*

*ching*

Malachi gains a level.

 

If there were WoT, I'd have just encountered my block (isn't that what it was called?) for the first time.


----------



## Mallak

As regards updating characters: feel free to update _most_ things.  This includes stats, BAB, saves, and commonly used skills.  New skills and feats must either be trained for, _or_ I allow my players to declare that they are training for a feat or skill a level before they can receive it.  This allows them to train during down time throughout the story so that they receive what they are training for as soon as they level up.  Also, _this time only_ you may respec your character in any way you wish if you find they are turning out differently than you had originally envisioned (as is often the case).  This means you can change feats, move skill points around, whatever you think will better reflect your character.  This is your last chance to do so, though.  After this, you're set.  Any questions?


----------



## Mallak

You are correct, sir.  Although, as a male, you could have taken "eliminate block" at first level, if you so chose.


----------



## Jdvn1

Does this mean that if we include our plans for our characters (at the end of mine, there's a "Progression" sblock that tells what feats and spells I plan on learning), that we can be assumed to be working on it in downtime and then pick up when we level?


----------



## Jdvn1

Mallak said:
			
		

> You are correct, sir.  Although, as a male, you could have taken "eliminate block" at first level, if you so chose.



 But I wouldn't have. Blocks are fun. I'd take it in a few levels, likely, but I'm glad I don't have to and, instead, I can just roleplay the learning process.


----------



## jkason

Mallak said:
			
		

> Also, _this time only_ you may respec your character in any way you wish if you find they are turning out differently than you had originally envisioned (as is often the case).  This means you can change feats, move skill points around, whatever you think will better reflect your character.  This is your last chance to do so, though.  After this, you're set.  Any questions?




A couple, actually. 

1) We took the NPC level to start, and our max skill ranks are working as those of 2nd level chars to start. For purposes of feats and attribute bonuses, then are our characters effectively 2nd level now, or 3rd? (i.e. are we eligible for new feats now, or at our next level?)

1a) If we are due a feat, can we take those now as part of our respec, or will they have to wait for training (haven't even looked at the feats yet, but figured I could ask now and look in the meanwhile  ).

2) How are level HP working? We took half a HD for the NPC level, but I just wanted to clarify if that's how you want us to work new PC levels, as well?

jason


----------



## MummyKitty

I'll keep my character as is, but just need to know how many HP I get for second level.  Thanks!


----------



## Mallak

Your max skill ranks should have been as a first level character, not a second level character.  I know this may confuse some people and others may want to debate the point, but just trust me on this.  Now that you have leveled up, for purposes of feats, attribute bonuses, and max skill ranks you are currently second level.

For HP, take half a hit die + con. (I personally prefer rolling dice, but I believe this is the best way to do things in a PbP game.)

To answer Jdvn1's earlier question about progression, make sure to toss in some flavor comments every now and then about how you're working on stuff, and I'll be happy.


----------



## Jdvn1

As I understand it...







			
				jkason said:
			
		

> 1) We took the NPC level to start, and our max skill ranks are working as those of 2nd level chars to start. For purposes of feats and attribute bonuses, then are our characters effectively 2nd level now, or 3rd? (i.e. are we eligible for new feats now, or at our next level?)



Your NPC level doesn't count for what level you are (in Mallack's NPC-add-on thing), therefore your max ranks should have been as per a 1st level character before now. With the new level, they are as a 2nd level character (max ranks 5/2.5). If you're a Warrior 1 / Fighter 2 now, you only use the Fighter 2 bit for max ranks. The Warrior 1 provides bonus skill points, basically.

You don't qualify for feats now. Mallak explained it to me as a half-level before, I think, which is a useful term. Now, you have 2.5 HD. In D&D you always round down. You don't qualify for a feat yet.


			
				jkason said:
			
		

> 2) How are level HP working? We took half a HD for the NPC level, but I just wanted to clarify if that's how you want us to work new PC levels, as well?



Add new HD normally.


----------



## Jdvn1

I was right!  You had to post right before I did, didn't you?  


			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> For HP, take half a hit die + con. (I personally prefer rolling dice, but I believe this is the best way to do things in a PbP game.)



So you're saying to take the average? Often times, it's better to specify "average" because on a d8 (for example), since the average is 4.5, then you take 4 at 2nd level, 5 at 3rd level and alternate thusly.


			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> To answer Jdvn1's earlier question about progression, make sure to toss in some flavor comments every now and then about how you're working on stuff, and I'll be happy.



Aww, that I means I have to remember beforehand.  That's okay, though.


----------



## Mallak

Jdvn1 understands correctly.  As for hitpoints, sure, take the average.  Take the lesser value every even numbered level and the greater value every odd numbered level.


----------



## jkason

Mallak said:
			
		

> Your max skill ranks should have been as a first level character, not a second level character.  I know this may confuse some people and others may want to debate the point, but just trust me on this.  Now that you have leveled up, for purposes of feats, attribute bonuses, and max skill ranks you are currently second level.




Ack. Guess it's a good thing I didn't have to make many skill checks.   Well, I guess I'll take the "restat" option, then, which ought to fix those as of 2nd level.

As far as feats in prep, at the moment Dodge, Precise Shot, and Far Shot are on the list as potentials. All of them fit with Mag's general desire to stay out of melee / keep from getting hit, though I figure which one he takes will largely depend on the encounters he may have between now and then. Sound reasonable?

jason


----------



## Mallak

Sounds excellent.  

Pushing yourself during encounters is a great way to add some flavor to a feat.  If you often attack from several range increments out, that works great for Far Shot, especially when coupled with practicing distance shooting in your spare time.  As an example of a flavorful way of working towards Precise Shot, you might often shoot into melee during combat and spend your off hours engaged in knives or darts, playing games where you have to hit a certain part of a target and miss other parts.  

I'm sure everyone can come up with many splendid ideas that fit with their character.


----------



## jkason

Question about our new divine caster and his place in the world. I'm just trying to figure out Mag's reaction, mostly. At the moment, I'm playing his as seeing Malachi as something of a minor miracle; Colmarr had said it might be possible for humans to learn magic, but it's generally unheard of. 

Malachi's response marks him as divine rather than arcanely powered, so I just wondered how common divine casters are. With no human clerics, I figure they're rare in general, but have they been around since before the Elven contact, or is divine magic, too, something just recently discovered?

thanks,

jason


----------



## MummyKitty

EDIT: Nevermind, I saw the post where you said half a HD, so I get 6 HP for second level, correct? (+2 for CON).

-------------------------------

I was assuming that there were divine casters out there (for example, the shaman in Noonchuck's tribe), just that they were few and far between.  Is that correct?

Thanks!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

So let me understand, Do I need to raise Grondar level or not?
he is Thug 1 Com 1, what do I need to raise ?? if anthing at all?


----------



## Drowned Hero

charaacter updated.


----------



## jkason

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> So let me understand, Do I need to raise Grondar level or not?
> he is Thug 1 Com 1, what do I need to raise ?? if anthing at all?




The way Mallak's doing things, the Commoner level essentially doesn't count toward your Effective Character Level. So, you were ECL 1 before, even though you had a level in each of the two classes. Now you're ECL 2, so you can take another level in Thug (I'm assuming Mallak would require notice ahead of time if you were going to multiclass as something other than Thug), with whatever new abilities / skill points/ HP that entails.

Hope that helps (and that I explained that right).

jason


----------



## Jdvn1

MummyKitty said:
			
		

> EDIT: Nevermind, I saw the post where you said half a HD, so I get 6 HP for second level, correct? (+2 for CON).
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> I was assuming that there were divine casters out there (for example, the shaman in Noonchuck's tribe), just that they were few and far between.  Is that correct?
> 
> Thanks!



 If you have a d8 hit die, then yes.

Divine casters are amazingly few and far between. Anything above 0th and 1st level spells are probably completely unheard of.


----------



## Jdvn1

jkason said:
			
		

> Question about our new divine caster and his place in the world. I'm just trying to figure out Mag's reaction, mostly. At the moment, I'm playing his as seeing Malachi as something of a minor miracle; Colmarr had said it might be possible for humans to learn magic, but it's generally unheard of.



Minor miracle sounds about right. The power of Adonai is great. 


			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Malachi's response marks him as divine rather than arcanely powered, so I just wondered how common divine casters are. With no human clerics, I figure they're rare in general, but have they been around since before the Elven contact, or is divine magic, too, something just recently discovered?



You might think Malachi insane, you might be amazed at the power of his "Light" spell. There's no evidence (to my knowledge) that the beam hurts anything, it just takes the fog away. Depending on what you think the fog to be, this is a good or bad thing. "Arcane" and "Divine" might not be a meaningful distinction to your character, though. "What? _Types_ of magic?!"


----------



## jkason

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "Arcane" and "Divine" might not be a meaningful distinction to your character, though. "What? _Types_ of magic?!"




Well, Mag has a couple ranks in know (arcana) and know (religion), so I figure a conceptually basic distinction like divine vs. arcane might be in the realm of his rudimentary study, but one of the reasons I was asking was to get a bead on whether my idea of rudimentary matched Mallak's. 

jason


----------



## Mallak

The vast majority of religious leaders who claim to use divine power (clerics, priests, etc) effect their "tricks" via slight of hand, misdirection, or secret mechanisms.  Many people believe that these are true acts of the gods.  These things are seperate from the normal D&D magic because they often involve lengthy rituals and incantations, or a lot of hocus pocus but not much substance.  True practitioners tend to use much more understated means.  However, there are just enough true practitioners to lend credence to all the charlatans; the general public probably can't tell them apart.  Where these true practioners draw their power from is another mystery...

People from more primitive and/or superstitious backgrounds might truly believe that they have powers: making a certain gesture drives away demons, saying a certain thing brings good luck.  Mostly, these people do nothing that is particularly "magical."  Occasionally, they might get (un)lucky, and something might have an effect.  Again, a very few know what they're doing and have control of it.  

Some folks experiment with alchemical substances and claim it is magic.

For the most part, people accept that magic is a nice fantasy: something that stage performers do to entertain on feastdays and nothing more.  It may look real, but if you put your mind to it you can discover the trick.

Ostentatious yet understated displays of obvious magic like the one Malachi just put on where an observer can say, "There, that could not be a clever trick or a strange coincidence; that person just undeniably wielded magic," are truly unknown.

In other news, N'un T'Chauck will get 6 HP from his d12 HD + 2 HP from his Con for a total of 8 HP.  Also, Jason is correct in his latest post, and Jdvn1 is essentially correct as well.


----------



## jkason

Cool. That works perfectly, and plays right into Mag's background. 

jason


----------



## Mallak

DrownedHero,

Everything looks good on Troth, except that you should be up to 1000XP.


----------



## Mallak

One more word on the distinction between Acrane and Divine magic: The term "magic" is generally applied to what classic D&D would refer to as arcane.  Divine magic isn't generally thought of in terms of "spells" and "magic" but rather as "miracles" or "power." Of course, this is a product of the gameworld culture and doesn't really affect gameplay mechanics.


----------



## jkason

Sorry. I updated Mag and forgot to point you to him. His skills should all be in order now.

jason


----------



## Mallak

While folks are updating their skill points I'd like to take this time to mention that i would appreciate it if you would list all skills your character can use, including skills that can be used untrained.  That way I can see quickly what, say, your spot total is even if you have 0 ranks.  If you like, you can place your untrained skills under a seperate heading below your trained skills.


----------



## unleashed

Character updated. Reworked a few skills. Looking at Obscure Lore as Colmarr's 3rd level feat, but I don't really see any way to RP that out...

Edit: Added untrained skills to character sheet.


----------



## Mallak

Where is Obscure Lore located?


----------



## Jdvn1

Also, I'm not sure how to roleplay Force of Personality, which is from Complete Adventurer.


----------



## unleashed

Mallak said:
			
		

> Where is Obscure Lore located?




Oops, listed it on the character sheet but not here...Complete Adventurer.


----------



## unleashed

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Also, I'm not sure how to roleplay Force of Personality, which is from Complete Adventurer.




Hey, no increasing your Will save against Colmarr's mind-affecting spells.


----------



## Jdvn1

unleashed said:
			
		

> Hey, no increasing your Will save against Colmarr's mind-affecting spells.



 /me disagrees.

Will is my good save anyway.


----------



## Mallak

For Force of Personality, I would say just RP your character with a strong personality and you're good.  Oh, and according to your character sheet, Fort is your good save, not Will.  

As for Obscure Lore...I guess you just get that one, since it's not something for which you can really train?  I don't know, use your bardic lore ability lots.


----------



## unleashed

Mallak said:
			
		

> As for Obscure Lore...I guess you just get that one, since it's not something for which you can really train?  I don't know, use your bardic lore ability lots.




Well it's really linked to Colmarr's backstory, his hunger for history, I suppose the insight from all that learning has just taken this long to manifest.


----------



## MummyKitty

Thanks for all the clarifications about your campaign world!

I'm thinking about having Noonchuck make a transition to a shaman type character at some point (that's why he's always praying to his deity "The Old One").  But for now, he's going to just stick to plain old Barbarian and get a few levels in that (I hope!).

Will adjust skill points on my character too, probably just boosting already existing ranks at this point....

Thanks!


----------



## Jdvn1

Mallak said:
			
		

> For Force of Personality, I would say just RP your character with a strong personality and you're good.  Oh, and according to your character sheet, Fort is your good save, not Will.



According to my character sheet, they're all my good save, since "good save" refers to the progression not the actual score.   

And regarding the FoP--I'll try to do that.


----------



## mps42

Updated character sheet, quick rundown;

Added a line for XP 
Updated BAB and Saves,
Spent 4 Skill points on 2 ranks of "sense motive" and 1 point on "Profession:sailor"

 I am Specifically NOT taking the re-do since I want Denther to grow organically and not according to some "master plan" in my head. So there, Nyah.


----------



## Drowned Hero

Mallak said:
			
		

> DrownedHero,
> 
> Everything looks good on Troth, except that you should be up to 1000XP.




thanks for checking. i was about to ask you to do so.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Level up*

Grondar is Thug 2 / com 1
I raised my BaB, HP, 5 skill points, +1 to Fort and took bonus feat (Improved overrun)


----------



## Mallak

Druke, if I haven't already told you to do so, please post Wakil (as much of him as you want to) in the Rogue's Gallery.  Also, make sure you at least have your appearance on there.

Because it's pertinent to the current IC activity, I'll let you know that Wakil doesn't appear totally incompetent on a ship.  In fact, it looks like he's sailed before.  If you read Malachi's backstory, you'll see that both he and Wakil served together on a ship.


----------



## Jdvn1

What the...?! The _drums_?!  I like Grondar already.

Mallak, I want to be a little careful before I post to the IC next. Healing/curing is something that tends to lean towards OOC since it deals with a number of hp. When I ask for the status of other characters, I'll try to do it in-character (backed up by a Heal check, in case you want to do it that way), but... well, I'll just give it a shot.


----------



## Mallak

BTW, regarding Troth's most recent comment in IC, last I checked Troth was on deck tending to the sails while Malachi was below decks tending to Braer.  Did Troth follow them down?

On the other hand, Wakil _is_ on the ship's deck.  Not that he's a doctor or anything.


----------



## magic_gathering2001

My internet access is not functioning and wil continueto not function indefinately so Braer will need to be NPC'd or something.


----------



## Mallak

I'm sorry to hear that, magic.  Well, take care!


----------



## MummyKitty

As Troth might say:

BRAAAAAAAAEEEERR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope you can come back some time in the future....


----------



## Mallak

Regarding time that has passed since the nighttime attack: Yes, about 4 1/2 days have passed since that time. If you wish for your characters to have spent time discussing backgrounds, that is perfectly reasonable.  Keep in mind, though, that everyone has been pushing hard, so you might not have as much discussion as you would normally associate with a 4 1/2 day period.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mallak said:
			
		

> Regarding time that has passed since the nighttime attack: Yes, about 4 1/2 days have passed since that time. If you wish for your characters to have spent time discussing backgrounds, that is perfectly reasonable.





			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> For Force of Personality, I would say just RP your character with a strong personality and you're good.



I wish to have spent time having a really strong personality. 

I'll have tended to the wounded, and doing other ship-doctorly duties. I'll help out on deck when being a doctor isn't necessary and I'll chat away when there's free time, but I imagine there's not much of it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Question: is Adonai referred to as a male or female?


----------



## Mallak

Answer: Adonai is referred to as male.


----------



## Jdvn1

Thank you, voice of the sky.


----------



## Mallak

You are so very welcome, little human.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

According to the Jewish religion "Adonai" is a male.
his female companion supposed to be the "Shchina"
But as you know, and If you read Dan brown's book
There is a conspiracy about god's female mate, no one knows about them and the "Heads" of the religions are trying to ignore them as much as they can


----------



## Mallak

It's important to point out here that Dan Brown's books are fiction.  However, I don't want this thread to go off on a discussion of Dan Brown's books, so let's just leave it at that, m'kay (that's directed at everyone, not just Strahd)?


----------



## Mallak

Wakil, you've gotta try not to be so dramatic!  I'm at work reading this and I started laughing out loud!   That dive was awesome, btw.  I have no idea what you are trying to accomplish, but it'll be great to see how it turns out!  

To N'un T'Chauck, no, you're not at the helm, the captain is.  You're . . . I don't know where you are or what you're doing.  You tell me.  Oh, and you're not dazzled in the sense of being stunned, just that you can't see what's there.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Mallak said:
			
		

> It's important to point out here that Dan Brown's books are fiction.  However, I don't want this thread to go off on a discussion of Dan Brown's books, so let's just leave it at that, m'kay (that's directed at everyone, not just Strahd)?




I know, I know ... Just wrought some information to anybody who is interesting ...
I was kidding about Dan Brown ...


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, if he can get onto the boat with the girl with curly hair child in pink, then even if her the boat is destroyed, he can help the... _child_ stay afloat.


----------



## Jdvn1

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I know, I know ... Just wrought some information to anybody who is interesting ...
> I was kidding about Dan Brown ...



 While some of us may have found the Dan Brown reference amusing (I did), he made a big stir in the US. Kind of a big religious topic he brought up.


----------



## Mallak

For those interested, the Chronicles of Wakil and Malachi from the point at which Wakil yelled the warning to the Pander Ban are recorded in this thread.


----------



## Mallak

To Magyar: Honestly, the ship _should_ have a skiff, but it doesn't.  The skiff was lost at sea on the ship's previous voyage, and Captain Ben was in such a hurry to leave Antigrol for this voyage to Tortila that he neglected to replace it.  However, there are a couple of rope ladders stored in the hold.


----------



## MummyKitty

Use the Spoiler block guys!  I haven't read the Da Vinci Code yet!  OK, no more discussion about it.


----------



## Jdvn1

MummyKitty said:
			
		

> Use the Spoiler block guys!  I haven't read the Da Vinci Code yet!  OK, no more discussion about it.



 It's not a book on famous Italian artists/inventors. 

I've never read the book, but I doubt anything remotely significant was mentioned.


----------



## Mallak

Druke, I know Paladins can do detect evil at will, but take a look at the SRD and the description of detect evil, and you'll see that it lasts for 10 mins / level!  No need to do it twice so soon just because you can, you showoff.


----------



## Mallak

In case anyone was wondering, Anatomist's post is an invasion.  Is there any way to get that deleted?


----------



## unleashed

Mallak said:
			
		

> In case anyone was wondering, Anatomist's post is an invasion.  Is there any way to get that deleted?




I assumed as much. Yes, I'll ask one of the moderators I'm playing a game with.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Mallak said:
			
		

> In case anyone was wondering, Anatomist's post is an invasion.  Is there any way to get that deleted?



Yup.


----------



## Mallak

Excellent.  Thank you very much, Brother Shatterstone.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Mallak said:
			
		

> Excellent.  Thank you very much, Brother Shatterstone.



 Your welcome.  The triangle next to the globe online indicator at the very bottom of each post on the left hand side (under the username) is the report a post button.  If you need to you can use it to alert me in the future.

Note: Your own posts lack the triangle indicator.  (Someone who wrote the code decided that someone would never report their own posts.)


----------



## Mallak

Thanks for the tip.  I noticed the globe and triangle icons for the first time upon reading your previous post.  Perhaps it was all the colorful IM icons that drew my eye to them.  Anyhow, thanks for the help.  I'll be sure to come to you directly if this type of thing happens again.


----------



## unleashed

Well you seem to be running your own conversation here Mallak, so I won't interfere, as she hasn't answered Colmarr either time he's asked the very same question.


----------



## Mallak

Sorry about that.  She may have answered you, but then the captain showed up.  Feel free to chime in at any time.  Now that she's begun talking, perhaps she'll answer more questions if they are put to her?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Mallak,

Sure, please contact me if you feel the need.   I’m always glad to be of assistance. 

BS


----------



## unleashed

Mallak said:
			
		

> Sorry about that.  She may have answered you, but then the captain showed up.  Feel free to chime in at any time.  Now that she's begun talking, perhaps she'll answer more questions if they are put to her?




Well the first post covered that as he introduced her to the captain when he asked that time...after which he also introduced himself...that's why I made the second post asking again as none of it was covered in your overview except for the pitcher. I still don't know if he's introduced himself either.


----------



## Mallak

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well the first post covered that as he introduced her to the captain when he asked that time...after which he also introduced himself...that's why I made the second post asking again as none of it was covered in your overview except for the pitcher. I still don't know if he's introduced himself either.





I'm confused.  From my (and Naomi's) persepective, everything you've posted as Colmarr saying has been said.  You introduced her to the captain, you asked some questions, and you introduced yourself.  She responded by giving her own name, and asked what to call people.  Now, that question was directed at Malachi and the captain, not you nor Magyar since you both had already given your names.  Looking back, I realize that was kind of vauge, so I've edited it.

Then, you whispered your question to her at the same time the captain asked his question.  She chose to respond to the captain, and now stands waiting for a verdict or more questions.

Does that clear things up?  If no one has posted by this evening (that is, later this evening), I'll continue on with the conversation with words from the captain.  I just wanted to give people time to jump in and say things if they chose.


----------



## unleashed

Mallak said:
			
		

> I'm confused.  From my (and Naomi's) persepective, everything you've posted as Colmarr saying has been said.  You introduced her to the captain, you asked some questions, and you introduced yourself.  She responded by giving her own name, and asked what to call people.  Now, that question was directed at Malachi and the captain, not you nor Magyar since you both had already given your names.  Looking back, I realize that was kind of vauge, so I've edited it.
> 
> Then, you whispered your question to her at the same time the captain asked his question.  She chose to respond to the captain, and now stands waiting for a verdict or more questions.
> 
> Does that clear things up?  If no one has posted by this evening (that is, later this evening), I'll continue on with the conversation with words from the captain.  I just wanted to give people time to jump in and say things if they chose.




Except for the fact that when he introduced her to the captain he prompted her to tell them what brought her out onto the water. So yes it was kind of vague, as she didn't react to the prompting and he only introduced himself _after_ that...doesn't matter I'll just go and remove the prompting and change the second post to make it all fit better with events as they've happened.  

I'm sure I'll ask some stuff at some point soon, when I get done with my edits. 

Edit: Edits done, tell me if they screw something up, I don't think they do, but...


----------



## Mallak

NO NO NO!  Don't change your post!  Oh, dear...You're right, she didn't react to the prompting, but that was purposeful!  She _didn't react_ to the prompting.  She ignored it, either intentionally or through circumstance (but it was intentional on my part).  I fear, though, that I may be too late to stop you from changing your post...

Edit: If you can, change your posts back?  I still don't understand why you changed them in the first place.


----------



## unleashed

Mallak said:
			
		

> NO NO NO!  Don't change your post!  Oh, dear...You're right, she didn't react to the prompting, but that was purposeful!  She _didn't react_ to the prompting.  She ignored it, either intentionally or through circumstance (but it was intentional on my part).  I fear, though, that I may be too late to stop you from changing your post...
> 
> Edit: If you can, change your posts back?  I still don't understand why you changed them in the first place.




Sure no problem I've changed them back, they may not be word perfect but I think they're pretty close (well except I've left some of his added thoughts in the second post as they make sense considering the events he's just seen). Sorry for editing without approval. 


Now lets see if I can clear up the reason for the changes for you (the first post, well I have no idea what I was thinking, just a little too enthusiastic to make events fit as I saw them I guess  ).

The problem was that the captain was there all the time Colmarr spoke, so the sequence of events didn't make sense. I expected the captain to effectively repeat Colmarr's question pretty much right after she asked the captain's name, and in the same post. By leaving the captain's response out of the first post it looked like you wanted input from others (which obviously wasn't the case).

Thus the reason why I changed my second post to just a thought as your second post was effectively a continuation of the first as it took nothing new into consideration (again like the first post Naomi didn't even register Colmarr speaking with something as simple as turning her head slightly in his direction or a brief nod).

Does that make sense?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Sorry for editing without approval.



Am I going to have to take you out back and smack you around a few times? 

(Sorry, I'm really leaving the thread...  Just a really slow night.)


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Am I going to have to take you out back and smack you around a few times?
> 
> (Sorry, I'm really leaving the thread...  Just a really slow night.)




Yes BS, I think you are.


----------



## Mallak

Don't feel pressured to leave on our account, Brother Shatterstone.  It's nice to know our dark overlords are checking up on us every now and then.

unleashed, I think I understand your pain and some of the confusion.  I intentionally did not have the captain speak in the first post because I did want to leave it open to external input without moving ahead too quickly.  The only input I received after that was from you, and it was in a whisper to Naomi.  Thus, the captain didn't hear you and said what he was going to say anyway.  Naomi then addressed herself to the greatest figure of authority as she perceived it (that being the captain).  Please don't think that your posts don't matter or are being ignored; they've registered with Naomi.  Draw what conclusions you like from her resultant behavior.  

Admittedly, I'm trying to make events fit into the timeline as I perceive them, and that might differ from how you see them.  I hope that clears things up, and, once again, I'm sorry for the confusion.  With clearer posting on my part in the future, we can avoid this sort of confusion.  If anyone has any suggestions on how I can make my posts more informative as to the flow and order of events and/or also how to make them less confusing in those same respects, or if there's just anything you'd like to see in my posts that I'm not currently doing, please speak up.


----------



## unleashed

You're posts are fine and very informative most of the time, but perhaps when Colmarr asked the first question you could have put something in like: _as she drinks from the pitcher Colmarr asks a question which goes unanswered, and apparently unheard by the girl before introducing himself_.

Thus showing it evoked no reaction and that his actions took place as you did report everything else. That way I would have known exactly what had happened and I would not have reposted the repeat question, only the thought as I mentioned above (I only reposted the repeat question because I didn't know whether you'd missed responding to it).


----------



## Jdvn1

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> (Sorry, I'm really leaving the thread...  Just a really slow night.)



 Slow night in Gotham?  Isn't that a _good_ thing?


----------



## jkason

Probably should have occured to me before, but better late than never: is Sense Motive a roll we need to initiate? I know if a character Bluffs, an NPC auto-rolls Sense Motive to believe the lie. Didn't know if that worked the other way around, or if we needed to say "does Magyar believe x" whenever we suspect lying?

jason


----------



## Mallak

You, and by extension your character, are free to believe whatever you like in any situation.  Of course, it goes without saying you should keep it in character, and keep OOC knowledge seperate from IC as best you can.  If ever you are in doubt about how your character might react, or if you're fishing for more information, or if you think your character might be suspicious of something, you can ask for a sense motive check.  I will then make the check and tell you what your character has learned (if anything).

In Player-vs-Player situations it's a little different, but the general rule of thumb is that if one player has their character do or say something which another other player _knows_ is a lie due to OOC knowledge, that calls for a bluff opposed by sense motive.  A classic example is a rogue scouting ahead of a party who finds a few gold coins or a gem or something on, say, a dead body.  She pockets it, goes back to the party and says, "Hey, I found a dead body."  They ask, "Is that it?" and she says, "Yep."  That would call for a bluff on her part opposed by sense motive on the part of anyone questioning her.  The sense motive check(s) may be modified for how well the other character(s) know(s) her (for example, if she has a history of being dishonest).


----------



## Mallak

So, are people out of contact for the holidays?  I've noticed the post rate seems to have dried up a bit.  Assuming this is the case, I'll lower my own postrate to accommadate so that the story does not move too quickly ahead of anybody.


----------



## unleashed

I'll be around.


----------



## MummyKitty

I'll be around during the holidays, and I am following the story... just not a lot for Noonchuck to do right now.  He'd probably be somewhat fascinated by the child, but otherwise probably not sure what the fuss is about.  He'd just as soon turn the kid over to the watch as fight to save her at this point.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

We don't have christmas over here, just Hanucah.
So I'll be around as well.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mallak said:
			
		

> So, are people out of contact for the holidays?  I've noticed the post rate seems to have dried up a bit.  Assuming this is the case, I'll lower my own postrate to accommadate so that the story does not move too quickly ahead of anybody.



 Y'know, a 1/day postrate is considered "normal"?


----------



## jkason

Mallak said:
			
		

> So, are people out of contact for the holidays?  I've noticed the post rate seems to have dried up a bit.  Assuming this is the case, I'll lower my own postrate to accommadate so that the story does not move too quickly ahead of anybody.




I'm taking an extended weekend out of town right around Christmas, so I'll probably be around online less from Friday to Monday, but otherwise I'm pretty much around as regular.

jason


----------



## Mallak

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Y'know, a 1/day postrate is considered "normal"?




Says the guy with a 30.34 posts/day average!   

Well, it sounds like most folks will be around most of the time, so I guess we'll keep the story moving forward.  Great!


----------



## Jdvn1

Mallak said:
			
		

> Says the guy with a 30.34 posts/day average!



Hey! That's down from 40 or 45 or so. I don't have time for a large number of PbP posts per day, though. That requires having more time when the other players have time.


----------



## Drowned Hero

sorry im beein away. 

having a lot of RL issues, but it seems to be calming down. I hope to post tomorrow.


----------



## Jdvn1

I thought you drowned!


----------



## Mallak

I'm not sure I made it explicitly known anywhere (I sort of fell down on getting the rest of the campaign world documents up--they'll be coming at some point in the future), but halflings are unknown in this world.  I say this in particular to Colmarr's thought about Naomi being a halfling.  That's also why no one should know the language "halfling."  Oh, and Naomi doesn't look at all like a gnome.


----------



## unleashed

Mallak said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I made it explicitly known anywhere (I sort of fell down on getting the rest of the campaign world documents up--they'll be coming at some point in the future), but halflings are unknown in this world.  I say this in particular to Colmarr's thought about Naomi being a halfling.  That's also why no one should know the language "halfling."  Oh, and Naomi doesn't look at all like a gnome.




Thought changed to reflect the lack of halfling knowledge, and that she doesn't look like a gnome.


----------



## Mallak

*your post here*

 -- This post to relieve the monotony of the day. --​


----------



## Mallak

I've been kinda waiting on Troth over in the IC thread.  I hope everything's all right IRL with you, DrownedHero.  If we need to put your character to sleep or ghost him, we can, but I'm kinda looking forward to the potential scene playing out in the cabin between Colmarr, Magyar, Troth, and Naomi.  Anyway, if I don't here from you soon, I'll advance the story one way or another.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mallak said:
			
		

> *your post here*
> 
> -- This post to relieve the monotony of the day. --​



 Did it work?


----------



## Mallak

Not exactly.  I think the post was too late to fulfill its purpose.


----------



## Mallak

DrownedHero, you may take 10 on your disguise attempt if you wish.  You could also choose to take 20, but you don't know how much time you have.  Or, I can make a roll for you.  Your call.


----------



## Drowned Hero

please roll for me


----------



## Mallak

Done.  Post up in a moment.


----------



## Mallak

Well, I'd hoped to have the next part of the scene between the captain, merchant, guards, and crew up for everyone to mull over before the end of the day, but it's not going to happen.  I'm heading home for Christmas, so I'll be out of contact for a day or two.  After that, we should get back moving.


----------



## Drowned Hero

cool we are all online 



			
				mallak said:
			
		

> Well, I'd hoped to have the next part of the scene between the captain, merchant, guards, and crew up for everyone to mull over before the end of the day, but it's not going to happen. I'm heading home for Christmas, so I'll be out of contact for a day or two. After that, we should get back moving.




didnt see your post before i posted mine. hehe
have some good days with your folks


----------



## MummyKitty

Just curious, in general what time zone are people in?  I know a few of you from your location but not everyone.  It seems like there are flurries of activity and I'm the last one to see the posts.  Not surprising since I'm on the west coast of the US...


----------



## mps42

Yep I'm a west-coaster, too.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I'm a east-worlder


----------



## Mallak

I'm normally Centrally located, for the holidays (and in my heart), I'm a West-Coaster.


----------



## Drowned Hero

GTM +1 Denmark


----------



## Jdvn1

By the way, when you look back at this, you'll have to re-rename the threads so they make sense again.


----------



## Mallak

Wow, we're back!  Ok...Well, as you probably all know, everybody got screwed by this.  Fortunately, our story was at a good breaking point, so we should be able to shift gears to the next chapter without too much hassel.  Most of the pages are on Google, but the IC thread is only cached through page 22.  If anyone has the later posts saved somewhere, or finds them cached somewhere, let me know, please!  In the mean time, I'll try to get them all loaded back in in one uber-post.  This will take me a little while, so be patient.  In the meant time...

In the mean time, Jdvn1 and I were having a discussion about XP in PbP games.  He pointed out the 225XP is a little light for the amount of hours we've put in.  What are everybody's feelings about this?  Would you like to see a real-time XP bonus, i.e. per week or per month?  That would definitely go a long way toward advancing the characters in an orderly fashion.  Speaking of which, big thanks go out to Jdvn1 for looking up the cached version of the RG on Google and sending it to me.  With a little community effort, we'll be back on our feet in no time!


----------



## unleashed

I'm not particular either way about the experience, whichever way you go is fine with me.  

If I find anything I'll let you know, but I'll email you my personal log. It's not complete as it only involves events Colmarr is around, but you may find something useful there.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mallak said:
			
		

> Most of the pages are on Google, but the IC thread is only cached through page 22.



Google won't have them forever, you know... it'll 'update' the cache and delete those pages. If you want anything from them, copy/paste them.


----------



## Mallak

unleashed, thanks, that may be useful.

Jdvn1, yes, I know, and I will.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Hi, I'm here.
and Grondar with me.


----------



## Mallak

Good to see you, Strahd.  Everyone else, please chime in as you get here.

I just posted this over on the "Lost Posts" thread.  Please read it, follow the steps, and see if you have anything hidden in the corners of your hard drives.  Thanks.


----------



## jkason

I'm here. I guess my company's move and my unexpected loss of internet time came at the right time... yoinks. 

I'm not sure that I have all my characters archived offline (that'll teach me..), so this might get messy...  :\ 

jason


----------



## Mallak

In case you haven't already seen it, there is still hope that Morrus has a more recent backup.  Until then, I'll grab the pages off of Google, but we'll be in a "wait-and-see" mode for when the game gets back up and running.  I'd hate to start up again, then have it all wiped out by the newer backup restore!


----------



## Mallak

Latest from Spoony Bard is that there *is not* a more recent backup which means we're going to have to make do with what we have.  I'll start getting the Internet cache transfered over this evening in the form of several "uber posts".  We should be ready to go by late this evening CST, or early Friday.

Still waiting to hear from Drowned Hero, mps42, and magic_gathering.  You guys out there?


----------



## Jdvn1

... What kind of uber posts are we talking about here? Can't you just sumarize everything since it's the end of a section?


----------



## Mallak

Well, I could.  But I'm an archivist at heart.  I hate to see things evaporate into the ether, and I worked hard to embed certain clues in my prose.  So, my basic plan is to copy the text of all the posts and place it in one big post.  Players can use it or not, but at least it will be there.


----------



## Drowned Hero

im here.


----------



## Mallak

Sorry about the delay, we'll be up and running shortly.

I think this is also a good time to ask folks what they think about the campaign and where they'd like to see it go in the future.  Feel free to chime in on any issues you've noticed, and by issues I mean both plot points you're interested in and metagame ideas like XP.


----------



## Drowned Hero

found my character troth searching in google  "troth site:www.enworld.org" without the (")

posting him ehre so it dont go lost again



		Code:
	

Troth Hulebor´n

Stats: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=164289


Name: Troth Hulebor´n
Class: Barbarian/expert
Race: Half-elf
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: neutral/neutral

Str: 16 +3 Level: 2 XP: 1000
Dex: 14 +2 BAB: +2 HP: 22(1d12+2)
Con: 14 +2 Grapple: +X Spell Fail: 15%
Int: 8 -1 Speed: 40'
Wis: 12 +1 Init: +2
Cha: 14 +2 ACP: -1

Base Armor Shld Dex Size Nat Misc Total
Armor: 10 +3 +0 +2 +X +X +1 16


Base Mod Misc Total
Fort: +3 +2 +5
Ref: +0 +2 +2
Will: +2 -1 +1

Weapon Attack Damage Critical
Rapier +X+1 1d6+3 18-20x2

Skill Points at 1st Level: (4 + Int modifier) x 4. (4-1= 3 3*4=12) + [6+ int modifier=6-1=5] =17
Skill Points at Each Additional Level: 4 + Int modifier.

Skill Points: 20
Skills Ranks Mod Misc Total
Climb (Str) +1 +3 +4
Handle Animal (Cha) +0 +2 +2
Intimidate (Cha) +0 +2 +2
Jump (Str) +0 +3 +3
Listen (Wis) +4 +1 +1 +5
Ride (Dex) +1 +2 +3
Survival (Wis) +0 +1 +1
Swim (Str) +3 +3 +6
Craft (Int) +0 -1 -1
-*- Race Skills [2]
Gather Information (cha) +0 +2 -2 +0
Diplomacy (cha) +0 +2 +2 +4
-*- Expert skills [10]
1.Disguise (Cha) +4 +2 +2 +8
2.Escape Artist (Dex) +0 +2 +2
3.Bluff (Cha) +2 +2 +2 +6
4.Move Silently (Dex) +0 +2 +2
5.Sleight Of Hand (Dex) +1 +2 +3
6.Search (Int) +0 -1 -1
7.Sense Motive (Wis) +1 +1 +2 +4
8.Tumble (Dex) +2 +2 +4
9.Use Magic Device (Cha) +0 +2 +2
10.Use Rope (Dex) +1 +2 +3



Equipment: Cost
Rapier 20gp
Studded leather 25gp
Backpack 2gp
Rope hemp 1gp
Disguise Kit 50gp
Traveler’s outfit 1gp

Money: 1gp 00sp 00cp


Languages: Common
Elven

Abilities: Class Features

All of the following are class features of the barbarian.
Weapon and Armor Proficiency: A barbarian is proficient with all simple and martial weapons, light armor, medium armor, and shields (except tower shields).
Fast Movement (Ex): A barbarian’s land speed is faster than the norm for his race by +10 feet. This benefit applies only when he is wearing no armor, light

armor, or medium armor and not carrying a heavy load. Apply this bonus before modifying the barbarian’s speed because of any load carried or armor worn.
Illiteracy: Barbarians are the only characters who do not automatically know how to read and write. A barbarian may spend 2 skill points to gain the

ability

to read and write all languages he is able to speak.
A barbarian who gains a level in any other class automatically gains literacy. Any other character who gains a barbarian level does not lose the literacy

he

or she already had.
Rage (Ex): A barbarian can fly into a rage a certain number of times per day. In a rage, a barbarian temporarily gains a +4 bonus to Strength, a +4 bonus

to

Constitution, and a +2 morale bonus on Will saves, but he takes a –2 penalty to Armor Class. The increase in Constitution increases the barbarian’s hit

points by 2 points per level, but these hit points go away at the end of the rage when his Constitution score drops back to normal. (These extra hit points

are not lost first the way temporary hit points are.) While raging, a barbarian cannot use any Charisma-, Dexterity-, or Intelligence-based skills (except

for Balance, Escape Artist, Intimidate, and Ride), the Concentration skill, or any abilities that require patience or concentration, nor can he cast spells

or activate magic items that require a command word, a spell trigger (such as a wand), or spell completion (such as a scroll) to function. He can use any

feat he has except Combat Expertise, item creation feats, and metamagic feats. A fit of rage lasts for a number of rounds equal to 3 + the character’s

(newly

improved) Constitution modifier. A barbarian may prematurely end his rage. At the end of the rage, the barbarian loses the rage modifiers and restrictions

and becomes fatigued (–2 penalty to Strength, –2 penalty to Dexterity, can’t charge or run) for the duration of the current encounter (unless he is a

17th-level barbarian, at which point this limitation no longer applies; see below).
A barbarian can fly into a rage only once per encounter. At 1st level he can use his rage ability once per day. At 4th level and every four levels

thereafter, he can use it one additional time per day (to a maximum of six times per day at 20th level). Entering a rage takes no time itself, but a

barbarian can do it only during his action, not in response to someone else’s action.
Uncanny Dodge (Ex): At 2nd level, a barbarian retains his Dexterity bonus to AC (if any) even if he is caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible

attacker.

However, he still loses his Dexterity bonus to AC if immobilized. If a barbarian already has uncanny dodge from a different class, he automatically gains

improved uncanny dodge (see below) instead.
Trap Sense (Ex): Starting at 3rd level, a barbarian gains a +1 bonus on Reflex saves made to avoid traps and a +1 dodge bonus to AC against attacks made by

traps. These bonuses rise by +1 every three barbarian levels thereafter (6th, 9th, 12th, 15th, and 18th level). Trap sense bonuses gained from multiple

classes stack.

Race abilities

HALF-ELVES
• Medium: As Medium creatures, half-elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
• Half-elf base land speed is 30 feet.
• Immunity to sleep spells and similar magical effects, and a +2 racial bonus on saving throws against enchantment spells or effects.
• Low-Light Vision: A half-elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She

retains

the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
• +1 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
• +2 racial bonus on Diplomacy and Gather Information checks.
• Elven Blood: For all effects related to race, a half-elf is considered an elf.
• Automatic Languages: Common and Elven. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic).

• Favored Class: Any. When determining whether a multiclass half-elf takes an experience point penalty, her highest-level class does not count.

NPC CLASS
EXPERT


Class Skills
The expert can choose any ten skills to be class skills.
Skill Points at 1st Level: (6 + Int modifier) x4.
Skill Points at Each Additional Level: 6 + Int modifier.





Class Features
The following is a class feature of the expert NPC class.
Weapon and Armor Proficiency: The expert is proficient in the use of all simple weapons and with light armor but not shields.


Feats:
Fast movement, illiteracy, rage 1/day

LVL 1 Feat: WEAPON FOCUS [Rapier]
Choose one type of weapon. You can also choose unarmed strike or grapple (or ray, if you are a spellcaster) as your weapon for purposes of this feat.
Prerequisites: Proficiency with selected weapon, base attack bonus +1.
Benefit: You gain a +1 bonus on all attack rolls you make using the selected weapon.
Special: You can gain this feat multiple times. Its effects do not stack. Each time you take the feat, it applies to a new type of weapon.
A fighter may select Weapon Focus as one of his fighter bonus feats. He must have Weapon Focus with a weapon to gain the Weapon Specialization feat for that weapon.

LVL 2 FEAT

Dodge [General]
Prerequisite

Dex 13.
Benefit

During your action, you designate an opponent and receive a +1 dodge bonus to Armor Class against attacks from that opponent. You can select a new opponent on any action.

A condition that makes you lose your Dexterity bonus to Armor Class (if any) also makes you lose dodge bonuses. Also, dodge bonuses stack with each other, unlike most other types of bonuses.
Special

A fighter may select Dodge as one of his fighter bonus feats.

Age: 60
Height: 5,7 feet
Weight: 185 pounds
Eyes: brown
Hair: black
Skin: brown


Appearance: Troth Is not a good looking man. He has many marks after combat with wild animals.
He uses a big turbant and a brown-black robe, conseling his Rapier with the large black cape he uses. He likes to wear his shield on his back. Being again

dark-brown.
With his turbant its quite dificult seeing his face since he allways tries to have the ends of the turbant to cover his face. His ears hidden in hte tubant

cant be seen at all.

Background: Troth was a young half-elf. His father was a human trader, magician, hunter, stable worker and so many other things. He was one of the first Humans to cross the sea to sea the lands of the Elf's.
A man of work his father was, and Troth was early out in the world working for his bread and milk. He's father was also a thief when the opportunity presented itself, Troth was not proud of this fact, but it was the true. His mother was a elf of the borderlands of Lenai, with The Mudab. She was quite tall and good looking. His father lived with them until his 15th birthday, and celebrated with barbecued meat and cookies from the nearby trade post. Only days later his father seeking new life, leaved to never come back; a letter to his mother and a sword to him, was his legacy. Alana, his mother did not cry him but did seek comfort in her potions and herbs.
He left home at 20 years making money escorting minor caravans of fruit and meal. He had for a long time, before that, been in service of a warrior's wife, working as a personal servant for the Lady, it was here he learned the art of the sword. The house guard was his teacher, his name was Elarak.

His life had been for three years now walk the shores and woods of the coast, following a merchant named Ulkos a very tall Elf from Lenai. His birth village was the nearest the Cecil Island. They did travel between the minor ports buying pearls, scales of reptiles and fish. Every year Ulkos did a 8 moths long trade route traveling along the southwest shore of Cellador.
His contract was expiring this spring and Troth was not sure to still be the guards of the caravan. Or travel. The last year the sea called at him promising adventure and gold. At the port of [X] he had leaved the caravan one week before his contract finished, Ulkos had paid in silver a load of clam meat, from the captain of “Lady Sea” . When finished the bargain and handing over the silver pouch Ulkos told the captain of Lady Sea about Troth, making it clear for the captain that he was a hardworking young half-elf, making a honest living. The captain eyed Troth up and down, and with a well disguised smile he hires Troth as security guard and rope puller..

Many times before he had been discriminated for his race, this time was no exception, the more experienced sailor made always fun of him and picked up fights when they where drunk at a ports Inn.
After some weeks he had a mayor fight with the sail tailor, almost killing the man with his bare hands, the sail tailor lived but had a soar troath for weeks after.. The captain earing about the fight, called Troth to his chambers showing Troth his secret... the captain was a half-elf like him.... He also had been discriminated once, learning disguise, as a way to avoid it. The captain did know that if Troth was to make it to sunrise alive, he had to hide and pray for the sail tailor and his friends not to find him.
They talked all that night about how to disguise, its techniques, what powders to what uses, the perfect way to conceal long hears, etc. The captain feeling pitty for him sold him his disguise kit to Troth and wrote a recommendation letter to a captain friend of him, Captain Ben Turion, making it possible for Troth to leave the Lady Sea and be hired at the Pander Ban, with a new identity and fresh start in life.
The papers was buyed at a Gnome forger at the same port, knowed for its grade trade Antigrol was a perfect place to get forgerys and what ever you could desire.
Gnotaz, friend of the captain of the “Lady Sea” and usual contact for his more shady trades.
From there the journey and his first trip with the Pander Ban leaved to Tortila.


----------



## unleashed

Troth's still in the The Antigrol Tide (RG) too. 

Edit: Updated my character in the RG while I was there.


----------



## magic_gathering2001

Im here too.
I'm very confused as to what hapened.  It appears my internet likes to die whenever something important happens


----------



## Jdvn1

Mallak said:
			
		

> I think this is also a good time to ask folks what they think about the campaign and where they'd like to see it go in the future.  Feel free to chime in on any issues you've noticed, and by issues I mean both plot points you're interested in and metagame ideas like XP.



I guess I'll go first because everyone else hasn't commented on this?

I hope for Malachi to have his role in Adonai's Great Plan solidified, which of course requires more information on Adonai and also on the people's perspectives on deities in general in your world. Once the information is presented, Malachi and Wakil will have to consider their actions past and future based on any available dogma-type information. Moreover, since Malachi isn't a priest himself (and is at best unsure on plans to be a priest), some sort of formalized religion will probably be made with him possible not a part of the clergy. Since he's had a brief connection to Adonai, he may have more such visions in the future and would be a prophet rather than clergy, to the Church of Adonai.

Regarding xp, 225xp in 7 months seems fairly painful to me. Especially since it'd take another 30-35 months to level once, at this pace (... or, actually, isn't it much more? Like 60 months?). While I like the roleplaying aspect and recognize that at low levels a lot of combat is possibly a bad idea, I think the character classes don't really come into their own until at least 3rd level of the class. That seems to be many years off. I like the roleplaying, but I also like levelling every once in a while.

Regarding plot points, there aren't a lot of them currently. I'm unsure on how the character of Naomi will play out, since it seems that we have a little kid tagging along with us now. An NPC in the party could be problematic, or at least bog things down a bit. She's colorful and interesting, but too many intertwining plots and problems can be a crutch in a PbP game. On that note, I'm glad Mery is gone _and_ safe. Naomi will be a bit more complicated, with the whole pedofile thing, which is also related to the low level problem, since we can't quite go head-to-head with a bunch of guards of a politically powerful person. We also don't have any political connections to bring him down with. Naomi isn't alone in this pedofile thing, remember. We may be keeping her safe for now, but there are other little girls just like her (though probably not _just_ like her).

The party needs to get back together, I think, and we need more resources if we are to help the situation. Otherwise, we need to get on the ship and ship out and leave the problem for another time. ... And Naomi, I guess, would just come along. I don't know of anything we can do with her. If the entire party were together, we could have dropped her off with Mery, but it'd probably be tough to get the party together and then to go back and catch Mery and Brrerick before they've gotten too far.


----------



## unleashed

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I guess I'll go first because everyone else hasn't commented on this?
> 
> Regarding xp, 225xp in 7 months seems fairly painful to me. Especially since it'd take another 30-35 months to level once, at this pace (... or, actually, isn't it much more? Like 60 months?).




Well Mallak and I have talked about plot points before, and I have nothing new to add at this point...then I had little to add before.  Currently though, Colmarr is following the Naomi plotline, so I'm quite content in that regard for the moment.

Oh, we've actually gained 725 XP...500 at the end of Chapter 1 (taking us to 2nd-level), and 225 for the day just passed.


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, that's true. When did Chapter 1 end, again?

I guess 225 for a day is just fine, but it's been a really long day!


----------



## unleashed

The end of Chapter 1...December 6th 2005, post #291. 

You're right, it has been a long day...somewhere around 3 months.


----------



## Mallak

Heh.  Yeah, hopefully we'll be able to rectify that in the future.

As for plot points, things are about to open up and then, hopefully, get very interesting.  I guess what I was driving at with my previous question is whether people wish to continue in this freeform "intrigue" and "discover-your-own-quest-goals" style that I've been approaching the game with, or whether they'd like something more straightforward.  Personally, I love how the game is going so far, but it is going very slowly, and I have a lot of material to potentially cover! (So much so, in fact, that I've considered opening up several new games.  I just don't have the time to do that, though.)


----------



## unleashed

I'm happy with how things are running, but then I've probably had a bit more face time than most.  Feel free to throw in something more direct though, if you want to move things along a bit. Day 2 in Tortila looks like it may lead somewhere though.


----------



## Jdvn1

unleashed said:
			
		

> The end of Chapter 1...December 6th 2005, post #291.
> 
> You're right, it has been a long day...somewhere around 3 months.



 Okay, then 225xp in 3 months? We need 1775xp to level? That's how many more months?  Yikes.


----------



## Jdvn1

And, Mallak, if you want to start new games, I'll join those too.


----------



## unleashed

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Okay, then 225xp in 3 months? We need 1775xp to level? That's how many more months?  Yikes.



Well maybe Mallak could throw in some ad hoc roleplaying and plot advancement experience too at some point.


----------



## Mallak

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well maybe Mallak could throw in some ad hoc roleplaying and plot advancement experience too at some point.





Believe me, I'm considering it.  I don't want to advance you too much faster than your treasure, though.  Although I have a few ideas about that, too...


----------



## unleashed

Mallak said:
			
		

> Believe me, I'm considering it.  I don't want to advance you too much faster than your treasure, though.  Although I have a few ideas about that, too...



Well it's always easy to come up with ways to add money.


----------



## Jdvn1

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well it's always easy to come up with ways to add money.



 What's that? A bag of 4000gp laying in the road? Must be a trap. No traps? You're sure? Cool!


----------



## jkason

The Naomi plot's starting to hit Mag's personal quest buttons (wanting to learn magic), so I'm content to go with that for now, and there are lots of dangling threads to be picked up, which is fun. On XP, so long as the challenges match our level fairly well, I'm fine with slow advancement. I'm having fun playing the inexperienced Mag, myself.

jason


----------



## mps42

*Still lurking*

I am still about as well. Looking for then (new) gaming thread...


----------



## Mallak

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Naomi will be a bit more complicated, with the whole pedofile thing, which is also related to the low level problem, since we can't quite go head-to-head with a bunch of guards of a politically powerful person.




This is a pure metagaming statement, and it is leading you horribly astray, so stop that!


----------



## Mallak

Ok, here is a zip of all the pages I was able to recover.  They are:

The rest of OOC 7
OOC 8
OOC 9
OOC 10
OOC 15 (the most recent)

IC 22 (not quite the most recent)

Storming the Ship 1


As you can see, we've lost a lot, so I'm going to repost IC22 in the IC thread, then do an uberrecap, at which point we'll be ready to go again.


----------



## Mallak

And we're off and running again, in no small part thanks to unleashed!


----------



## Jdvn1

Mallak said:
			
		

> This is a pure metagaming statement, and it is leading you horribly astray, so stop that!



 It's not a purely metagaming statement, since Malachi knows he's relatively inexperienced in fighting, and guards of a powerful person (and we got the impression he was politically powerful while in-character) would probably not be, especially in comparison.

And, even if he were more experienced, he'd naturally try to hold back all of his powers because he's a little afraid of them.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mallak said:
			
		

> As you can see, we've lost a lot, so I'm going to repost IC22 in the IC thread, then do an uberrecap, at which point we'll be ready to go again.



I'm probably not going to have time to read all of that. Any chance we can get a summary, or a breakdown of major points? All I know is that there was a bar fight, then something (I'm not sure what) also happened at the docks.


----------



## unleashed

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm probably not going to have time to read all of that. Any chance we can get a summary, or a breakdown of major points? All I know is that there was a bar fight, then something (I'm not sure what) also happened at the docks.



Done, in the IC thread.  

Also, Mallak, you might want to use the Thread Tools to Download This Thread from time to time, just in case something like this happens again.


----------



## Jdvn1

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Okay, then 225xp in 3 months? We need 1775xp to level? That's how many more months?  Yikes.



That's a level every 2 years.

And that _is_ a metagaming statement. It's intended to be, since I was anazlying the game from a OOC perspective. Malachi wouldn't think of this, particularly in this way.


----------



## Jdvn1

unleashed said:
			
		

> Done, in the IC thread.



Thanks! 

This is what Brerrick said right before he explained everything. He's referring to the bandits that attacked us: 
[sblock]"Yes, I know these men. They're hired thugs, brutes, strongarms. Generally work for the Bledsum clan. Seems strange they'd do something like this, though. The Bledsum's are supposed to be on the up and up these days. Not that anyone believes that...I wonder what they thought they were going to accomplish? It's not like folks would sit by if Mery disappeared. There's nowhere they could keep her that I wouldn't find her. Unless..." His face clouds over for a moment. "The Bledsum's are working with some foreigners these days, slavers from the far west, real shifty folks. If they thought they could get away with something like this..."[/sblock]

That was saved from Mallak's zip file. The rest of it, I assume, is on page 23. :\


----------



## unleashed

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's a level every 2 years.
> 
> And that _is_ a metagaming statement. It's intended to be, since I was anazlying the game from a OOC perspective. Malachi wouldn't think of this, particularly in this way.



Well 2-3 months is my best guess, as I know we didn't reach port for a while after the start of 2006 from my log. Of course how long exactly is up to debate, as athough the time until we got to port takes up about half my log, a fair portion since then has been Naomi and Colmarr talking...which has taken a lot of posts (often 3-5 posts each from Mallak and myself per day if I recall correctly).  

As for the experience, well that will vary by what we do anyway...don't forget we made our first 500 xp in ~6 weeks (October 26th-December 6th).


----------



## Mallak

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's not a purely metagaming statement, since Malachi knows he's relatively inexperienced in fighting, and guards of a powerful person (and we got the impression he was politically powerful while in-character) would probably not be, especially in comparison.




Actually, this doesn't entirely hold water, and even if it did it's not necessarily a good excuse.  First, no one knows whether Bledsum has powerful guards or not.  You haven't checked.  As I recall, during your one confrontation with the man he called in the city guards to back him up.  His own men doubled as oarsmen on the rowboat, and they were very nervous about getting into a confrontation with the crew.  So no, I wouldn't say it's a given that he has experienced guards, although you're right that Guardsman Lieutenant Craeterre seemed cautious of him, which speaks of a certain political power.

However, even if Bledsum does have powerful guards _and_ political connections, that doesn't mean that smart thinking and good planning can't thwart both.  My point is, Malachi hasn't even tried, and already he's given up, based on what I feel is your (possibly fallacious) metagame knowledge.  Of course, I could be wrong.  Malachi may just be an uninventive fellow and prone to pessimism; you tell me.  I would never want to tell anyone how to play their character, but I would also hate to see you sell the good doctor short.


----------



## Mallak

Hey, all, I just heard from MummyKitty.  He's become very busy IRL, so he won't be returning.  We had already assumed this, but now it is official.


----------



## jkason

Mallak:

I just realized that the crew was paid (and thus my sheet updated) past the date of the DB restore. I looked through the mega-thread, but could only find a pay amount for Colmarr. Since he got extras for extra services, I know Mag didn't get that much. I'm thinking he got 20gp (standard plus hazard?), but I don't recall for sure. Do you (or does anyone else)?

thanks,

jason


----------



## Mallak

Hey, all, I almost forgot to mention that I'm headed to Oregon through Sunday.  I may or may not have time and access to post, but I'll do my best!


----------



## Jdvn1

Mallak said:
			
		

> Actually, this doesn't entirely hold water, and even if it did it's not necessarily a good excuse.  First, no one knows whether Bledsum has powerful guards or not.  You haven't checked.



Of course not. My character assumes he does, since Bledsum is a political figure. I don't know if it's true OOC, but IC my character believes it.

I have no metagame knowledge that would lead me astray, just what makes sense to Malachi. He hasn't given up fixing the situation, but political messes are the worst kind and he'd like to put it off until he can get someone to help out that has both political sway and better ethics.

Say, going above Bledsum's head would be nice. Whatever leader of the city or leader of the pincipality there may be to help.


----------



## Jdvn1

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well 2-3 months is my best guess, as I know we didn't reach port for a while after the start of 2006 from my log. Of course how long exactly is up to debate, as athough the time until we got to port takes up about half my log, a fair portion since then has been Naomi and Colmarr talking...which has taken a lot of posts (often 3-5 posts each from Mallak and myself per day if I recall correctly).
> 
> As for the experience, well that will vary by what we do anyway...don't forget we made our first 500 xp in ~6 weeks (October 26th-December 6th).



Maybe I'm just unused to getting small doses of xp. 225xp is not a small amount for a 2nd level encounter, it's just that PbP games move very slowly which makes the level progression feel very slow.

And, even if you take account the 500xp in the first 6 weeks, that's 7 months in which we've gotten 725xp. 100xp/month? That's still not a lot. Maybe my other PbP games just feel faster paced.


----------



## unleashed

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm just unused to getting small doses of xp. 225xp is not a small amount for a 2nd level encounter, it's just that PbP games move very slowly which makes the level progression feel very slow.
> 
> And, even if you take account the 500xp in the first 6 weeks, that's 7 months in which we've gotten 725xp. 100xp/month? That's still not a lot. Maybe my other PbP games just feel faster paced.



Could be it, as it doesn't seem too ususual to me. I've been playing one game for 4 months and have gained 175 xp (one combat), as it's been mostly roleplaying, but the GM usually hands out a good amount of XP at the end of the chapter which levels most of the PCs (which surprisingly is exactly what happened at the end of chapter one in this game, especially since I wasn't talking about Mallak   ).

Then, of course, you've got delays when people disappear for a while, slow posting frequency, etc. which slows down a game too, and that's been happening a bit here I think.


----------



## Jdvn1

unleashed said:
			
		

> Then, of course, you've got delays when people disappear for a while, slow posting frequency, etc. which slows down a game too, and that's been happening a bit here I think.



That's very true. Hopefully now that we've kind of started anew, this wont' happen as much.


----------



## Mallak

Well, it won't happen as much as long as I don't keep leaving town!  But I'm back now.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hope you had fun.


----------



## Mallak

I did, in fact, have fun.  I showed off some of our games and got to meet some cool people.  I even got to jam with Jerry Shaw, one of the early Sierra programmers who worked on many of my favorite games, including the Quest for Glory series. It's a small world, you know?


----------



## unleashed

Mallak, you didn't cover Colmarr's visit to the captains cabin (post #464) {edit: or anything else in that post}. I don't assume we'll find him there, but I'd like some confirmation before we push on.


----------



## Mallak

Sorry about that, I meant to hit that, and I'll do so before we move on.


----------



## Jdvn1

I'll be gone from the 23rd to the 28th, as I'll be in NYC.


----------



## jkason

I don't expect our imminent trip to town will be a leisurely shopping trip, but just in case, wanted to ask this again while I'm thinking about it:



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Mallak:
> 
> I just realized that the crew was paid (and thus my sheet updated) past the date of the DB restore. I looked through the mega-thread, but could only find a pay amount for Colmarr. Since he got extras for extra services, I know Mag didn't get that much. I'm thinking he got 20gp (standard plus hazard?), but I don't recall for sure. Do you (or does anyone else)?




thanks,

jason


----------



## Mallak

Have fun in NYC Jdvn1!  I have some friends up there; I'll have to tell them to keep an eye out for you!

Jason, the trip will no doubt be as leisurely and shoppingly as you make it.  Without better reporting, I'm going to have to assume that you received 20 gold.  That goes for everyone else as well, unless you can jog my memory.  I know that both Malachi and Wakil received less than that, somewhere on the order of 15 gold.


----------



## Mallak

This is a bit off topic, but it's from the conference I just attended.  That's me on the left when the video starts.


----------



## Mallak

Huh.  I made an OOC reply to Strahd, but somewhere it got killed.  Well, I'll try to get it back up again at some point.


----------



## Mallak

Unleashed basically said what I was going to say.  Also, _I_ never told you not to deal with Orpheus.  Also also, Grondar saw Orpheus again during the afernoon when everyone was at the Sleeping Sailor.  Orpheus came out of a warehouse down the street and then went into an alley.


----------



## Mallak

Ok, now I am positive some of my posts aren't going through.  Grr...unleashed, I made a post to basically say that I should have made a Spellcraft check for you to ensure that you could tell what schools of magic the auras belonged to, but I forgot to do that, and when I did you failed.  So, I removed that info.  There's actually nothing about your post that needs to change, however, so, let's carry on with business as usual.  If there's anything else I said, I've forgotten it.

Oh, I saw X3 today.  I am happy to say that I can recommend it.  And, just as happened after X1 and X2 came out, I now have a hankering to play Aberrant.


----------



## unleashed

Mallak said:
			
		

> Ok, now I am positive some of my posts aren't going through.  Grr...unleashed, I made a post to basically say that I should have made a Spellcraft check for you to ensure that you could tell what schools of magic the auras belonged to, but I forgot to do that, and when I did you failed.  So, I removed that info.  There's actually nothing about your post that needs to change, however, so, let's carry on with business as usual.  If there's anything else I said, I've forgotten it.



Well I specifically made my post about the magic vague, mainly because it was well above Colmarr's skill level, so it all worked out in the end.  



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> Shall I assume that the crew is gathered on deck and ready to head into town to look for the Captain? What are you doing with Naomi?



Well my post hopefully indicates that Naomi is with Colmarr, as 'they head out to the deck' after doing their dishes.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mallak said:
			
		

> Have fun in NYC Jdvn1!  I have some friends up there; I'll have to tell them to keep an eye out for you!



Thanks! I had tons of fun. Were you friends the ones that broke the elevator when I tried to ride it?


----------



## Mallak

They said it was you who broke the elevator!


----------



## Jdvn1

Heh.

I was on an elevator that broke. It kind of stopped a foot short of where it was supposed to and the door had to be pushed open. The tour guide said it had never happened before. 

"This never happens. Except for now."


----------



## Mallak

I think when I was in New York we had similar problems.  We got this great deal on this hotel because they were "remodeling".  Yeeaahh...


----------



## Drowned Hero

Troth feels disciminated


----------



## Jdvn1

Hotels in New York are so expensive! $110/night for a _cheap_ hotel (about as cheap as you can go)? _And_ they _only_ take cash? Yikes.


----------



## Mallak

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Troth feels disciminated




Disseminated or discriminated? 

And hey, Troth seems a content kinda guy.


----------



## Mallak

For those of you who missed it, Denther added a bit of flavor to post #484.


----------



## unleashed

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Troth feels disciminated



Hey, Colmarr apparently doesn't dream either.


----------



## Jdvn1

If you remember your dreams, that tends to meant you didn't sleep well.

You're one of the lucky ones!


----------



## Mallak

Heh, yeah, and if you remember your dreams, it usually means the DM has something evil planned for you... Heh.  Heh.  Heh.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mallak said:
			
		

> Heh, yeah, and if you remember your dreams, it usually means the DM has something evil planned for you... Heh.  Heh.  Heh.





			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Hey, Colmarr apparently doesn't dream either.
> 
> 
> 
> Jdvn1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're one of the lucky ones!
Click to expand...


Just wanted to emphasize.


----------



## Mallak

That's an interesting nested quote structure you have, Jdvn1.  I'm not sure what you're trying to emphasize!


----------



## Jdvn1

1 said:
			
		

> What
> 
> 
> 
> 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are
> 
> 
> 
> 3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You
> 
> 
> 
> 4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking
> 
> 
> 
> 5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jkason

Mallak said:
			
		

> Heh, yeah, and if you remember your dreams, it usually means the DM has something evil planned for you... Heh.  Heh.  Heh.




Damn. And it was such a nice dream, too. 

jason


----------



## Mallak

jkason said:
			
		

> Damn. And it was such a nice dream, too.
> 
> jason





Well, I figured, statistically speaking, _*somebody*_ should have a good dream!  

Oh, and Jdvn1's character falls asleep in his porridge and drowns.


----------



## unleashed

Mallak said:
			
		

> Oh, and Jdvn1's character falls asleep in his porridge and drowns.



Sounds fair.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mallak said:
			
		

> Well, I figured, statistically speaking, _*somebody*_ should have a good dream!
> 
> Oh, and Jdvn1's character falls asleep in his porridge and drowns.



 Dang it! Not again! 

Mmm, creamy goodness...


----------



## Mallak

How old is Denther?  I seem to recall that he is fairly young, as he was in an apprenticeship when he left on a quest to find/avenge his family.


----------



## Mallak

I know no one is really thinking about this at the moment, but I thought I'd bring it up while I remember: before the crash OOC and the crew's crazy night IC, the party was planning on going to both the library and the antique shop today.


----------



## Mallak

jkason said:
			
		

> Hope I used the right terminology. Mag just handed off a gold coin. He won't always be such a good tipper, but he figures the girl needs a little distraction at the moment.




Yeah, between your gold and Troth's, I think she'll be at least a little distracted.


----------



## jkason

Mallak said:
			
		

> Yeah, between your gold and Troth's, I think she'll be at least a little distracted.




Ack. Troth must have posted while I was composing, then I didn't review the thread after. My intent was for Mag to be paying for everyone's stuff, not thowing extra money in. If you okay it, I'll edit out the coin from my post.

jason


----------



## Mallak

If the two actions had occurred in the opposite order (subtle coin first, then the toss), I would say it stands as posted.  However, since Troth tossed his coin first and Magyar would have undoubtedly seen it fly through the air and the subsequent look of shock on Eloise's face, I'll allow you to edit the coin from your post.


----------



## Drowned Hero

.


----------



## jkason

Mallak said:
			
		

> If the two actions had occurred in the opposite order (subtle coin first, then the toss), I would say it stands as posted.  However, since Troth tossed his coin first and Magyar would have undoubtedly seen it fly through the air and the subsequent look of shock on Eloise's face, I'll allow you to edit the coin from your post.




Thanks. I'm not worried about a single gold coin, but it _did_ seem extravagant in context to tip nearly three times the price of the meal. 

jason


----------



## Jdvn1

Hey, a typical worker's wage is a silver a day. A gold piece is a lot!


----------



## Mallak

Hmm...A typical worker's wage is 1sp a day.  Meals for a day (poor) is 1sp.  How is a bloke ever to get ahead?  Even if he were to cook his own food, a half pound of meat is 3 sp.  Ale is 4cp, which means no swilling ale after a hard day at the docks.  I think there is definitely something wrong with this economy...Those on the bottom aren't able to survive by honest hard work alone.  Think if they had a family!


----------



## Jdvn1

I dunno--maybe they don't buy their food in taverns? Maybe he grows his own food? Berries are only a copper!


----------



## Mallak

The 3sp for a half pound of meat is a general guidline, not necessarily restricted to taverns.  I also doubt the average dock worker grows a whole lot of their own food.  They may have to subsist on fruits and veggies.


----------



## unleashed

Mallak said:
			
		

> The 3sp for a half pound of meat is a general guidline, not necessarily restricted to taverns.  I also doubt the average dock worker grows a whole lot of their own food.  They may have to subsist on fruits and veggies.



Check out trade goods on page 112 of the PH, they're the most basic prices for flour, animals and so forth. Of course if you want to use the Food, Drink, and Lodging table my guess is they probably eat one poor meal a day (3cp) and fill up on bread (2cp), which leaves enough for a mug of ale (4cp), and they can save 1cp a day. Of course with the price we were charged for grog (1sp) they won't be drinking.


----------



## Mallak

Who says the commoners pay that price for grog?  You guys are rich (gullible) adventurers!


----------



## Jdvn1

When I arrived, I looked worse than a commoner--these people are just cruel!


----------



## Mallak

You did look worse than a commoner, and you almost go chased out of the tailor's shop because of it!


----------



## unleashed

Mallak said:
			
		

> Who says the commoners pay that price for grog?  You guys are rich (gullible) adventurers!



And here I was thinking we were sailors.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mallak said:
			
		

> You did look worse than a commoner, and you almost go chased out of the tailor's shop because of it!



 But their prices are still harsh!


----------



## Mallak

unleashed said:
			
		

> And here I was thinking we were sailors.




Please, did you see the way you guys sailed a ship?  No one could confuse you with sailors!    Besides, if you're sailors, where's your captain?


----------



## Jdvn1

I clearly introduced myself as a ship's doctor! How could I not be a sailor?


----------



## Mallak

A ship's doctor does not a sailor make.


----------



## Jdvn1

This ship's doctor would disagree.  Malachi is as sea-worthy as any sailor!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

And I'm a simple porter


----------



## Mallak

I sorta let this fall by the wayside, but is Naomi still disguised as a gnome?  It's a new day and nobody actually mentioned taking the time to disguise her, but I think we all kinda forgot, myself included.


----------



## unleashed

Mallak said:
			
		

> I sorta let this fall by the wayside, but is Naomi still disguised as a gnome?  It's a new day and nobody actually mentioned taking the time to disguise her, but I think we all kinda forgot, myself included.



Well I thought because you didn't mention it, the disguise was still pretty much intact...perhaps in need of a little touchup at worst, which didn't need to be mentioned. So yes, she's still supposed to be disguised as a gnome.


----------



## Mallak

Well, I figured she would have had to have taken it off to wash up for bed and stuff...little girls do that, you know, even if big smelly adventurers don't.  You really don't want to sleep in a disguise, and if you did, it would certainly be in need of serious touch up on the morrow.


----------



## unleashed

Mallak said:
			
		

> Well, I figured she would have had to have taken it off to wash up for bed and stuff...little girls do that, you know, even if big smelly adventurers don't.  You really don't want to sleep in a disguise, and if you did, it would certainly be in need of serious touch up on the morrow.



True enough, especially since we darkened her skin a little.   Well we'll just assume she's made up as a gnome each day we're in port then shall we...unless she wants say she'll go without.   

Of course that comment about smelly adventurers doesn't apply to Colmarr, he's small...plus he always tries to look his best.


----------



## Drowned Hero

I shouldnt have mentioned that fake nose...   
I keep track of her disguise next morning IC. thats ok?


----------



## Mallak

Yeah, that's fine.  I'll just explicitly assume each morning you're in port that you take the time to make her up.  And, of course, we'll assume she's "in gnome" right now.


----------



## Mallak

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Naomi approaches the bench Troth is sitting on dragging her feets and lifting dust from the street peeking over her shoulder at Colmarr as she don't like not be holding his hand.




Please be very careful of describing the actions of others, especially their thoughts, emotions, and motivations.  Only the person controlling a character has the right to do that.  In PbP games it is often expedient to predict the actions of others, and that is fine to a certain extent, but be careful you do not assign feelings, emotions, and/or motivations to a character not under your control.  

A GM can and should take liberties with PCs to move the game along.  Because there is very little about the PCs that is hidden from the GM, the GM can usually do this without encroaching on the player's will.  Even so, extreme care must be taken, as evidenced by my own missteps in this area in the past.  

Players cannot take the same extensive liberties with NPCs because there may be many things hidden from the player.  For example, what if Naomi were an evil succubus?  (She's not, but she's been accused of that in the past!)  

In the above post by Drowned Hero, he has done a good job of capturing the projected character of Naomi in the actions he ascribes to her, and I have no problem with that.  However, the last part of that quote, where he describes a motivation for her actions, could mislead himself and fellow players if it is not accurate.  When a player posts emotions, feelings, or motivations for a character, they are roleplaying that character.  If it isn't their character to roleplay, that's a problem.  The owner of the character (which could be the GM or another player) must either honor that player's addition to the narrative or ask them to change it.  The former is preferable to me, but not if the player dictates an action or emotion for a character I control which is outside that character's, well, character.  I don't think this has happened yet, but I want to head it off now, before it does.

In the future, do not describe any internalized feelings, emotions, or motivations for an NPC.  As a good rule of thumb, you can ascribe actions to an NPC which fall within that NPC's apparent character and which your PC could observe.  For example, Naomi's apparent character is that of a little girl, so it is perfectly within her character to drag her feet through the dust and peek over her shoulder at her primary caregiver, Colmarr.  This action and an accompanying look of uncertainty on her face are all things that Troth could observe, and I am fine allowing Drowned Hero to write about Troth observing Naomi doing those things.  These actions do imply a certain projected emotional state, but it is consistent with Naomi's earlier comments to Colmarr.  (If, on the otherhand, Naomi had been skipping and laughing earlier, this action would be out of line.)  

Any direct comments on internal emotions, feelings, or motivations should definitely be speculative in nature and made in character from the POV of the player character.  For example, rather than "[Naomi] don't like not be holding [Colmarr's] hand," a better post would be "Troth thinks,  <She must not like to not be holding the gnome's hand.>"  The former is a player forcing a motivation on an NPC.  The latter is a character making an observation about an NPC.  This distinction is very important.  The first post limits the creative freedom of the person controlling the NPC (which, in the case of a cohort, could be another player).  Conversely, the second post adds depth to the character making the observation.

To a lesser extent, the above applies to GM-to-PC interactions as well.

I realize there may be differing schools of thought on how to play and run a PbP game, and I'd be interested in hearing others' views.  For now, though, this is the way I'd like to run this game.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

As a fellow DM - you are absolutely right


----------



## Drowned Hero

Roger   

I know taht im repeting questions to Naomi. But im quite sure that when she told it first time, when we found here, Troth was not listening. As in post #404  and confirmed in this post


----------



## Mallak

Repeating questions is fine.  It gives Naomi a chance to delve more deeply into the answers.


----------



## Mallak

Hey, guys, thanks for putting your OOC comments in sblocks.  I didn't expect you to go back and edit your old posts; I appreciate that.


----------



## unleashed

I usually do it anyway...just forgot at the time as I was in a hurry.


----------



## Jdvn1

I still haven't heard how religion and deities are thought of in this world. I'd like to say something like, "Adonai is with you, and all those that need her help" but having to go through, "Adonai? Who's that? A god? What's a god? Powerful being? I know a powerful person. Can Adonai help me rebuild my building? No? Not so powerful is she?" is kind of frustrating.

Also, I think the information Brerrick gave us is going to be really handy pretty soon.


----------



## Mallak

Well, I can say that we did establish earlier that Adonai is referred to as male.  And yes, gods are worshipped, though Adonai is an unknown god.  

I swear though, I really do have that religion document...just not in digital form.  But it's coming.  In the mean time, if you choose to say something, I think I can probably go with it.  Unless they get more direction (and the only one to get direction from is Adonai), Malachi and Wakil will basically have to make up their religion from the ground up.


----------



## Jdvn1

(note the edit--I didn't expect you to be online right now  )


----------



## Mallak

I edited the post above very quickly, so you might not have noticed.

Ah, yes, the Brerrick info...Gee, how is your memory?  How is Malachi's?  Wakil's? 

I'll do a recap later this evening.  First, I need to take a shower.


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, it's been a day for Malachi, but it's been over a month for me. 

I remember Brerrick telling us that some powerful dude was working with some foreigners, the ones that wear the dark clothing, and he gave some names, and a couple specifics from which a big deal could be gleamed.


----------



## Mallak

Excuses, excuses...


----------



## Jdvn1

I thought this might be easier to discuss OOC.


			
				Third Person Voice Over Narrator (TPVON) said:
			
		

> After the group reconvenes, they decide where to head next. Will it be to the docks, to check out the captain's body (and perhaps the dead goon pulled from the bay this morning as well)? Should they head to the market to pick up new equipment, or just head straight to the pawn broker, Dietrich? Maybe they'll head somewhere else entirely, like back to the ship, off to rescue enslaved children, or up to the library or that antique dealer's shop on Vine. Wherever they head, though, it probably won't be out of the city, at least not by the gate. The city is under lockdown, and guards are slowly becoming more visible on the streets.



Picking up equipment right now doesn't seem too useful, as we don't have a lot of money to work with. We could try to sell the ship's cargo and make a lot of money that way, but we haven't really discussed at all what to do with the whole sailing aspect of our characters now that the captain is dead.

Did our captain have a boss? Would we know that? (I assume we'd know one way or another)

If we sell the cargo, that's likely to give us a _lot_ of money, particularly from a wealth-by-level point of view. I'd say that a large chunk of the money should go to the captain's family, if we know how to contact them.

I'd like to go visit the captain, see if we can find clues on his body (and, since we'd be at the morgue, check the other dude's body), sell the cargo (and possibly the ship if we decide to go that route), buy what we need, talk to Deidrich, and then save the children.

Then, hopefully with the town's gratitude, we could spend some time doing the more leisurely stuff we wanted to do like go to the library and then find information on the Jenny and the ring at the antique shop.


----------



## unleashed

Well we don't know the captain is dead, it is _assumed_ that the captain is dead...so anything leading from the certainty that the captain is dead is a little premature.

What we do need to do though, as you've said, is go inspect the bodies, talk to Deitrich, and some people do need to do some last minute shopping to finish outfitting themselves (which they couldn't perhaps afford at character creation, but can now).

_To cover some of your other thoughts though..._
I'm pretty sure the captain is/was his own boss.

The cargo was probably already sold (or mostly so), during the day while we were off in town...seeing as we brought some of it up on deck before heading out for merchants to look at and bargain for. Whether they've pick it up yet is another question, but then we haven't looked into it. So I don't see a surplus of money coming from that avenue, and we may yet need the ship to escape if things go badly (whatever the condition of the captain).

As for the last, that's so far distant in my eyes, it isn't even worth contemplating right now...though by even thinking about it you've doomed us all.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

We need to check what happened to the captain and a good starting point will be the morgue, and look for the other dead guy, then pay a visit to Deidrich.
We could always hear the story about the Jenny during lunch break or dinner is the tavern.

We need to check out that Orpheus guy and the story Lissa told Troth.


----------



## Mallak

And we're back up!  w00t.


----------



## Jdvn1

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'd like to go visit the captain, see if we can find clues on his body (and, since we'd be at the morgue, check the other dude's body), sell the cargo (and possibly the ship if we decide to go that route), EDIT: depending on the situation of the captain and cargo, buy what we need, talk to Deidrich, and then save the children.



Does that mean we're fine with this order? With, a lunch or dinner break somewhere?

And, I think we need to go to the antique shop to hear about the Jenny, not the tavern. The guy with the ring owned a shop; we already heard the song.


----------



## Mallak

Regarding the captain, the cargo, and the pawn broker:

The captain was an independent merchant and as such, he had no boss.  As for family, none of you are aware of a wife or kids, but there might be someone somewhere who cares about Captain Ben and who he also cared about.

It is common practice for the full sale of the cargo to take several days.  The most in-demand items would have been sold yesterday with certain official documents changing hands allowing the buyers to hire dock workers to offload the cargo from the ship.  The money would be deposited with a local banker.  As of this morning, no one had showed up to unload the ship, but that doesn't mean that cargo isn't being offloaded right now.  A word of caution: when the captain's death becomes more public, expect scammers and con men, in both official and unofficial capacities, to show up and attempt to relieve the ship of its cargo by one means or another.

The pawn broker's name is Dietrich.


----------



## unleashed

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Does that mean we're fine with this order? With, a lunch or dinner break somewhere?



Well I for one don't expect to get all that done in one day, so I imagine we'll squeeze in a few meal breaks, but the order is good until we run into something which changes it.


----------



## jkason

I think selling the cargo is going to be a messy affair, so it's best to get our ducks in a row otherwise--examining body, equipping (like unleashed pointed out, I didn't have the money to give Mag a proper bow during character creation), and / or hitting up Dietrich. As Mallak points out, if the captain's dead, as soon as that's common knowledge we'll have our hands full trying to handle the ship and cargo, which is likely to siginificantly impede our investigation / rescue efforts. So I'd vote for moving cargo down to the bottom of the list until such time as we're forced to deal with it, myself, but otherwise the proposed order sounds good to me. 

jason


----------



## Jdvn1

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I for one don't expect to get all that done in one day, so I imagine we'll squeeze in a few meal breaks, but the order is good until we run into something which changes it.



 Yes, well, visiting the body of the captain, buying stuff, and talking to Dietrich might work in one day, depending on if we want to sell the rest of the items on the ship.

Anyway, we should also stop by the bank to claim the money, or at least make sure it's in one of the PC's name... we'd probably want the first mate to claim that it's "company money" and certainly no one can claim more right to the money than us. We also have to go through the paperwork to find if the captain had any records of what was sold to whom, which would also tell us what items haven't been sold, so that we can sell the rest of the cargo. No cargo should leave the ship before we get that worked out.

All that would probably push the Dietrich affair back a day, at least, assuming we do it earlier rather than later.


----------



## Jdvn1

jkason said:
			
		

> So I'd vote for moving cargo down to the bottom of the list until such time as we're forced to deal with it, myself, but otherwise the proposed order sounds good to me.



A problem comes if/when merchants come to claim their items. Since they paid for everything, they'd demand to have their merchandise as soon as they can hire the men to take it off the boat.

That means sooner rather than later. We should at least go through the paperwork to see if we can figure out what was sold to whom, though we can decide to sell the rest of the cargo later. Though, do you have enough gold to equip yourself as you'd like? Selling the cargo would likely assure you to have enough spending cash.

If we delay dealing with the ship's cargo, we're likely to lose money. If we delay rescue/investigation attempts, I'm not sure what the downside is. Seeing the captain's body is still first priority, I think, since that could potentially give us information for everything else.

EDIT: Also, this is *Mallak's* call, but since buying items is a fairly mundane activity, and roleplaying it out would likely drag a little more than it has to, he might just allow purchases to be done "off camera," on the way to or back from the morgue. So, you would only post OOC in here to say, "I buy (stuff)."


----------



## Mallak

Considering how long it took the last time we went to market and the fact that the PCs are not likely to garner much new information if we roleplayed the scene, I was planning on allowing purchases to be done off camera.  If folks would like to roleplay it, that's fine, too.  All the basic equipment can be bought here (note that I didn't say all non-magical equipment), and a few special things besides.  If you have questions, ask.


----------



## Jdvn1

Just wanted to break this down, the order of stuff I'm proposing would be...

Today:
-visit the captain, see if we can find clues on his body and check the other dude's body
-buy stuff on way
-go back to the ship, and find paperwork. Figure out what's been sold and what hasn't, so that we don't get in trouble with merchants. Find out how much money has been paid already, and if there are bank papers. If so, stop by the bank to work that out.
-talk to Dietrich
(I'm pretty sure there's more than enough time for all of this)

Tomorrow:
-Save the children.

Could be done any time:
-sell the rest of the cargo (and possibly the ship if we decide to go that route)
-go to antique shop
-go to library

This does mean we have to decide whether or not to sell the ship, but that can probably wait, assuming having the town guards guard our ship isn't a problem (either way, tough decision).


----------



## Mallak

A couple problems with your proposed order:

 - The market isn't on the way to the morgue.  The morgue is near the docks, you're just west of that, and the market is further west still.  You could still go to the market first, though.

 - Some of your more honorable companions may have a problem with letting the children languish another night longer than they have to, especially since the only reason is monetary profit.  That is maybe something that will have to be worked out IC, but probably only if those more honorable folks bring it up first.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mallak said:
			
		

> You could still go to the market first, though.



Is that a significant difference?


			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> - Some of your more honorable companions may have a problem with letting the children languish another night longer than they have to, especially since the only reason is monetary profit.



It's not montary profit, it's to avoid theft. There's a difference.


----------



## Mallak

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is that a significant difference?




Enough that, after all the shopping, you could probably take an early lunch.  Or, you could go to the morgue, then take a late lunch afterwards.  That is, if anyone still has an appetite.



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's not montary profit, it's to avoid theft. There's a difference.



Avoiding theft of your goods == monetary profit.  If the choices are a) possible theft of some of your goods, maybe, which won't really hurt your pocketbook since you inherited the goods by default anyway, and b) another night of certain hell for a bunch of children...Well, I think I know what I'd choose, but that's the great thing about _not_ being a PC: I don't have to make those decisions.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mallak said:
			
		

> Enough that, after all the shopping, you could probably take an early lunch.  Or, you could go to the morgue, then take a late lunch afterwards.  That is, if anyone still has an appetite.



... How long does shopping take? I don't think there's a particular place we need to have lunch, so we could have lunch anywhere, on the road, since we can get meat on a stick or some such carry-able food since we have so many errands.


			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> Avoiding theft of your goods == monetary profit.  If the choices are a) possible theft of some of your goods, maybe, which won't really hurt your pocketbook since you inherited the goods by default anyway, and b) another night of certain hell for a bunch of children...



I guess that's a good point, though I'd like a full day to save the children anyway.


----------



## Mallak

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... How long does shopping take? I don't think there's a particular place we need to have lunch, so we could have lunch anywhere, on the road, since we can get meat on a stick or some such carry-able food since we have so many errands.



See above for the time frame involved.



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I guess that's a good point, though I'd like a full day to save the children anyway.



Proper planning is a perfectly logical reason for delay, and may ensure that a rescue effort succeeds rather than fails.  Now try to get an emotional character to see it that way...  (I'm speaking in general; any resemblance to any characters living or dead is purely coincidental.)


----------



## Jdvn1

Mallak said:
			
		

> See above for the time frame involved.



I was hoping for something more specific. I would expect shopping would take about 10-15 minutes, since those who want to shop know exactly what they want.


----------



## Mallak

Well, you have to walk to the market (about 30+ min), then you have to shop (people shop differently, so this time is variable, but I doubt anyone but the super-efficient would be done in 10-15 minutes), then you have to walk to the morgue (60+ min).  Since it is on the late side of mid-morning now, it will be late morning at the earliest by the time you get to the morgue, probably closer to lunch time.  Figure about an hour at the morgue, and it'll be well past lunch by the time you get out.


----------



## unleashed

Mallak said:
			
		

> Considering how long it took the last time we went to market and the fact that the PCs are not likely to garner much new information if we roleplayed the scene, I was planning on allowing purchases to be done off camera.  If folks would like to roleplay it, that's fine, too.  All the basic equipment can be bought here (note that I didn't say all non-magical equipment), and a few special things besides.  If you have questions, ask.



Fine by me. I'm happy to do without roleplaying to buy a pair of shoes and a dagger for Naomi.


----------



## unleashed

Mallak said:
			
		

> Well, you have to walk to the market (about 30+ min), then you have to shop (people shop differently, so this time is variable, but I doubt anyone but the super-efficient would be done in 10-15 minutes), then you have to walk to the morgue (60+ min).  Since it is on the late side of mid-morning now, it will be late morning at the earliest by the time you get to the morgue, probably closer to lunch time.  Figure about an hour at the morgue, and it'll be well past lunch by the time you get out.



Well we definitely want to check the morgue first, just in case someone else comes to check or collect the bodies.

Where is Deitrich's pawn shop, compared to the morgue and market?

Also how big is Tortila? It seems to be huge considering the travel times mentioned above, as 60 minutes would allow us to walk around 2 miles. Are we crossing the entire town to go from the market to the morgue? (I ask as Waterdeep, a metropolis with ~130,000 population, is roughly 4 miles by 2 miles)


----------



## jkason

Given our penchant for managing to have to re-group every time we go somewhere (usually ditching our original long-range plans) I'd say we're good just saying we'll go straight to the morgue for now, and hope that, for once, we don't find we've opened up seven other directions we have to choose from. 

jason


----------



## unleashed

My thoughts exactly, thanks Jason.


----------



## Mallak

Perhaps the travel times mentioned are a bit inflated.  I was taking into account a certain amount of foot traffic which should be diminished now.  As for the physical distances involved...let me get back to you on that one.



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Sense Motive +5 vs. Naomi. Honestly, I'm thinking the situation would normally be odd enough to elicit a Sense Motive on both Troth <i>and</i> Naomi, but if I remember correctly, social skills aren't actually usable vs. PCs (Troth can't roll to Bluff me any more than I can roll to catch a Bluff from him), so the net effect is simply Sense Motive vs. Naomi.




In general, diplomacy is the only skill you can't use on a PC.  The reason behind this is that roleplaying should take the place of diplomacy between PCs.  Since players often have knowledge that their characters don't, it can be nearly impossible to roleplay a bluff or sense motive properly.  A great example is a rogue who scouts ahead and steals all the good treasure.  

Party Leader: "Did you find any good treasure while you were scouting?"
Rogue: "Nope!"

Without Bluff/Sense Motive, the player of the party leader could always say, "I don't believe you.  I attack."  This isn't really fair to the player of the rogue.


----------



## jkason

Mallak said:
			
		

> In general, diplomacy is the only skill you can't use on a PC.  The reason behind this is that roleplaying should take the place of diplomacy between PCs.  Since players often have knowledge that their characters don't, it can be nearly impossible to roleplay a bluff or sense motive properly.  A great example is a rogue who scouts ahead and steals all the good treasure.
> 
> Party Leader: "Did you find any good treasure while you were scouting?"
> Rogue: "Nope!"
> 
> Without Bluff/Sense Motive, the player of the party leader could always say, "I don't believe you.  I attack."  This isn't really fair to the player of the rogue.




Gotcha. Edited my IC post to reflect Sense Motive for both folks. This would seem to fit your example pretty well, actually, as _I_ know Troth wandered off with noble intentions, but Mag wouldn't have access to that information.


----------



## Mallak

I'm worried about our friendly barbarian, Troth.  He hasn't been on since Tuesday.  Anybody heard from him lately?


----------



## Drowned Hero

I was gone in a hurry to northern norway to atend a funeral. im back now.


----------



## Mallak

I'm so sorry to hear that, Troth.  I'm glad you're ok, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

What are we waiting for?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

To Lissa's answer to "Where did you take Troth and why didn't you wait for the other?"

From there we are going to morgue


----------



## Mallak

We are waiting for...me to get around to posting.  I'm not exactly sure what's taking me so long, but every day this week I've been hoping to get a post up.  Hopefully today...


----------



## Jdvn1

And, we're off again.


----------



## Mallak

Off...and running, perhaps? Mwahah.   Off...our rocker?  Heh.


----------



## Jdvn1

More the latter, likely.


----------



## Druke

*Wakil*

Hey guys I have not had time to look at the OOC page because of finals and such.  Now that I have had time, I hate to throw a monkey wrench into the plans but it does not take our whole group armed to the hilt to gather information.  Two or three of us should be able to identify his body, if indeed it is his.  I do not like jumping to the idea that captain is no longer living.  That route could be a whole waste of time. 

I don’t like the coincidence of the area of possible disappearance of our captain to the vicinity of the missing girls.  So far all the shady dealings of this community have led back to one person.  I think we gather information today tonight rescue whoever we need to rescue.  Go the ship with those rescued set sail for a day to let things cool down then come back delivering the girls to their parents and getting a large group together to take out that one person that all shady dealing lead back to.  

Before we save the girls we need to know whether or not the Captain is alive.   If we do rescue them without saving him too the bad guy will retaliate against him for our actions. 
If he is dead it will not matter.  But then the girls have to be saved and returned plus the threat will have to be removed.  Our party is not strong enough to do this yet.  Which is another reason why we need to know if Captain is alive.   If he is we get other people to help us (child’s parents).  If he is dead then we go for the gear.  

Either way we cannot sell the ship.  Sometime in the future we will have to disembark to the island and see about Jenny.


----------



## jkason

Thing is, we seem to have a knack of running into trouble everywhere we go, and while it _doesn't_ take that many people to check out the captain, it's making more and more sense to stay together whenever possible for security reasons. I think what's happened to the captain, in the bar, and to the group who went out to follow the berry merchant all bear out that line of thought in a non-meta-game, IC way. 

In other words, we may only need our sneaks and talkers to get the info, but we need our heavies in the event that the information gathering goes awry. 

jason


----------



## Jdvn1

Druke said:
			
		

> Hey guys I have not had time to look at the OOC page because of finals and such.  Now that I have had time, I hate to throw a monkey wrench into the plans but it does not take our whole group armed to the hilt to gather information.  Two or three of us should be able to identify his body, if indeed it is his.  I do not like jumping to the idea that captain is no longer living.  That route could be a whole waste of time.



But, why split the group? The rest of the party would have to wait for the two or three of us to get back from the morgue anyway. We might as well go together.

Regardless, it was a 'friend' who told us that Captain Ben was dead. We're going as much to search his corpse as we are to identify the body.


			
				Druke said:
			
		

> I don’t like the coincidence of the area of possible disappearance of our captain to the vicinity of the missing girls.  So far all the shady dealings of this community have led back to one person.  I think we gather information today tonight rescue whoever we need to rescue.



Well, we're going to the rescue as soon as we're done with getting information anyway. So that's already the plan. Travelling around town is taking a long amount of time, though.


			
				Druke said:
			
		

> Go the ship with those rescued set sail for a day to let things cool down then come back delivering the girls to their parents and getting a large group together to take out that one person that all shady dealing lead back to.



... Well, who does the ship belong to? Assuming Captain Ben is dead, we have to work out what to do with the ship. We haven't discussed this yet, and were going to deal with it after the children anyway.


			
				Druke said:
			
		

> Before we save the girls we need to know whether or not the Captain is alive.   If we do rescue them without saving him too the bad guy will retaliate against him for our actions.
> If he is dead it will not matter.  But then the girls have to be saved and returned plus the threat will have to be removed.  Our party is not strong enough to do this yet.  Which is another reason why we need to know if Captain is alive.   If he is we get other people to help us (child’s parents).  If he is dead then we go for the gear.
> 
> Either way we cannot sell the ship.  Sometime in the future we will have to disembark to the island and see about Jenny.



a) We're going to gather information before saving the children anyway--this includes finding the captain's body.
2) You don't know the party isn't strong enough to save the girls.
iii) If we sell the ship, we can find another way to the Jenny.


----------



## Drowned Hero

IC Troth is following Grondar going to the morgue.

Thoughts around the situation.

As i understand it we have a 2 options. 
1. rescue children 
2. find the captain, we still don't know if he is the dead body of the morgue.

1.1 
If we rescue the children where do we take the children? I say we take them to the ship. But can we sail it without a Captain? a good argument to find out.
If we are to sell the Pander Ban. Do we know of a safe spot where we can take the enslaved children? I think we need more information to rescue them. Thats wy Troth was asking about too see it once, in daylight.

2.1 As for the Cap. it might turn out that the body is not him, and we are far closer on that lead then the children's one.

-DH-


----------



## Jdvn1

We could alternately take the children to the guards. "You may have noticed some children are missing? We found them for you."


----------



## Druke

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Well, who does the ship belong to? Assuming Captain Ben is dead, we have to work out what to do with the ship. We haven't discussed this yet, and were going to deal with it after the children anyway.
> 
> I'd like to go visit the captain, see if we can find clues on his body (and, since we'd be at the morgue, check the other dude's body), sell the cargo (and possibly the ship if we decide to go that route), buy what we need, talk to Deidrich, and then save the children.



It did appear that you had already started discussing it.



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But, why split the group? The rest of the party would have to wait for the two or three of us to get back from the morgue anyway. We might as well go together.
> 
> Regardless, it was a 'friend' who told us that Captain Ben was dead. We're going as much to search his corpse as we are to identify the body.



Well if the heavies want to have a once over at someplace they know they are going to be fighting thats their progative where if the mouths want to go talk and ask questions that is thiers.  
To this point no one has been attacked in broad daylight in the middle of the town that means we will stand around and look somewhat pretty. 
You by the tone of your posts are operating under the assumption the Captain is dead. 


			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> We could alternately take the children to the guards. "You may have noticed some children are missing? We found them for you."



and you know there not corrupt because...

[/QUOTE=Drowned Hero]
If we rescue the children where do we take the children? I say we take them to the ship. But can we sail it without a Captain? a good argument to find out.
If we are to sell the Pander Ban. Do we know of a safe spot where we can take the enslaved children? I think we need more information to rescue them. Thats wy Troth was asking about too see it once, in daylight.
2.1 As for the Cap. it might turn out that the body is not him, and we are far closer on that lead then the children's one.

[/QUOTE]
This was the option if we found the Captain.  If we did not find the Captain we could take them on ourselves with improved weapons(bought with the money from cargo).  Without the weapons we could not kill the main bad guy.  We are far outnumbered and Mallak's new combat system is supposed to make things more realistic.
Also, in theory when the Captain is sleeping the first mate always has command of the ship.  Now eventually he would have to prove himself if there was to be a maratime battle but for sailing purposes he should do very well since he has had all that practice.  In addition in wartime if the Captain is injuried the first mate takes over.  We SHOULD be fine as long as you don't here a minacle laugh from Mallak's general direction.  

If the children are as close by as Lissa seems to be indicating we are really not far away at all.


----------



## unleashed

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> We could alternately take the children to the guards. "You may have noticed some children are missing? We found them for you."



We could, though I'm waiting for a response like... "What are we going to do with these orphans!"


----------



## Jdvn1

Druke said:
			
		

> It did appear that you had already started discussing it.



Yeah, I wanted to discuss it, but someone was like, "Well, we have more important things than worrying about whether to sell the ship or not. Let's deal with the rest first." And I thought that it was a reasonable request.


			
				Druke said:
			
		

> Well if the heavies want to have a once over at someplace they know they are going to be fighting thats their progative where if the mouths want to go talk and ask questions that is thiers.
> To this point no one has been attacked in broad daylight in the middle of the town that means we will stand around and look somewhat pretty.



Better than splitting up and having one group stand around looking pretty nowhere close to the other group, right?


			
				Druke said:
			
		

> You by the tone of your posts are operating under the assumption the Captain is dead.



Yes. Multiple people have told us that he's dead, and we have no other evidence to go on. At the moment, it looks grim, and I have no reason to expect the Captain is alive.


			
				Druke said:
			
		

> and you know there not corrupt because...



The guards? Well, for one, some of the guards were helping us (remember the friend of the Captain?).

Secondly, we can't feasibly go around the world expecting everyone to be corrupt. From what I've seen, the guards in the city are relatively trusthworthy.

Plus, if we make a public spectacle of it, then any corruption would also be made public, and it's probably a safe assumption that any corruption in the guards would want to be kept on the down-low. With enough of a public spectacle, the guards would effectively be forced to do the right thing.


			
				Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> If we rescue the children where do we take the children? I say we take them to the ship. But can we sail it without a Captain? a good argument to find out.
> If we are to sell the Pander Ban. Do we know of a safe spot where we can take the enslaved children? I think we need more information to rescue them. Thats wy Troth was asking about too see it once, in daylight.
> 2.1 As for the Cap. it might turn out that the body is not him, and we are far closer on that lead then the children's one.





			
				Druke said:
			
		

> This was the option if we found the Captain.  If we did not find the Captain we could take them on ourselves with improved weapons(bought with the money from cargo).  Without the weapons we could not kill the main bad guy.  We are far outnumbered and Mallak's new combat system is supposed to make things more realistic.



If we don't find the Captain, I don't think we'd want to delay saving the children by spending the time to sell everything. That's a relatively complicated prospect that involves paperwork. At least, I wouldn't want to delay saving children.


			
				Druke said:
			
		

> Also, in theory when the Captain is sleeping the first mate always has command of the ship.



I'm concerned about _ownership_, myself. I agree that we can probably sail the ship without the captain.


----------



## Jdvn1

unleashed said:
			
		

> We could, though I'm waiting for a response like... "What are we going to do with these orphans!"



 Well, in character, Malachi isn't worried about it. Once we get the children, he'd think, "Well, let's take the kids back to the city... let's see... to the city guards." And if someone has a better idea, I'd hope he'd speak up.


----------



## Mallak

It seems to me that the group is trying to move in the direction of the morgue, so that's where we're headed next.  Please feel free to continue your discussion here so that we know where we're headed after the morgue.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mallak said:
			
		

> Perhaps the travel times mentioned are a bit inflated.  I was taking into account a certain amount of foot traffic which should be diminished now.  As for the physical distances involved...let me get back to you on that one.



This would be useful.


----------



## Druke

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Better than splitting up and having one group stand around looking pretty nowhere close to the other group, right?




There is a difference between scouting and standing around looking some what pretty
and contributing nothing. My character is more of a doer and less of an insurance policy. 



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes. Multiple people have told us that he's dead, and we have no other evidence to go on. At the moment, it looks grim, and I have no reason to expect the Captain is alive.
> The guards? Well, for one, some of the guards were helping us (remember the friend of the Captain?).



I don't like to assume death untill I see a body.   Many characters have made that mistake.  

I remeber the friend of the Captain and him I would have no problem turning over the children to but a random guard somwhere in the city may or may not be honorable and even if he is could still turn them over to the wrong people because he is "just following orders"



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Secondly, we can't feasibly go around the world expecting everyone to be corrupt. From what I've seen, the guards in the city are relatively trusthworthy.




Seafarers are usually people who are self relient who don't trust landlubers with some feelings of parnoia because the neversure if the next mast they see will be one of a pirate ship.  Some would clasify this as anti-social.  I will roleplay from this point of view.  



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Plus, if we make a public spectacle of it, then any corruption would also be made public, and it's probably a safe assumption that any corruption in the guards would want to be kept on the down-low. With enough of a public spectacle, the guards would effectively be forced to do the right thing.




Normally this would be true but the people already know whats going on in their city and no one has rallied to stop them.  Maybe giving them back their  kids instead of telling them something they already know might workout better for us. 




			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If we don't find the Captain, I don't think we'd want to delay saving the children by spending the time to sell everything. That's a relatively complicated prospect that involves paperwork. At least, I wouldn't want to delay saving children.
> I'm concerned about _ownership_, myself. I agree that we can probably sail the ship without the captain.




I am happy that we both agree on the crew's ability to sail the ship if the Captain should come up dead.  

I also like you would like to save the children as soon as possible.  I see three ingrediants in order to accomplish this successfully.  One, Information such as lay out of the building and the land surronding it, enemy troop and weapons count.  Also known as scounting.  A well layed out plan of attack which you need information to make.  Three, the right allocation of resourses both personel and weaponry in order to successfully cary out the plan.   So it all starts with ....Scouting.


----------



## Jdvn1

Druke said:
			
		

> There is a difference between scouting and standing around looking some what pretty
> and contributing nothing. My character is more of a doer and less of an insurance policy.



I'm not sure which action would be the insurance policy. You're more than welcome to go to the body and search too. I'd hope that each character would be a doer in this regard.


			
				Druke said:
			
		

> I don't like to assume death untill I see a body.   Many characters have made that mistake.



In character, I'm getting a lot of signals telling me he's dead and none saying he's alive. I'm going to ID the body as much as I am to search it.

Still, I rather assume he's dead and then be pleasantly surprised, than expect he's alive and then be let down.


			
				Druke said:
			
		

> I remeber the friend of the Captain and him I would have no problem turning over the children to but a random guard somwhere in the city may or may not be honorable and even if he is could still turn them over to the wrong people because he is "just following orders"



Who said anything about a random guard somewhere? The point of the public spectacle is to get make everyone know that the children are being handed over to the guards--the captain of the guards, as the face and representative of the guards, would have to take personal responsibility over any further injustice done to the kids.


			
				Druke said:
			
		

> Seafarers are usually people who are self relient who don't trust landlubers with some feelings of parnoia because the neversure if the next mast they see will be one of a pirate ship.  Some would clasify this as anti-social.  I will roleplay from this point of view.



You were quick to trust the berry girl, weren't you? You can't play to stereotypes all the time. Regardless, you're also a servant of Adonai. You were asked to bring Adonai's people back to him. Being anything less than polite to strangers is more likely to turn people away from Adonai than bring people to him. Remember you're half of all the representatives of Adonai.  You're more likely to catch flies with honey than with vinegar, or however the saying goes.

Remember your responsibility to Adonai.


			
				Druke said:
			
		

> Normally this would be true but the people already know whats going on in their city and no one has rallied to stop them.  Maybe giving them back their  kids instead of telling them something they already know might workout better for us.



Well, the bad that's going on isn't going on in broad daylight. But, maybe I should approach this from a different way:

a) If the people are generally evil and just allow/dont' care about what's going on, then why are we returning their children in the first place? We should be taking their children away from these horrible parents.
b) the first option seems pretty unlikely to me, so if the town isn't doing anything about the children, it's probably because they're afraid. If the guards aren't doing anything, they're either afraid, following orders, or are evil themselves. Either way, a revolt will change things.

b1)If the guards are evil, let's encourage the people to have an uprising against them.
b2)If the guards aren't evil (meaning they're afraid or following orders), then taking down the guys in charge of the slaving (which would be the people striking fear in the guards, or the people issuing orders to the guards) will solve that problem.


			
				Druke said:
			
		

> I am happy that we both agree on the crew's ability to sail the ship if the Captain should come up dead.



Else, do you think Lissa/Naomi would be a useful hand? 


			
				Druke said:
			
		

> I also like you would like to save the children as soon as possible.  I see three ingrediants in order to accomplish this successfully.
> 
> One, Information such as lay out of the building and the land surronding it, enemy troop and weapons count.  Also known as scounting.
> A well layed out plan of attack which you need information to make.
> Three, the right allocation of resourses both personel and weaponry in order to successfully cary out the plan.   So it all starts with ....Scouting.



edited for clarity

Let's assume we have the right allocation of resources. If we don't, we can probably pick up minor items pretty easily anyway.
Two depends on One, of course.
So, scouting. The way I see it, a blue print will be a difficult find. Not impossible, though. I can think of two ways to do this...

a) Go to the library. Libraries are also often where municipal records are kept. Like blueprints. It's possible that the librarian, able to keep quiet, would help us out with this.
b) Watch the location for a while. This would give us the size of the building(s) and how many perimeter guards.
c) Talk to Dietrich. Maybe I'm getting people mixed up, but if he's involved with the slavers, then he'll be fairly likely to know roughly how many guards we'd have to go through, a rough layout of the building, and the location of the children. He'd have to be convinced... which could take money, muscle, or both.

And talking to Dietrich is already in our plans. Are you proposing a change to the plans?


----------



## Mallak

I'll be gone up to Dallas for Independence Day (United States Holiday on July 4th).  I should be back next Wednesday.



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> This would be useful.



For now, cut the travel times in half.  15 minutes from your current position to get to the market or Dietrich's pawn shop, five minutes to go between the market and Dietrich's pawn shop, then about 20-25 minutes to get back to the morgue.  Or about 10 minutes from your current position to the morgue, which is where I assume you're headed next.


----------



## Drowned Hero

Im on vacations until the end of july month. Please feel free to autopilot my character.
Have fun!

-DH-


----------



## Mallak

Wow, that'll be a while...!  Well, Troth is now on autopilot until you get back.  Don't worry, we'll take good care of him.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Mallak said:
			
		

> Wow, that'll be a while...!  Well, Troth is now on autopilot until you get back.  Don't worry, we'll take good care of him.




I think Drowned hero wants Troth to volunteer to all the risky and deadly stuff.


----------



## Drowned Hero

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I think Drowned hero wants Troth to volunteer to all the risky and deadly stuff.




Hey! you don't even wait a couple of hours to my departure before your trying to get a conspiracy against me.   

Anyway i think Troth will come out of a battle as a hero, dont forget his amazin dive at the ship


----------



## Mallak

Oh, sure, Troth is a hero in battle.  I bet he always goes in first, and volunteers to search for traps, too!


----------



## Jdvn1

"Oh, yes. He heroically died searching for traps."


----------



## Mallak

How would you like to die?  Your character, that is.  This question is open to everyone, and I take requests.


----------



## unleashed

Well for Colmarr, I'm thinking...the oldest gnome ever, dying peacefully in his bed, surrounded by a multitude of his progeny.


----------



## Mallak

Sorry about the slow post rate right now.  My wife and I are currently in the process of trying to buy a house, so that's eating up most of my free time.  And, this weekend I'll be in Houston!:\  I was going to put a smiley face there, but I wasn't sure being in Houston was smile worthy.  The wink is for Jdvn1, who is a fierce defender of the Polluted City.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hey, I know a realestate agent that can cut you a good deal on houses in Houston...


----------



## Mallak

I can guarantee you the deal won't be good enough.


----------



## Jdvn1

Would it sweeten the deal if I baked for you?


----------



## Drowned Hero

back


----------



## Mallak

As am I.  Houston was a fun place to visit (mostly because of the people), but I wouldn't want to live there.  I would like some more time to explore the museum district, though.  Ah, well, we had a good time, and there were several good thunderstorms that came through, so it wasn't too hot.

And now back to our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## jkason

On the way to Deitrich's would the group be passing any place where Mag could purchase a shortbow and arrows, or would that be a significant detour? I have no pressing need to RP the purchase, just want to cross the task off my "to do" list so I stop pestering folks about it. 

thanks,

jason


----------



## unleashed

If we can manage it, Colmarr will pick up a dagger for Naomi too.


----------



## Mallak

I believe "Purchasing Equipment" was on the party's todo list.  We had some discussion earlier over when that would occur.  Let's say that you get a chance to do that on the way to Dietrich's.  Everyone can purchase any basic wepons/equipment that they need; please post all your purchases here.


----------



## jkason

Magyar picked up a shortbow (30gp) and arrows (1gp). I added them to his sheet in the Rogue's gallery. I also re-ordered his equipment list so it should be easier to tell (and for me to keep track of) what Magyar has on him / how encumbered he is.

jason


----------



## Drowned Hero

Troth guarded the door while the others got their stuff.


----------



## unleashed

Okay, Colmarr will pick up shoes for Naomi (?), and a small dagger (2 gp)

Edit: Added items to character in rogues gallery and took off 2gp for dagger.


----------



## unleashed

Sorry I haven't been around, but I've been quite ill the last couple of days. The condition seems as if it may persist for a little while yet, so my posting may be spotty over the next short period. I'll try to get on when I can, but I can't promise anything.


----------



## Mallak

No worries, unleashed.  Please, get healthy.

My posting has been non-existent over the last few days.  My brother's been in town, and we've been having a grand ol' time!  I should be back up and running with the game soon.


----------



## jkason

Sorry it took me so long to reply this time 'round. One of the problems with playing a character who's good at working people is that I'm not. I've been hemming and hawing about how to phrase the next step of this "friendly interrogation" for the last day or so.    

jason


----------



## Mallak

I'll be sure to take Mag's Diplomacy and Gather Info checks into account if you feel they'll help you.


----------



## unleashed

Thanks. Well I seem to be on the mend, so I’ll be back to my usual daily attendance...though perhaps not for hours at a time as I usually am just yet.


----------



## Mallak

Glad to hear you're feeling better, unleashed.  Good to have you back.


----------



## Drowned Hero

I was reading trough the IC and just wanted to state that this is a good game.   
jkason your doing the chitt chatting as a king. I can see the effort. And welcome back unleashed.
Im beeing away until 22/8-06 im off to the mountain with some friends, where we are going to fish and hunt for five days. The perfect trip to start a good study year.

-DH-


----------



## Mallak

Thanks for the encouragement, Troth.  Although I've been busy recently, I'm really enjoying this game, too.  Once the new school year starts, I'll actually have _more_ time to post!

Have fun on your trip!  It sounds like a great sojourn.  I haven't been able to go hunting for the past several years, and I miss the experience.  We'll see you when you get back.


----------



## Drowned Hero

bump. Anything i should know off?


----------



## Mallak

Sorry I've been unresponsive lately.  Several things have contributed to this:

 - One of the programmers at my work resigned, and now I'm taking on his responsibilities.
 - I've started playing World of Warcraft with my brother.  
 - EN World has been up and down.

This game isn't dead, but I should probably officially set my post limit to once per week until a few things clear up.  With that in mind, I think I can hit the once a week post.  It's just a matter of prioritizing.

Oh, and I was expecting Magyar to reply to Dietrich...


----------



## Mallak

Yarr, mateys!


----------



## Drowned Hero

Yarrr!

We are victims of piracy!


----------



## Mallak

Arrgh, what ye be talkin' 'bout, ye scurvy dog?  Yerrr a pirate if'n Ah ever sahwr one, arrrrrren'tcha?


----------



## Drowned Hero

Mallak said:
			
		

> Arrgh, what ye be talkin' 'bout, ye scurvy dog?  Yerrr a pirate if'n Ah ever sahwr one, arrrrrren'tcha?




I am, but a very educated one, wel...l my momy says so anyway.


----------



## Mallak

A pirate like you, still yammarrrrin' on about his mammy!?  Blast ya, yaarrrr be nuthin' but a lilly-livarrrred land lubbarrrrr, that's what ya'arrrre!  Arrrgh!  Curse yarrr muther's milk, tharrr be no drop o' scallywag in yarrrr.

What'd'ya say, me hearrrrties, should we keelhaul 'im, arrr make 'im walk tha bally plank an' send 'im down ta meet ol' Hob?


----------



## Jdvn1

Arrrr! Arrr--arr! Arrrr?


----------



## Mallak

Yarrr!  Yarr-arrr! And a bottle of Rum!


----------



## Jdvn1

Speaking of which, the owner of Santa Teresa rum (some of the best rum in the world) is selling his company--or at least considering such. So sad.


----------



## Mallak

Sad, unless you want to buy a *lot* of rum.  But do you know what's really sad?  International Talk Like a Pirate day is over.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Absent Notification: I'll be traveling in Thailand from 6/10 to 21/10.*


----------



## Jdvn1

Wow, have fun! And take pictures!


----------



## Mallak

And we have a new post up!  I decided it was time for a bit of Cosmology.  I've been avoiding it, but here we go.

I'll be out of town part of this weekend and quite busy for the rest of it.  Actually, I've been quite busy much of the time lately, so this isn't likely to significantly affect my post rate.  We just moved into a new house, so lots of stuff to do!  And, for better or worse, I have discovered World of Warcraft.  So, keep the posts coming and I'll hopefully get this game moving again!


----------



## Jdvn1

Have fun this weekend, Mallak!


----------



## Mallak

You, too, Jdvn1!


----------



## Mallak

The bluff rules for sending secret messages imply you are attempting to do so through conversation, dropping covert hints into the conversation.  However, I see no reason why you shouldn't be able to do it without words at all.  I'm not sure that should necessarily be the bluff skill or that the person to whom you're sending the message should automatically understand without a check at all, but I can always figure all that out behind the scenes.  Normally, I would not allow a player to take 10 because there is a risk associated with failure (incorrect information is imparted).  However, the message being sent by Magyar is sufficiently simple and Colmarr is suffienciently smart that I think unleashed was correct in moving forward as he did.  What you don't know, of course, is if Dietrich saw anything.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Hi, I just returned from Thailand, It is an amazing and recommended to everyone
I'm ready to resume the game as soon as I gather myself and heal from my jet leg, I'll resume posting in the next few days.


----------



## Mallak

Great to have you back Strahd!  I'm glad your time in Thailand went well.


----------



## Mallak

unleashed, the other person who is inside is Troth.  You might want to let him know what's up (or we can assume you did).  Grondar heard you.  Denther is in back, so he has no idea what's going on.  Wakil is outside across the street, oblivious to the world.  I don't really know where Braer is.


----------



## unleashed

Yeah, I know where everyone is, but Colmarr doesn't know where all the people who stayed outside are.   As for Troth... he is inside, but he slipped out the back earlier through the alcove, so I'd guess Colmarr can't see him, and therefore can't warn him via _message_.


----------



## Mallak

Yay, posts!


----------



## Drowned Hero

yay! the GM is posting to fast!


----------



## Mallak

Only too fast if you can't keep up!


----------



## unleashed

Sadly, I haven't managed to work out a method to post while I'm sleeping yet.


----------



## Jdvn1

Sleep is for the weak!

... And the tired.


----------



## Mallak

unleashed said:
			
		

> Sadly, I haven't managed to work out a method to post while I'm sleeping yet.




Silly Australians!


----------



## Mallak

I am officially shocked.  No, don't ask why, and don't worry, it will pass.

Update: Ah, it has passed.  Thank goodness.  Being shocked (especially officially) is so exhausting.


----------



## Jdvn1

Gotta be careful with electricity.


----------



## Mallak

Oh, it was not electricity that shocked me, at least, not electricity in the traditional, scientific, Thomas Eddison, Ben-Franklin-flying-a-kite-in-a-lightning-storm sense.  No, this was something _far more powerful_.


----------



## Jdvn1

And why did it shock you? It's not so surprising, I think.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

"Official Press Release press release Forums "    
what's that all about ???


----------



## Jdvn1

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> "Official Press Release press release Forums "
> what's that all about ???



 Mallak was playing a joke on me.


----------



## Mallak

Upon learning that Jdvn1 "likes" his new girlfriend, I felt an official announcement was in order.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mallak said:
			
		

> Upon learning that Jdvn1 "likes" his new girlfriend, I felt an official announcement was in order.



 Hence the non-traditional electricity is the spark of love, right Mallak? 

Awww, what a romantic.


----------



## Mallak

Seems like you've got me all figured out.


----------



## Mallak

Does Colmarr have reason to believe that Dietrich did not run out the back door?  Denther knows that he locked the back door and currently has the keys, but Colmarr, Malachi, and Magyar all have no idea where the other door leads.


----------



## unleashed

Colmarr is going on what he's assessed of Dietrich's nature and the situation he finds. Assuming the door at the end of the hall does lead outside, as it seems to be far enough from the front, he doesn't see Dietrich as a man who would be trusting enough to leave an unwatched door, unlocked. So with that in mind, his thinking is that Dietrich probably wouldn't have had time to reach the far door, unlock it, and escape, before someone chased him into the hall. That do it for you?  

If you're wondering, I hadn't even considered Troth was out the back, or that Denther was upstairs, until you asked about this.


----------



## Mallak

Rolling with it...this should be fun!  Hm, I wonder where Naomi is in all this...?


----------



## unleashed

Watching Grondar rob the store, unless she's following Colmarr, I guess.


----------



## Mallak

...or helping Grondar rob the store?


----------



## unleashed

Possibly... guess Colmarr will see soon.


----------



## Mallak

A note on Strahd's latest post (#731): Grondar doesn't have time to return to the door before Colmarr reenters the front of the shop.  When Colmarr enters, Grondar is standing behind the counter.  Colmarr didn't see Grondar take anything, though.


----------



## Mallak

Happy birthday to me!  Wow, have we really been doing this for over a year?  Everyone earns a thousand XP or whatever you need to get to level 3!


----------



## Drowned Hero

Sweet! Troth likes to get lvld up. 
Happy B-Day!. Must your next B-Day be in 3 moths so we can jump one more lvl.


----------



## Mallak

Hey, no more birthdays than absolutely necessary, mkay?


----------



## Jdvn1

Mallak said:
			
		

> Hey, no more birthdays than absolutely necessary, mkay?



 The more the merrier.


----------



## Drowned Hero

Troth is lvl expert 1 / barbarian 2.

Enjoying this game. 

edit: I kinda regret, are you permitting multiclass?


----------



## unleashed

Colmarr will be going Bard 3... now to get around to updating him.


----------



## Mallak

Drowned Hero, I am permitting multiclass.  Also, you should go up to your third PC level.  The level of expert doesn't count.


----------



## jkason

Updated Mag for his third Rogue level. 

jason


----------



## Drowned Hero

Mallak said:
			
		

> Drowned Hero, I am permitting multiclass.  Also, you should go up to your third PC level.  The level of expert doesn't count.




hummmm. barbarian 2/fighter 1.
Did shape troths sheet up. it was quite a mes.

-DH-


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Thug 3


----------



## Mallak

For those of you not familiar with American holidays, last week was the Thanksgiving holiday.  Among other things, this meant I was out of town for the week.  I'm back now, though, and ready to roll.  Soon.


----------



## Drowned Hero

That is the hollyday when they kill a big bird and thanks the native Americans for all the natural resources ?


----------



## Mallak

Something like that...


----------



## Mallak

Well, it looks like the tryptophan has finally worn off and we have a new post.  Crazy holiday season...


----------



## Mallak

jkason said:
			
		

> "Now stop worrying about your wind up toy and answer my friend's questions."




"Wind up toy" in reference to a heavy crossbow?  Hah!  That one made me chuckle.


----------



## Jdvn1

This took some digging for me to find, but remember the creepy guy from before? The merchant's buddy, from when we almost lost Naomi?
[sblock]The short snippish man who had been at the tiller of the longboat and then led the guards back to the Pander Ban has come up behind the merchant on the gangplank, scowling fiercely at the crew. He is about five feet tall and skinny, with a mean little face, a long, sharp nose, and dark eyes. There is a small white scar beneath his left eye which stands out as he scowls. He has stringy black hair that falls to his shoulders, and one of his long-fingered hands caresses the sword hilt hanging on his right hip. On his left hip he carries what appears to be a coiled black whip. Every now and then, the man gnashes yellow teeth behind thin, snarling lips. As he advances up the gangplank to stand behind the merchant, Wakil is sickened by the stench of evil which permeates the man and follows him, oozing from his pores like cheap perfume.

"This is Orpheus, my loyal man." Merchant Bledsum speaks to Captain Turion in a soft conversational tone and his face is genial, but his eyes are hard as flint. "Regardless of how this turns out today, we both know you have something of mine, and I will have it back, one way or another. If you do not give her to me now, you shall give her to Master Orpheus later, and I can promise you, you won't like that."[/sblock]
I don't think we've got a description of the fellow Deitrich is talking about, but I'm a little too busy to write up a post that I'm happy with to ask. Maybe later, if no one else gets to it first.

(it's 2:36a here!)


----------



## unleashed

Well of the two thugs Dietrich talked about, Braer saw the one that rowed the boat, just before he fell, hit his head, and drowned (he's the dead one). We didn't get a good look at the other one... he was the one that dived out the window of the captain's cabin, before swimming to shore and escaping.


----------



## Mallak

Well, it's that time again.  What time, you ask?  Holiday time!  Whether you celebrate Hanukkah, Christmas, Kwanza, Winter Solstice, or Winter Faire, now is a time for feasting and reveling!  Between feasts and revels, I hope everyone has time to post, but, if not, well, we'll no doubt still be going strong well into next year.  Happy holidays!

Edit: I meant to add this bit of appropriate music. (I think you need flash player installed, and the link will probably resize your browser.)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Mallak said:
			
		

> Well, it's that time again.  What time, you ask?  Holiday time!  Whether you celebrate Hanukkah, Christmas, Kwanza, Winter Solstice, or Winter Faire, now is a time for feasting and reveling!  Between feasts and revels, I hope everyone has time to post, but, if not, well, we'll no doubt still be going strong well into next year.  Happy holidays!
> 
> Edit: I meant to add this bit of appropriate music. (I think you need flash player installed, and the link will probably resize your browser.)



Happy Hanuka and merry christmas over the sea fellows


----------



## unleashed

Indeed, happy holidays one and all!


----------



## Mallak

Hey you folks in the more advanced time zones, what's 2007 look like?  Good year?  Tasty?  Exciting?  Tell me the future!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Mallak said:
			
		

> Hey you folks in the more advanced time zones, what's 2007 look like?  Good year?  Tasty?  Exciting?  Tell me the future!



It's OK over here in Israel


----------



## Drowned Hero

Norway did good too. A bit drunk now.


----------



## Mallak

_Norway_ is a bit drunk?


----------



## Drowned Hero

Mallak said:
			
		

> _Norway_ is a bit drunk?




That would be correct.... As a god citizen of this country I've assimilated beer as a cornerstone in my diet, it is after all, corn.


----------



## Mallak

Well, it looks like everyone's back and checking the boards, so we ought to be on our way again soon.


----------



## unleashed

Yep, just not sure what to do with Colmarr yet. Guess I'll keep thinking about it.


----------



## Mallak

I want to send a shout out to mps42 and Jdvn1 and make sure they're still checking the game.  Although their info says they're on ENWorld regularly, I haven't heard from either of them since the new year.  So, if you guys are reading this, let me know you're still alive!


----------



## Jdvn1

I've been really busy!

But, keeping up every once in a while.

Malachi made a reference to finding the captain's paperwork regarding what cargo the ship has, who it's been sold to, and who has paid for their merchandise (if any). I _assume_ any such paperwork would be in his quarters--that his quarters would double as his office--but I don't know if that's the case.

I'm asking because, if so, Malachi would follow Colmarr and Magyar to the Captain's quarters to find any such paperwork, and, if not, he'd go to where the captain kept such paperwork.

Though, I don't know much, out of character, about how the trading process works. If there were another way of finding such information (in particular, if such paperwork is nowhere to be found), I personally wouldn't know of it. Perhaps a Profession (Sailor) +4 would assist me in this regard?


----------



## Mallak

You are right in your assumption that all paperwork would be located in the captain's quarters.  Magyar already found a ship's manifest.  Records of sale may be there, or the may be lodged with the harbor master, or they may be nowhere, in which case anyone who has already paid for merchandise will either have already offloaded it or will have a receipt from the captain.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I'll be out in the coming weekend 18-20. I'll be back in Sunday.


----------



## Mallak

Have fun!


----------



## Jdvn1

> About half the cargo was sold ...
> The rest was split...



Do you mean to say that payment has already been received? Or, failing any such implication, I imagine some of us have been with the Captain for quite a while. What's his MO?


----------



## Mallak

Payment is marked as COD.  As for the captain's MO, this is everyone's first voyage with the captain and the first port of call along that voyage.  See the very first in-game post for reference.


----------



## Jdvn1

... Ah, so not all the merchants are even in this town? I assume that's marked on each purchase order, too.


----------



## Mallak

No, no, the merchants are all in this town.  The orders are all dated for yesterday.  As in, while the crew was out on the town, the captain was entertaining different merchants, and he sold all the goods.  The orders include agreed price and scheduled times for pickup of the goods.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ah, you said this was the first port of call along the voyage, so I assumed there were other ports we had to visit in order to drop off merchandise. ... Unless you mean there's documentation to pick up more stuff?

... And, I'm in the same room as Colmarr and Magyar, aren't I? Since all the paperwork is in the same room?


----------



## Mallak

Yes, Malachi is in the same room as Colmrr and Magyar.  No, there is not documentation to pick up more stuff.  Perhaps the captain had not yet got around to purchasing.


----------



## Mallak

Just a note: Colmarr isn't at the desk.  Malachi is at the desk.  I don't think Colmarr could have carried the box from the chest to the desk; it's very heavy.  So, as per my earlier post, he set the box down on the de*c*k next to the chest.

It's not a big deal, just wanted to make sure everyone was on the same page, so to speak.


----------



## unleashed

Yep, sorry about that, a little mistype on my part.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mallak said:
			
		

> Everyone earns a thousand XP or whatever you need to get to level 3!



... Seeing as how I forgot/didn't previously have time to level, I should probably get to that pronto.

Ah, how I wish Wakil were here with his _Detect Evil_!


----------



## Mallak

Anyone seen Drowned Hero lately?


----------



## Drowned Hero

Yes. Just havent found a natural opportunity to make a comment. The gnome is doing fine.
And i will answer Naomi today


----------



## Mallak

Where are Troth & Naomi right now?  I'm not sure if they're in the cabin or on deck.


----------



## Mallak

Is Colmarr a lvl 3 bard?  His character sheet does not reflect this.


----------



## Drowned Hero

Mallak said:
			
		

> Where are Troth & Naomi right now?  I'm not sure if they're in the cabin or on deck.




In the cabin as far i know maybe just outside as Troth has not reacted at the "colmarr events"


----------



## Mallak

We'll say they're in the passage then, for whatever reason.


----------



## unleashed

Mallak said:
			
		

> Is Colmarr a lvl 3 bard?  His character sheet does not reflect this.



Oops! Sorry about that, I got halfway through his upgrade and forgot about it. I'll get it finished and up a little later.


----------



## unleashed

Okay. All done now, I think.  

Edit: You'll note his Bardic Knowledge is now +11 instead of +5, if that makes a difference to the information in your last post.


----------



## Mallak

Duly noted.


----------



## Jdvn1

Okay, I've levelled except for hp, I think. I don't remember how to calculate that.


----------



## Mallak

I believe, and folks can correct me if I'm wrong, that hit points at each level should be 1/2 HD on even levels and 1/2 HD + 1 on odd levels.


----------



## unleashed

Sounds right to me, though I forgot to do it myself, fixed now.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mallak said:
			
		

> I believe, and folks can correct me if I'm wrong, that hit points at each level should be 1/2 HD on even levels and 1/2 HD + 1 on odd levels.



 It's usually a GM call on this sort of thing, since RAW assumes that we roll.  Since that's harder to keep track of in PbP games, many GMs do say something like "Average" which would be 1/2 HD, plus an extra 1 on even levels:[sblock=Reason]Average roll on a d6, for example, is 3.5--and the default convention in D&D is to always round down. So, it would normally be:


		Code:
	

Level--actual hp--nominal hp

1: 3.5---3
2: 7.0---7
3: 10.5--10
4: 14.0--14
(etc)

As you can see is +3 hp on every even level and +4 hp on every odd level
[/sblock]
Though, since some GMs give bonuses to rolls (such as, to re-roll 1's, or something) or prefer higher power games, they sometimes say "Three-quarters" or somesuch.

Point--it's up to you. There's no 'correct' mechanism.

Anyway, mine look miscalculated regardless. I'll fix it.


----------



## Mallak

What I meant by "correct me if I'm wrong" was really "correct me if I've said something different before".  I'm perfectly aware of my GM Rule 0 powers. Mwahaha!


----------



## Mallak

Some folks still have problems with the character sheets.  Please realize that I am using these, and I would hate for your character to miss out because you haven't taken the time to update your sheet and do the math.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

when Grondar returns to the ship just tell me.
I know he is way way in the future.


----------



## Mallak

Not as far as might be expected.

In other news, no, Denther did not see Naomi pass by.  Also, just so we're all clear OOC, the ears Magyar found were not the ears Naomi was wearing; they're the ears Troth gave to Naomi to play with.  Mag may not be able to tell the difference, though.


----------



## Drowned Hero

Mallak said:
			
		

> the ears Magyar found were not the ears Naomi was wearing; they're the ears Troth gave to Naomi to play with.




I was thinking at the same thing and which ears it was that was found.


----------



## Mallak

Blah, work has been very busy lately, although fun.  Hopefully an update will be not long in coming.  So much interesting stuff happening!


----------



## Jdvn1

I'll say! "Interesting" certainly describes last weekend (and, probably this weekend too).


----------



## Mallak

?

Well, I suppose it _is_ a long weekend coming up...Hm...


----------



## Jdvn1

This weekend is the Lunar/Chinese/Vietnamese/Korean/(many others) New Year!


----------



## Mallak

Oh, that's right, I had forgotten!  IT's also Presidents' Day here in the States.  Monday, that is, which makes Monday part of the weekend!  Then Tuesday is Mardi Gras followed by Ash Wednesday and all that Lent.


----------



## Mallak

Ugh, I'm sick.  Long days and weird weather will do that to you.


----------



## Jdvn1

The weather's looking better now! You should too!


----------



## Mallak

I'm finally feeling better today.  My stamina is still low, but the antibiotics are starting to work.


----------



## Mallak

Jdvn1 was kind enough to create for us an Antigrol Tide wiki located here!  Go there, check it out.  The purpose of this wiki is to track places, characters, and events the party comes in contact with.  I've added a Main Characters page.  Feel free to expand the entries for your character, or even create entire pages dedicated to your greatness!  More will come as I (or anyone else) am able.


----------



## Jdvn1

Moreover, feel free to add whatever information you feel will be useful! (At the very least, being able to refer back to NPCs and places should be useful, right?)


----------



## Mallak

So, the wiki's been up for half a week or so.  Do people like the idea?  Are you using it?  Should I (and by "I" I mean "we") continue expanding on it?  Post thoughts below.


----------



## Jdvn1

I like it a lot! It's useful to have a source of information to refer to.


----------



## unleashed

Yes, I like it and I'm using it. It's far easier than hunting through my own character log to find something I vaguely remember.  

Don't know if I'll be adding anything to it myself, but you never know.


----------



## Drowned Hero

Ive been looking at it. Very usefull.
Maybe a plot line can be created?


----------



## Mallak

That's a fantastic idea, Drowned Hero!  Thank you for volunteering!


----------



## Mallak

Whenever I put a new post up I always get impatient.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hold on to yer horses!


----------



## Jdvn1

Did we forget to check the goon's body?

The night the Three-Penny Inn burned down, at Captain Ben's meeting, we know the Captain met with a foreigner and two of his body guards. The next day, we were told one of the body guards' bodies was found in the bay--and is at the morgue.


----------



## Jdvn1

I've updated the wiki. Going over the information, I may have pieced together a working theory!



			
				Me said:
			
		

> As a matter of fact, when the party first encountered Naomi, she did not want to be recovered by Master Karl Bledsum for fear he would sell her to 'Master Lash'.



See? Really!







			
				Me said:
			
		

> On the night in question, Captain Ben Turion? was staying away from the Pander Ban at the Three-Penny Inn, owned by friends of his. That night, he received a message regarding a meeting at the Arrow in the Bull tavern?. While there, he attended a meeting with several men, including Dietrich. There were three other men: one foreigner and two hired muscle. The foreigner wore a dark green hooded cloak, wore gloves, and had a thick foreign accent. One of the foreigner's body guards' bodies was discovered floating in the bay the next morning. The foreigner's name is a long, difficult name*('Lishmash'? 'Lishymish'? 'Lroshmrorsh'?)*



Similar, no?

So, my theory...
Master Lash set up a meeting with Captain Ben to negotiate the sale of Naomi. Of course, the Captain declined outright. That was the disagreement that caused Ben to be fatally injured.

Aaaand, thankfully, we know exactly where he is, too!


			
				Me said:
			
		

> His ship is anchored north of the city, and supposedly has business with slavers. He's a relatively tall gentleman with a soft and spooky voice and slender hands.



http://www.seedwiki.com/wiki/the_city/death_of_ben_turion


----------



## unleashed

Jdvn said:
			
		

> Did we forget to check the goon's body?
> 
> The night the Three-Penny Inn burned down, at Captain Ben's meeting, we know the Captain met with a foreigner and two of his body guards. The next day, we were told one of the body guards' bodies was found in the bay--and is at the morgue.



Obviously you mean the _Arrow in the Bull_ not the _Three Penny_.  

As for the body guard, no, I don't think we did check his body while we were at the morgue, though he was one of those we chased from the ship (unless two people drowned last evening).


----------



## Jdvn1

unleashed said:
			
		

> Obviously you mean the _Arrow in the Bull_ not the _Three Penny_.



Yeah, that. 


			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> As for the body guard, no, I don't think we did check his body while we were at the morgue, though he was one of those we chased from the ship (unless two people drowned last evening).



We chased multiple people from the ship?


----------



## Mallak

I like the Death of Ben Turion page!  That's a great idea!    It makes me feel that the little bits and clues I've scattered throughout the story won't be wasted.

A couple things:

A) Captain Ben was staying at the _Three Penny_.  His meeting was at the _Arrow in the Bull_.  Just wanted to make sure everyone was clear on that.

B) The crew chased two people from the _Pander Ban_ that night.  One was in the captain's cabin.  He dove out the window and swam to shore.  The other was in a rowboat waiting below.  He rowed to shore, but slipped on the rocks of the quay, fell, hit his head, and went into the harbor.  Presumably, it is he who was discovered drowned the following morning.

There are a couple other things, too, which I won't point out since I'm the GM and you're the players.


----------



## Mallak

I've added a Relgion section to the World page, for those interested in such things.  It's a bit sparse, still, but, hey, it's there.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mallak said:
			
		

> I like the Death of Ben Turion page!  That's a great idea!    It makes me feel that the little bits and clues I've scattered throughout the story won't be wasted.



Well, I liked the idea of a character log/story synopsis, but that was too ambitious for me. Maybe someone else could do that. 


			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> A couple things:
> 
> A) Captain Ben was staying at the _Three Penny_.  His meeting was at the _Arrow in the Bull_.  Just wanted to make sure everyone was clear on that.
> 
> B) The crew chased two people from the _Pander Ban_ that night.  One was in the captain's cabin.  He dove out the window and swam to shore.  The other was in a rowboat waiting below.  He rowed to shore, but slipped on the rocks of the quay, fell, hit his head, and went into the harbor.  Presumably, it is he who was discovered drowned the following morning.



A) Yep, looks like I got names mixed up a little bit. 

B) Thanks, I didn't remember that! (I don't think my character as there anyway)


			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> There are a couple other things, too, which I won't point out since I'm the GM and you're the players.



Does that mean you won't be contributing to that page?


----------



## Mallak

I will not be contributing to any theory pages, except perhaps to correct facts which the characters should have (such as where Ben Turion died).


----------



## Mallak

So, has everyone said what they wanted to IC?  I'm kinda waiting on the party.


----------



## unleashed

Sorry about the delay, busy couple of days.


----------



## Mallak

S'ok, everyone's busy.  That's why we PbP.


----------



## Mallak

As I understand it, Colmarr, Naomi, Magyar, and Malachi are headed back to the Three-Penny with Eloise.  Denther is in a bar (and I don't think any of the crew has noticed he's gone yet--poor, poor Denther).  I'm waiting on what Grondar will be doing with the rest of the night.  (Troth is currently NPC'd.  He'll stick with Grondar.)


----------



## Jdvn1

Sounds good to me. As far as I'm concerned, Malachi may assume that Denther just went to bed early. Either way, why would Malachi expect anything of note happen on a quick trip to and from the TPI? So, it doesn't matter too much if someone decides not to go (or stays in bed).


----------



## Mallak

So, my family is flying in from out of town, today.  They'll be here for about 10 days.  During this time, I expect my post rate to be about once a week (which is to say, about the same).  If for some reason I don't post at all, don't be too worried.  I'm also under double crunch time at work.


----------



## Mallak

Colmarr said:
			
		

> "...the meeting was held in the cellar of the Arrow in the Bull..."



  The meeting was actually held in the back room of the _Arrow in the Bull_.  Contrary to the bard's tale, the tavern had no cellar.


----------



## unleashed

Mallak said:
			
		

> The meeting was actually held in the back room of the _Arrow in the Bull_.  Contrary to the bard's tale, the tavern had no cellar.



I couldn't remember, so I improvised. My reference to the cellar had nothing to do with the bard's tale though, which Colmarr hasn't heard. 

Edit: Fixed the IC post.


----------



## Mallak

Oh, I know Colmarr hasn't heard the bard's tale, but I figured unleashed read it which lead to Colmarr saying it because unleashed couldn't remember the architecture of the actual tavern.


----------



## unleashed

Nope. As I said I improvised. After all, it's not uncommon to store kegs and such in a cellar... plus I didn't even recall there _was_ a bard's tale until you mentioned it, as it had nothing to do with Colmarr.


----------



## Mallak

I've updated the Wiki with a bit more world info.


----------



## Drowned Hero

Im back!
1 thing though,,i feel lost and alone. anyone that can give me a fast resuem on the last 2-3 weeks action?


----------



## unleashed

There have only been 12 posts since your post (#905), we're still even on the same page , so I don't think you'll find it's too hard to catch up on your own.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mallak said:
			
		

> Well, I don't have much else for this evening.  Does the crew have any other matters they wish to take care of?



Not me.


----------



## unleashed

Apart from listen to a few songs before they head back to the ship, no.


----------



## Mallak

unleashed said:
			
		

> Apart from listen to a few songs before they head back to the ship, no.




What if, hypothetically speaking, Colmarr were to recognize the bard?


----------



## unleashed

Mallak said:
			
		

> What if, hypothetically speaking, Colmarr were to recognize the bard?



Well, that'd depend if it was our friend who started the brawl at the tavern... then something might happen, hypothetically speaking of course.


----------



## Mallak

Let us test our hypotheses.


----------



## unleashed

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Troth observes Colmarr approaching the bard, no having anything important to say he lends back where he sits with Grondar and listens to the gnome and the bard
> 
> _*Where is that little girl?*_



She was coming down the stairs with the group that included Colmarr and Magyar.


----------



## Mallak

Note to Jdvn1: Denther and Malachi are in different places.  Malachi is at the _Three-Penny Inn_.  Denther is at the _Wharf Rat_ down by the docks.


----------



## Drowned Hero

Does troth know that denther is at the other place?
im thinking on seeking him out to eighter be suport or bring him back to the others. the man i all alone :/


----------



## Mallak

Denther slipped off earlier when Eloise came to the ship.  As far as I know, no one knows where he is (nor has anyone, up till now, seemed to care--poor guy.).  That doesn't mean you can't go look for him.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ah-hah. And the TPI has a bard but no game?


----------



## Mallak

Actually, I don't think I mentioned the presence or absense of games at the TPI.  Are you looking for a game?  Most folks are listening to the bard, or, at least, they were.  You could always start a game.


----------



## Jdvn1

Nah, Malachi just wanted to be entertained while he was eating. The Bard wasn't doing much.


----------



## Mallak

Well, just wait a minute.  Perhaps something "entertaining" will happen.


----------



## Jdvn1

Yeah, I was worried about that.


----------



## unleashed

Mallak said:
			
		

> Denther slipped off earlier when Eloise came to the ship.  As far as I know, no one knows where he is (nor has anyone, up till now, seemed to care--poor guy.).  That doesn't mean you can't go look for him.



Oh, Colmarr cared, he just had higher priority tasks at hand than searching for Denther, who obviously wanted to slip away on his own.


----------



## Mallak

Sorry that I've been uncommunicative the past several weeks.  I was gone to Colorado, then I delivered a project last week, I'm delivering a project this week, and I'm gone to Hawaii next week.  Yeah, poor me.  I'll try to get something up tonight before I leave tomorrow, but if I don't see you until after I get back, Aloha!


----------



## Mallak

I am writing this update from Hawai'i, and I have broadband!  W00t!  Don't expect a whole lot of updates from this end, but I just had to brag a little bit.


----------



## Jdvn1

Have fun, Mallak!


----------



## Mallak

Thanks!  Maybe I'll get some pictures up or something.  Just got a new digital camera, and I'm loving it!  It takes video, too.  I'm tired but happy.  It was a good day (and don't let anybody fool you; not every day is a good day, even in paradise).


----------



## Jdvn1

I don't remember what I know of the magic abilities of the party members. I _want_ to ask Colmarr if he can detect magic from the bard, but I don't know if I know he knows magic.

Know what I mean?


----------



## Mallak

I do remember that the two of you had a run-in on the boat where the subject of magic came up.  This was early on, when you did some healing, I think.  Also, Colmarr has freely cast "light" and "whisper" about.


----------



## Jdvn1

Thanks!


----------



## Mallak

You're welcome!  Oh, and new post up!


----------



## Mallak

unleased said:
			
		

> He then wanders back towards the stage, and as he passes Malachi says conversationally, “You know I hadn’t heard of Adonai before you came aboard, and now I’ve heard the name from Mistress Wendette too ... how strange.”




For those of you without very long memories, Malachi told Mistress Wendette about Adonai in this post here.


----------



## unleashed

Well, that _was_ nearly 3 months ago, but I did recall that she had heard the name.  

The reason I had Colmarr make mention of it though, was that she used the name as if calling upon her own deity, which I find very strange for someone who's heard the name only a couple of times. Apparently I didn't get my meaning across though, so I'll rephrase that bit.


----------



## Mallak

Ok, sounds good.


----------



## Mallak

Happy 4th of July (American Independence Day) Yesterday, everybody!


----------



## Jdvn1

Happy 4th of July!
Happy 5th of July! (Venezuelan Independence Day)


----------



## Mallak

We've made it to a new page in the IC thread!  It seems like it's taken a while, but hopefully we're back on track again.


----------



## Mallak

unleased said:
			
		

> "Malachi, please bring Naomi..."




Did you mean to use Naomi's real name, there?


----------



## unleashed

Mallak said:
			
		

> Did you mean to use Naomi's real name, there?



Oops, no I didn't, thanks for pointing it out. Fixed it now, along with a bit of the preceding text.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Mallak, do you remember if the crossbow Grondar took from the store owner is light or heavy?
In addition, I don't recall you wrote how many bolts I took from him, if there were any except the one he loaded into the crossbow


----------



## Mallak

Hm...let's say light crossbow, 6 bolts.


----------



## Mallak

jkason said:
			
		

> How many extra people would the ship hold, for that matter? Of course, the others may not cotton to Mag blithely offering seats to strangers, so it may be moot...



The ship could hold a fair number of people extra, if folks weren't opposed to getting cosy, especially now that most of the cargo is gone from the hold.  However, the ship is not currently provisioned for a long voyage with many mouths.  The water barrels have been filled as part of the harbor tax and will last 8 people a month or more with proper rationing, but for food, the ship carries only enough to feed 8 people for ten days.  Assuming you don't stock any more food, that's enough to get down to the islands or back up to Antigrol, or maybe even across the ocean, assuming you don't land in the doldrums.  To cross the Eastern Ocean to the elven continent takes about two weeks with decent winds.  (The record is just over 4 days, but that team of sailors rode in on a hurricane with sustained speeds above 30 knots, or so they say.  The longest any ship ever took to arrive at port was three months.  Of course, there are those ships that never arrived at all.)


----------



## Mallak

unleashed said:
			
		

> A shocked look coming to his face as Mistress Wendette reveals they’ve been hearing hints of the coming invasion, Colmarr mutters to himself, “Why are we always the last ones to know,” as Magyar replies and asks a few questions of his own.




Someone must not have been paying attention!


----------



## unleashed

Mallak said:
			
		

> Someone must not have been paying attention!



Huh? My statement was in reference the fact that the locals have _been hearing hints of the coming invasion_ but haven't bothered to mention it to us, until after we uncover an elven agent in their midst who tells us the invasion is imminent and we inform them of it. If there was something before that though, that Colmarr was present for, I'd appreciate it if you could point it out as I must have missed it.


----------



## Mallak

In an earlier scene which was lost when the server crashed but recorded by unleashed, Toni, the bartender at the _Sleeping Sailor_, said the following: 

"Things, they not so good, man. The business, it not so good around here now there's less ships coming in and more people going out. Not that I blame them myself, but I ain't letting no puttin elves run me out of my femin tavern, you know what I'm sayin'? Is just that, some people, they heard about what happened down in the islands? And they start thinkin' them elves'll be coming north, next, right? Me, I'm not so sure, but I wish they'd hurry up and make up their minds. I mean, if they do get up here, at least I'd have somebody to sell to, man. That's why I turn to them trinkets, there, man, cause business been so slow. I got that ring there from a man who say he fished it out of the islands, right before the point-ears showed up. He fled lickity-split, man, he got nothin' left now. He trade me that for a pint. I think, maybe if Robbie there buys it, I make out on that deal, no? Am I smart or what, eh? I knew when I saw it and he tell me where he got it, and I see it have that inscription on it, it gotta be from the Jenny, ya know what I'm sayin'? So, anyway, you guys come in over land or by ship?"

After the scene in the tavern, the party travels up to the market.  We lost a short scene involving a begger, and another scene with the meat pie & meat-on-a-stick sellers where we learn more about bad things going on in town and trouble to the south, reinforcing what Toni was saying.

We also lost another scene Colmarr was not involved in where some of the crew members follow Mery the berry vendor home.  At Mery's home they meet her father, an old wounded soldier, and they learn more of the troubles in the land, the rumblings from the south, and they learn of a mysterious new group of slavers that came from the far west and allied with the Bledsum family. They have a compound north of Tortila. The following morning, Mery, her father, and smitten N'un T'Chauck pack up and head west with many other people steadily leaving Tortila for the safer kingdoms of the midwest. Wakil and Malachi return to the Pander Ban.

The night after the fire and riot, the crew meets two guards on the docks in the following abbreviated scene:

"The guard adds in a hushed, confidential tone that there are also unconfirmed reports of elves in town, and they may be responsible for the killings, the fire, maybe even the riot. Elves have magic that can make men go mad, and they can conjure fire from midair! There were some folks who saw strange lights floating out over the harbor as well. Regardless, the gates and the port are closed for the rest of the day while the guards attempt to sort all this out, and they may be closed tomorrow as well."

There were probably other NPCs who've mentioned things: Mac, the former owner of the Arrow in the Bull, or the creepy mortician, or Dietrich the pawn shop broker.  Maybe even Eloise at some point.


----------



## unleashed

A pretty tenuous link to an elven invasion, though I guess it would have become more had we inquired along that line.  

Colmarr wasn't there for events in the next two paragraphs, so I just ignored them (hence why they were lost in the server crash). I've got the recap you did about when they went with Mery though, but I've never read until now due to the fact Colmarr wasn't there, and that's the best piece of information we had to indicate the elves might be about to invade.  

As for a few elves being in town, that hardly makes me think of invasion. For all we know, the elves might try to cause such unrest periodically just to keep the other races weary of them. Considering though we found out about most of what the guards mentioned, without any mention of elves, and we knew the cause of the lights over the water, it seemed to me like the fears of a few superstitious guards at best.  

Anyway, apart from the reference to elves in the Captain's thoughts in your first post, the recap, and an OOC reference to elves, dark elves, and the undead, I only count sixteen references to elves in my entire log before we found out directly about the invasion. Very few of which relate to the invasion in any but the vaguest terms.

The elven references I found break down as follows:

The four references you mentioned in your post: two from the bartender; two from the town guards. 

Three in references to either Colmarr's bardic or cultural knowledge: two about the weather they encountered, which led to Colmarr's reference below; one about Cellador when they were talking to Dietrich.

Five references by party members: one by Colmarr about the weather they encountered; two by Magyar about magic and strange events; two by Braer used to describe his build and a tune he's humming.

Four other references by NPCs: one from Robert Begnam in a reference to where some of his rare items come from; three from Dietrich when he's trying to sell the key and map, related the source of the items or places he mentions.

So to conclude, with everything Colmarr knew, I think his muttered, _“Why are we always the last ones to know,”_ quite appropriate.


----------



## Mallak

Strahd said:
			
		

> Grondar leads the way down to the docks, the Elf woman on his shoulder, his eyes looking around nervously for bad omens that might suggest not taking the dead captain.
> 
> ooc: Does we see Troth and Denther on the way?




Here we go...


----------



## Drowned Hero

Cliffhanger or what?!


----------



## Mallak

Sorry guys!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Absent Notification*

I'll be away to a scientific conference in Bulgaria from 2/9 to 9/9.
My internet Time will be limited.
I'll resume full posting in Monday 10/9.


----------



## Mallak

Thanks for the heads up.  Have fun!


----------



## Mallak

Could I please have the party's marching order? Thank you.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Up front - Grondar with the Elf woman on his shoulder


----------



## Drowned Hero

Its the main group action, right?


----------



## Mallak

Right.  At this point, we have the party (minus Troth and Denther) coming down the street, the shady elves in cloaks concealed on either side of the street, and Troth and Denther working their way along one side through the shadows, trying to avoid being seen.


----------



## unleashed

Mallak said:
			
		

> Could I please have the party's marching order? Thank you.



Colmarr is behind Grondar with Naomi either beside or behind him, depending on space.


----------



## Mallak

The street is about 15 feet wide, so there is pleanty of space.


----------



## jkason

unleashed said:
			
		

> Colmarr is behind Grondar with Naomi either beside or behind him, depending on space.




Magyar can take rear guard with Malachi, or throw him on the other side of Naomi if you prefer.

jason


----------



## Mallak

So, the setup will be Grondar leading with elf chick over his shoulder, Naomi and Colmarr behind him (Naomi on the right, Colmarr on the left) and Magyar and Malachi behind them (Magyar on the right behind Naomi, and Malachi on the left).  The group is closer to the right side of the street than the left.  

Troth and Denther are further down the street, on the same side as the party, somewhat concealed in the shadows.



		Code:
	

|          D|
|          [COLOR=Teal]T[/COLOR]|
|           |
|           |
|           |
|           |
Z           Z
|           |
|           |
|           |
|       [COLOR=Red]G[/COLOR][SIZE=1][COLOR=palegreen]e[/COLOR][/SIZE]  |
|       [COLOR=Silver]C[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Pink]N[/COLOR]|
|      [COLOR=Blue]Mi[/COLOR] [COLOR=Orange]Mr[/COLOR]|
|           |


Somewhere in between are the group of concealed elves.  Along either side of the street are various buildings and alleys, doorways, rain barrels, a parked wagon...you get the idea.  These buildings appear to be either residences or businesses or some other form of shop that is closed.  There are no lights visible, and the moon is concealed behind dark clouds.

All clear?


----------



## unleashed

Yep.



			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> The street is about 15 feet wide, so there is pleanty of space.



I guessed it was wide enough for her to be beside Colmarr, but just wanted to make it so you could adjust as required.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Luckily I have an elven shield


----------



## Drowned Hero

Im still confused. Mallak please call who's action it is.


----------



## jkason

Drowned Hero said:
			
		

> Im still confused. Mallak please call who's action it is.




I'm not Mallak, but I think it's Troth and Denther's play at the moment. The rest of the party can't see you guys, nor does it appear that they're aware of the elves in the shadows. Likewise, the elves in the shadows, while drawing a bead on the party, don't seem to have noticed Troth and Denther coming up behind them. 

Obviously I may be wrong, but that's the way it's looking to me.

jason


----------



## Mallak

Well, since we're not in combat rounds, it's really anyone's play, but jason is right that I have been waiting to see if Troth or Denther wanted to put in an action.  If neither does, then we'll see what happens next.


----------



## Drowned Hero

I was kinda waiting for mallak to write more   
here we go!


----------



## Drowned Hero

Am i dramatic enough making Troth Shout die like that?


----------



## Mallak

Drama, drama, drama!


----------



## Mallak

Well, I was kinda waiting on Malachi, but I don't think I'll wait much longer.


----------



## Jdvn1

Waiting on me is a bad idea since I've only had time to be on EN World about four times in the past two months.


----------



## Mallak

R.*

[sblock=*]Happy International Talk Like A Pirate Day![/sblock]


----------



## Mallak

I'll be out of town this weekend.  I'll try to get a post up today before I go.


----------



## Drowned Hero

Troth is so gonna die


----------



## Mallak

He'll go out a hero!


----------



## Mallak

On the subject of drawing a weapon: anyone with a BAB of +1 or more may draw (or sheathe) a weapon as a part of a standard move action.  That is RAW.  In addition, I say that you may sheathe one weapon and draw a different one as one move action (but you can't do both as part of a standard move action).


----------



## Mallak

Regarding Troth intimidating: RAW indicates that intimidating a foe in combat is a standard action, and I'm going to treat it that way for combat modifiers.  If you just want to intimidate him for flavor, I'll do that in stead.


----------



## unleashed

Poor Colmarr, I had a feeling his singing would attract some unwanted attention.


----------



## Mallak

Though not undeserved.


----------



## Drowned Hero

Mallak said:
			
		

> Regarding Troth intimidating: RAW indicates that intimidating a foe in combat is a standard action, and I'm going to treat it that way for combat modifiers.  If you just want to intimidate him for flavor, I'll do that in stead.




Treat it as flavor this time  I was not aware that it was a standard action.


----------



## unleashed

Mallak said:
			
		

> Though not undeserved.



What?! They don't like his singing! Meh, everyone's a critic!


----------



## Mallak

Maybe they really _do_ like his singing, and they're just rushing for an autograph!


----------



## unleashed

Ah yes, I think I understand it all now!

So fervent in their need to meet such a wonderful singer before he sails away, the elves have decided to ambush Colmarr's entourage, and in their haste and excitement have forgotten to exchange their weapons for more appropriate autograph hunting paraphernalia.


----------



## Mallak

Hah!  I'll have to remember that plot for a comedy campaign.


----------



## Mallak

I'm headed out to California on Thursday.  I'll try to have a post up before then and keep this moving along.


----------



## Mallak

Hello, everyone!  I'm back.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Mallak said:
			
		

> Hello, everyone!  I'm back.




Welcome back from fire inflicted California


----------



## Mallak

Thank you.  I made it safely through the smoke and the haze.  It was pretty bad the last day I was there, but it was nice when I was lying on the beach under the sun listening to the waves.


----------



## Drowned Hero

Im having some RL issues and wont be checking to much the next weeks. Please NPC my character as you see fit.
I'l be trowing in a post when im back.

-DH


----------



## Mallak

No problem, DH.  We all know how that is.  Me, I'm around all the time, I just haven't had the chance to throw a post up for a while.


----------



## Mallak

mps42,

Nice to be seen again!  Unfortunately, I can't accept your Invisible Castle rolls.  Looking through the roll history for "no one", you can see there were two "1d20+3,1d4+3" rolls that took place within ten seconds before the roll you reported.  Perhaps this is just bad luck on your part, but since you failed to sign and add a note to your roll, it is difficult to distinguish it from any other roll.

This is a good time to say that, in general, I haven't been promoting Invisible Castle rolling, but I've been incorporating those rolls when they're offered.  Rethinking my position, I think it would help me and speed up the frequency of my posts if players would make their own rolls using Invisible Castle.  If you've never used Invisible Castle, it allows you to add your name and a short descriptive note to each roll.  Please do so whenever you make a roll you wish to report.

Thanks, and hopefully this will increase the pace of the game!


----------



## Mallak

Thanksgiving is coming up tomorrow, that peculiarly American holiday.  Everyone have a happy Turkey Day!


----------



## Mallak

So, we had Thanksgiving, then Hanukkah, and we've got Eid al Adha, Christmas, Kwanzaa, and New Year's all right around the corner.  The holiday season is upon us!  Oh, and lots of late nights at work.  

Sorry about the slow post rate.  I'll try to improve upon that.  

So, where's the party headed now?


----------



## Mallak

Aaaaand...we're back!


----------



## Mallak

Did Grondar...just make a pun? *gasp*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Mallak said:
			
		

> Did Grondar...just make a pun? *gasp*


----------



## Mallak

Man, I've been trying to get this post up for weeks.  My project hit a milestone last Thursday, so things have let up slightly around here.


----------



## Mallak

Hey guys.  I was hit pretty badly by the flu earlier this week.  I'm just sorta crawling back to my feet now.


----------



## unleashed

No problem.  Don't worry, you're not alone in being unwell this week, I haven't had a good week either.


----------



## Mallak

Despite my best efforts, I can't seem to update the story more than once every other week or less.  You guys have awesome attention spans.  My goal is to get back to at least once a week, starting now.  We just finished up a major project, so I should be able to hit that with a little internal conviction.  Maybe someday we'll return to the days of thrice-weekly posts.


----------



## Drowned Hero

Mallak said:
			
		

> Despite my best efforts, I can't seem to update the story more than once every other week or less.  You guys have awesome attention spans.  My goal is to get back to at least once a week, starting now.  We just finished up a major project, so I should be able to hit that with a little internal conviction.  Maybe someday we'll return to the days of thrice-weekly posts.




Seems this party of people is quite intrested in the game as we still are dropping post into the thread now and then  Just like the other games im in. Personally i dont mind slow paced games.


----------



## Mallak

Ha *HA*!  Post up!


----------



## Mallak

Wow.  It looks like my quick turnaround post shocked everyone into catatonia.

BTW, I realize I sometimes use large or esoteric terms, and not everyone here is a native speaker of English.  Nearly every term I use can be found at dictionary.com.


----------



## jkason

I think Magyar's waiting to hear from the guys on the ship. I didn't figure he was close enough to hear what the barge man said. Is he?

jason


----------



## Mallak

No, not really, unless he wants to go down to the barge.  He can see what they're doing down there, though.  I assume that he might also be keeping an eye on the surrounding harbor, but maybe not?


----------



## jkason

Mallak said:
			
		

> No, not really, unless he wants to go down to the barge.  He can see what they're doing down there, though.  I assume that he might also be keeping an eye on the surrounding harbor, but maybe not?




That's the general idea: keeping an eye out for trouble while the other two deal with the barge.


----------



## unleashed

What can I say, Colmarr is just watching events on the barge unfold, leaving the two down there handle things as they see fit unless he observes a problem, while he keeps an eye on their ship and the harbour.


----------



## Mallak

Hey, look at that!  March 4th is GM's day.  What a coincidence...


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, and hi.


----------



## Mallak

Hello again.  I'm glad we've finally got you back.


----------



## Drowned Hero

Mallak said:
			
		

> _Troth manages to spot his belly button.  Oh, look! Lint!_





LOL !


----------



## unleashed

Mallak said:
			
		

> "Help, help, I'm being oppressed!"



Ah, Monty Python, can't keep it out for long.


----------



## Mallak

Too true.    No D&D game is complete with out a reference to the Holy Grail of Gaming, so to speak.  Although this one has gone on for quite a long time without one.  Oh, and if it makes any difference, the proper quote is "Help, help, I'm being _repressed_!"


----------



## unleashed

Yeah, I know, but close enough to comment on.


----------



## Mallak

As it was meant to be.


----------



## Jdvn1

If Grondar and I were to play good cop, bad cop, could we do it before we got to the northerly ship? And, would I be rolling Diplomacy and he Intimidate or what?


----------



## Mallak

Yeah, we can do that.  Diplomacy & Intimidate is a good idea, too.  As for how long it will take, you don't rightly know.  Interrogating him will take as long as it takes, but your impression is that the ship is anchored "just off the coast north of the harbor".


----------



## Jdvn1

I just have the idea that interrogating him will be useless after we're done on that ship.


----------



## Jdvn1

On second thought--aren't some people injured? I guess the divine caster should go around curing everyone that needs it. I need Mallak to tell me whether people need _cure light_ amounts of healing or _cure minor_ amounts of healing.

I may not have time to interrogate, but that's okay.

We should also probably keep Mistress Wendette and her friends somewhere below deck, out of sight.


----------



## Mallak

I haven't yet mentioned it IC (although Mistress Wendette did mention it a while back), but one of Mistress Wendette's companions has a busted leg.  As for the crew, Colmarr did the best he could, but I think there are still some folks with injuries.


----------



## Drowned Hero

Troth literally is dripping bloooood


----------



## Mallak

That's right, Troth did take some really nasty hits.  Make a fortitude save, Drowned Hero.


----------



## unleashed

Mallak said:
			
		

> I haven't yet mentioned it IC (although Mistress Wendette did mention it a while back), but one of Mistress Wendette's companions has a busted leg.  As for the crew, Colmarr did the best he could, but I think there are still some folks with injuries.



Yeah, I remember, and Colmarr is about to show the new arrivals to the captain's cabin (which is a bit breezy as we haven't had a chance to fix the window yet) and the first mates cabin. He likely won't be helping with the heavy lifting (see it does help being small  ), but I'm sure Mistress Wendette can manage the person with the busted leg.


----------



## Mallak

I'm headed out of town for a week.  I may get a post up, but probably not.


----------



## Drowned Hero

Mallak said:
			
		

> That's right, Troth did take some really nasty hits.  Make a fortitude save, Drowned Hero.




Fortitude (1d20+5=20)


----------



## Mallak

Yay, you didn't pass out!


----------



## Jdvn1

Um... that'd be all of my spells for the day, save 1 0th level spell. I didn't anticipate that.  I guess Regan could've waited untill tomorrow, but it's probably too late now. I also would've spent time explaining Adonai to him before curing him, so that he might be more open to the idea (Diplomacy?).


----------



## Mallak

Yeah, they got tore up pretty bad.  If you want to save some spells in reserve, that's fine.  I intentionally didn't specify how much healing you put in to each person, so just tell me how much you want to spend, and I'll apply it.  Grondar and Troth both needed 2 cure lights each, but they could get by with one.  And, of course, you don't need to use all those cure minors if you don't want to.  Then, too, if you want to hold off on Regan until tomorrow, you could burn a cure minor to ease his pain.  Oh, and I'll take your diplomacy into account.


----------



## Mallak

As part of Diaglo's OD&D effort, I think we should back convert all of our characters to OD&D system.  I realize this may be tricky and some of your classes may disappear, but please try to find the best possible match for your character from among the classes and races available in OD&D.


----------



## Drowned Hero

Mallak said:
			
		

> As part of Diaglo's OD&D effort, I think we should back convert all of our characters to OD&D system.  I realize this may be tricky and some of your classes may disappear, but please try to find the best possible match for your character from among the classes and races available in OD&D.





Where is the information? link please.


----------



## Mallak

Informational Link


----------



## Drowned Hero




----------



## Jdvn1

Mallak said:
			
		

> Yeah, they got tore up pretty bad.  If you want to save some spells in reserve, that's fine.  I intentionally didn't specify how much healing you put in to each person, so just tell me how much you want to spend, and I'll apply it.  Grondar and Troth both needed 2 cure lights each, but they could get by with one.  And, of course, you don't need to use all those cure minors if you don't want to.  Then, too, if you want to hold off on Regan until tomorrow, you could burn a cure minor to ease his pain.



Unless they tell me they don't need all of that healing (it's their call how healthy they want to be, though I guess that's impossible for us to gauge without numbers), I'll use the healing to put the crew at full, and a cure minor (instead of the cure light) to help Regan along. That puts me at having 1 spell left, a level 1. Hope we don't need it!


			
				Mallak said:
			
		

> Oh, and I'll take your diplomacy into account.



Great, thanks. (+11, so I'm pretty good at it)


----------



## Mallak

Consider it done!

IC healing post updated. (#1089)


----------



## Drowned Hero

troth updated


----------



## Jdvn1

> Everyone gain a level, full hit points, and spells. You have until the morning to rest, talk to the crew or new people, or take care of any other business you might have. Remember you've got an old mine tied up in the hold and a dead body on deck.



Wooo! ... Wait, what mine? I don't remember that.


> Once sated, Malachi needs rest to prepare his energies for the upcoming battle to which he is called.



... Wait, how far is this place? I thought we didn't have time to rest, really; that's why I didn't want to expend all of my healing. I've apparently been very confused! 

Oh, and someone please remind me on hit points? 1/2 HD?


----------



## Drowned Hero

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wooo! ... Wait, what mine? I don't remember that.
> ... Wait, how far is this place? I thought we didn't have time to rest, really; that's why I didn't want to expend all of my healing. I've apparently been very confused!
> 
> Oh, and someone please remind me on hit points? 1/2 HD?




Full hit points as in the text you quoted


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Grondar updated


----------



## unleashed

Colmarr updated.


----------



## Mallak

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wooo! ... Wait, what mine? I don't remember that.



Yes, you captured a silver mine.  It's in the hold spewing out silver as we speak.  Soon, the ship will sink under the weight of it.



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Wait, how far is this place? I thought we didn't have time to rest, really; that's why I didn't want to expend all of my healing. I've apparently been very confused!



You don't know how far away it is or even where it is.  Just a general idea to head "north".  You know, among other things, that that is where the slaver's compound is, as well, about half a day's ride from the city and near enough to the sea that they can bring in slaves via ship (or send them out that way, too).  The trip should be faster by ocean, as few as four or as many as eight hours.  If you spend the time praying and resting, perhaps Adonai will restore and refresh you.



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, and someone please remind me on hit points? 1/2 HD?



 1/2 HD + CON mod is correct for even numbered levels (like 4).  You receive an extra hit point on odd numbered levels.  The "full hit points" I mentioned before just means you should consider yourself to have all your hit points returned to you.  Between the amount of healing Malachi did and the rest the crew will receive, everyone should be at full hit points again except Regan.

Any other questions I can answer?


----------



## Jdvn1

Thanks for that Mallak!

I still don't remember the silver mine--sounds like we're in immediate danger of it? As in, it'll sink us before we get to the slave ship? Is it feasible to throw it overboard?


----------



## Jdvn1

I'm updated now.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

I'll be away to celebrate Passover in Eilat and a trip to Petra from 18.4 – 22.4.
I wish you a good weekend.
Roy - Strahd.


----------



## Jdvn1

Enjoy Passover! (Do they say 'Happy Passover'?)

Have some matzo for us!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Enjoy Passover! (Do they say 'Happy Passover'?)
> 
> Have some matzo for us!




Yep, happy one indeed.
I don't eat Matzot - it's too fat and I wanna keep the shape


----------



## Mallak

Ugh.  Busy busy busy.  I can't seem to grab a moment for myself.  Tomorrow's Friday, though...


----------



## Mallak

New post up.  If people want, we can chat here OOC about what the characters are doing and then just skip ahead in their journey.  At this point, I assume they're headed north looking for a ship and/or the slavers.


----------



## unleashed

Hmm, I knew there was something I'd forgotten to do ... post for this game.


----------



## Mallak

Heh, I wondered.  I expected people to, like, you know, talk amongst themselves or something now that there was some down time on the ship.  In lieu of that, I'll try to keep the story moving forward.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Aye, To the hidden cove !!!
We need to question the old man below deck too


----------



## unleashed

Well, perhaps you should go question your prisoner then.


----------



## Mallak

Hm, if Troth, Grondar, and Denther are below, who's sailing the ship?  Colmarr's in the captain's cabin and Malachi is...eating?  We need at least one hand on deck.


----------



## jkason

Mag's generally agreeable to whatever needs doing, so if he's picked up the skillset during the group's travels, he'd be happy to play deck hand.


----------



## Mallak

Awesome, we'll do that then.  Mag should have enough ability to pilot the ship for a short amount of time once the lines are set and enough presence of mind to call for aid if he gets in over his head.


----------



## Mallak

Hello, everyone.  Sorry I've been so silent for so long.  I've been very, very busy.  You see, an opportunity has come up, and so I'm leaving my country.  I'll be very busy, and I don't know what my internet access will be like, so I'm afraid I'll have to officially shut this game down.  It makes me sad to do it, but as you can see, I don't have the proper time to devote to it anymore.  I've loved playing with you all, and wish you all the best in the brave new world of 4th Ed.  Good night, and good luck.

 - Mallak sa'Vindica


----------



## Drowned Hero

Ah.. to bad to shut the game down, but you got more the valid reasons for it. The game has evolved nicely in the time we been on it, must be over a year at last. If you ever are about to reopen a game in the future this in the one 

Troth still wonder how those kids, friends of Naomi are doing, so he will be ready to go if the chanse bids itself.

God luck in your new RL adventure 

-DH


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Too bad, it was a very good game.
good luck Mallak.


----------



## unleashed

Sorry to see you go Mallak, but as they say all good things must come to an end. 

Best of luck with everything the future brings!


----------



## jkason

Join me in the sadness but well-wishing. It's been quite fun, I have to say; I'll probably have to try to use Magyar in another game at some point.

Hrm, I don't suppose you want to spill the beans as to what Naomi really was? I never was completely sure if she was even on our side. 

jason


----------

